# Dubstep



## Hewhomustnotbenamed

OK, so dubstep seems to on the rise these days.  I'm in Toronto and am seeing more and more dubstep nights, flyers etc..., and there seems to a thriving online community for this interesting genre.

Just wondering what people on here think about Dubstep.  I quite like, though I haven't really listened to that much thus far.  It seems to be less formulaic then many other electronic genres, and is maybe picking up the ball where the increasingly generic Drum and bass scene dropped it.  

Also, relevant links or artist info would be appreciated.


----------



## cubehead

Our crew, Subscience, in SF were on the forefront of the dubstep movement here in the bay. In Oct. of '05 we did the first decent sized (300 people) dubstep underground bringing Vex'd & Plasticman here, we've also had Distance and Pinch play for us. Here's the Bay Area Guardian article about the Vex'd show http://www.sfbg.com/40/02/art_music_grime.html  I love the dubstep sound and it's been blowing up in the Bay lately, lots of producers here are getting a lot of play. We got Juju, Djunya, Matty G to name a few. A great site to find out just about anything you need is www.dubstepforum.com I'll post up some mixes tomorrow when I get to my work cpu. 
EZ


----------



## cubehead

Here's Vex'd most recent one. This is the darky weird kinda stuff, there's a tune at around the 35 min mark that reminds me of some Skinny Puppy type shit.

VEX'D 12/18/06 MIX

Vex'd - Jerusalem 
Ironsoul - ? 
Distance - Fallen (Vex'd remix) 
Tes La Rock - Cold Blooded 
Bug ft Flowdan - Jah War 
Hijack - Nightmarez 
Distance - Ska 
Vex'd - Venus 
Distance - ? 
Kode9 + Spaceape - Bodies 
Vex'd - Fire (Dj Blood1 remix) 
Matty G - 50 000 watts  <<<<This dude is my homey from Santa Cruz
Untitled 1 
Untitled 2 
Untitled 3 
Vex'd - 3rd Choice 
Vex'd - Seven Scars 
Vex'd - Killing Floor 
Vex'd - Nails 
Vex'd - Out of the Hills 
Kode9 + Spaceape - Quantum 
Untitled 4 
John Richards ft Genia - Suite for Piano + Electronics, no2 (Vex'd remix)


----------



## IXinX

I love dubstep, its such a deep liquidy bass sound. And it works so well with dnb

I love dancing to it too. It's made for drunkards


----------



## Rasclatt

I think whats great about dubstep at the moment is the amount of different angles and styles producers and labels have come from to reach their 'dubstep' sound, it makes it a very diverse genre in that sense, long may that continue. 

All though, as a producer, I have been trying to sanction my listening of dubstep recently (allthough still buying vinyl) because there is a lot of samey 320's being thrown about in large amounts on places like dubstepforum. Which allthough probably exciting for a new listener pretty tedious for someone whose heard it all before. And I really DONT want to get jaded about this genre because there are so many wicked artists/lables and tunes coming out at the moment and been released in the past.


----------



## MasterOfDeception

check Burial


----------



## Hewhomustnotbenamed

Good to here that Dubstep is on the rise in SF.  I've listened to a fair bit more and I am generally quite impressed, though there does seem to be a bit of a template developing, which is probably bad news.  

That VEX'D set is great, btw.


----------



## cubehead

I find myself really enjoying what Vex'd does, but he's really the only one doing the really heavy tweaky side of dubstep that I like. I generally like the more irie "dubby" dubstep. Kinda like what's on this mix here Jus Wan is an SF dj...
http://www.justjuan.com/Jus_Wan-Dubstep-11_06.mp3
1 Matty G - Roots Steppa - CDR
2 Hijak – Babylon Timewarp - Deep Medi
3 Djunya – Coagulated Dub – CDR
4 Dashe – Tiger Bomb - CDR
5 Rusko – Hornz Cru - Dub Police
6 Mala - Left Leg Out - DMZ
7 Kode 9 & Spaceape - Curious - Hyperdub
8 Benga - Flame - Big Apple
9 Loefah – Twisup VIP - DMZ003
10 Shackleton - Massacre - Scuba
11 Benny Ill, Kode9 & The Culprit- Fat Larry's Skank - Tempa
12 Loefah - Indian Dub - Big Apple
13 High Plains Drifter- Sholay (Epic Mix) - Tempa
14 Shackleton - I Want To Eat You - Mordant Music
15 Digital Mystikz - Neverland - DMZ
16 Gravious - Wormsign – Scuba
17 Geiom - De Nim É Le Fant - Berkane Sol

Here's another one that should make you all happy. Infiltrata aka Jon Dada is a somewhat big name dnb dj/producer from LA, and Nick Argon and Matty G are my homeboys from Santa Cruz. ENJOY!  
www.argonrecords.com/Argon_Radio_10_December_2006.mp3 

infiltrata: 
1. caspa - 4 the kids 
2. pinch - punisher vip 
3. wiley - ? 
4. infiltrata - untitled 3 
5. benga - future 
6. coki - ? 
7. skream - rutten 
8. infiltrata - untitled 1 
9. skream & jme - trapped 
10. caspa - rubber chicken 
11. noah d - untitled 
12. skream - can i hear some noise? 
13. infiltrata - untitled 4 
14. vexd - pop pop vip 
15. ? 
16. ? 
17. luke envoy - honour kill - hotflush 
18. benga - ? 
19. vex'd - crusher dub - planet mu 

nick argon: 
20. the others - listen 
21. southern - gatz 
22. parson - empty houses 
23. the others - bushido 
24. moldy - from the ashes 
25. dlx - substandard 
26. tes la rok - broken reality 
27. the others - flapjack dub 
28. infiltrata featuring dre - paranoia 
29. loefah - s u k k a h 
30. ? - cloaking device rmx 
31. infiltrata - showstopper 
32. roommate - ganja 
33. skynet - swamp (pinch remix) - argon 

matty g: 
34. gwen stefani - luxurious instrumental 
35. matty g - mafia business 
36. matty g - boo boo beats 
37. matty g & u-gene - moments in dub rmx 
38. matty g - broken breaks 
39. matty g - broken speaker 
40. matty g - 50,000 watts - argon 
41. matty g - bitter love - argon 
42. matty g - southern symphony 
43. matty g - frazier dub (vocal mix) 
44. matty g - 1980 
45. matty g - sensi 
46. matty g - gangsta 
47. matty g - dangerzone 
48. matty g - london region 
49. matty g & konfusion - beats from the machine 
50. matty g - war rmx 
51. matty g - ? 
52. matty g - how the west coast rocks 
53. matty g - santana dub 
54. matty g - road is rough 
55. matty g - ready to ride 
56. scientist wins the world cup - ? 
57. scientist wins the world cup - ?


----------



## Razakel

Thanks for posting those mixes, they're great.

I love dubstep, I've been trying to make some for a while now. After hearing some of that stuff I guess its back to ye olde drawing board.


----------



## disambiguation

the rise of well produced UK style grimey garage from a few years ago.... lol  only this is somehow more credible 







Vex'd stuff is quite good..... some of his basslines are sick! I have a shedload of other stuffto listen to but haven't had the time...


----------



## Wilycoder

Sorry, not feeling this type of music


----------



## Noodle

I am.

Can you all post more links...?


----------



## cubehead

Here's the new Argon Radio mix

Nick Argon & Matty G with special guest Selector Dub-U 

http://www.argonrecords.com/Argon_Radio_14_January_2007.mp3 

nick argon: 
1. moving ninja - kemancheh - tectonic dub 
2. ruf - lovesick 
3. babylon system - fully loaded 
4. signal - synthetic 
5. loefah - s u k k a h 
6. the others - africa - forthcoming dub police 
7. l-wiz - pirates 
8. afterdark - praise jah 
9. tes la rok - broken reality 
10. southern - tours vip 

selector dub u: 
11. southern - tours 
12. lil scrappy - money in the bank 
13. southern- la rana 
14. ll cool j - goin back to cali 
15. matty g - gangsta shit 
16. antiserum- funky ? 
17. reso - no such thing as fate 
18. toasty - one life - clandestine 
19. antiserum - temple 
20. innerlign - stashspot 
21. third world - love is going to get you 
22. kromestar - ? - southside dubstars 
23. juju- punks 
24. benga - ? - big apple 
25. random trio- the watcher 
26. roommate - take that 
27. shackleton - white - clandestine 

matty g: 
28. matty g - get ill 
29. matty g - one step forward/ital corner 
30. matty g - booboo beatz 
31. matty g - 1980 
32. matty g - moments in dub 
33. matty g - southern symphony 
34. matty g - strawberry letter 22 
35. matty g - 50,000 watts - argon dub 
36 .matty g - broken breaks 
37. matty g - war rmx


----------



## Hewhomustnotbenamed

Thanks for all the great sets man.


----------



## cubehead

No prob. anything to spread the sound, plus the Argon guys are my homies, good to get them a bit of exposure. Stoked we got N-Type rolling through town this Sat. gonna be a blazin' show for sure!


----------



## *IRISH*

Desimal - Ambient dub mix 

http://animal-instinct.de/mixes/Desimal - Ambientdub Mix.mp3

1 - 00:00 - global communication - epsilon phase
2 - 8:13 - shpongle - around the world in a tea daze (ott remix)
3 - 15:27 - shpongle - once upon the sea of blissful awareness (esion jim remix)
4 - 22:15 - ott - smoked glass and chrome
5 - 29:21 - younger brother - crumblenaut
6 - 32:06 - younger brother - bedtime story
7 - 34:33 - shpongle - flute flute
8 - 36:39 - shpongle - around the world in a tea daze (origional)
9 - 44:20 - shpongle - a new way to say hooray%) 
10 - 52:06 - global communication - 14-31
11 - 1:05:19 - ministry of sound - cafe del mar - (michael woods remix)
12 - 1:08:28 - liquid morphine - confrontatie
13 - 1:12:35 - liquid morphine - the tone t(h)ree - part 1
14 - 1:17:28 - autechre - vietrmx21[/code]


----------



## @lterEgo

cubehead said:
			
		

> I love the dubstep sound and it's been blowing up in the Bay lately



agreed on all counts. i could use some more dubstep events too, so feel free to post some of them up in the events forum or shoot me some details via PM. i thought the dubstep float was the most fun at love parade too, though i could do without the MC element just like in standard dnb.

i like chillout music, i like atmospheric dnb and liquid funk, and i lose patience quickly for the really abrasive drum and bass that seemed to take over the dnb scene. as such, dubstep is right up my alley. i'll be checking out some of these posted mixes for sure. i think dubstep is some of the most interesting electronic music being produced right now.

for the record, i don't think dubstep is uk grime under another name at all. i hated grime.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

I really really dislike the dubstep I have heard...

Alot of it sounds like reggae-dub with all the things that make reggae dub interesting removed... it definately seems targeted towards the "stoner" crowd (as that cartoon above seems to illustrate)...  I have heard a few tracks but most of the stuff makes me want to yawn, all the dubstep fans i know babble about the crazy "sub-bass/ultralow" sounds and such... silly shit it seems, maybe I haven't heard the right stuff...

I don't get it, what is this music supposed to evoke?  Am I supposed to dance to this? Shuffle my feet? Get real high and drool on myself?

I just find it lacking alot of the things that make electronic music interesting to me, ex: incredible original synth sounds, engaging melodies, engaging evolution of the pieces, and either making me want to dance my ass off, trance out, relax, or get lost in my head, but dubstep does nothing but bore me...

If someone could post the one MUST LISTEN TOO dubstep mix I wouldn't mind giving it another try though.

Oh and alot of it DOES sound like Grime just without the shitty MC's...


----------



## WarmRushes

cubehead said:
			
		

> Here's Vex'd most recent one. This is the darky weird kinda stuff, there's a tune at around the 35 min mark that reminds me of some Skinny Puppy type shit.
> 
> VEX'D 12/18/06 MIX
> 
> Vex'd - Jerusalem
> Ironsoul - ?
> Distance - Fallen (Vex'd remix)
> Tes La Rock - Cold Blooded
> Bug ft Flowdan - Jah War
> Hijack - Nightmarez
> Distance - Ska
> Vex'd - Venus
> Distance - ?
> Kode9 + Spaceape - Bodies
> Vex'd - Fire (Dj Blood1 remix)
> Matty G - 50 000 watts  <<<<This dude is my homey from Santa Cruz
> Untitled 1
> Untitled 2
> Untitled 3
> Vex'd - 3rd Choice
> Vex'd - Seven Scars
> Vex'd - Killing Floor
> Vex'd - Nails
> Vex'd - Out of the Hills
> Kode9 + Spaceape - Quantum
> Untitled 4
> John Richards ft Genia - Suite for Piano + Electronics, no2 (Vex'd remix)



Hey decent mix.

what is the tune that starts at 26mins 48 secs in? Nice.


----------



## cubehead

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> I really really dislike the dubstep I have heard...
> 
> Alot of it sounds like reggae-dub with all the things that make reggae dub interesting removed... it definately seems targeted towards the "stoner" crowd (as that cartoon above seems to illustrate)...  I have heard a few tracks but most of the stuff makes me want to yawn, all the dubstep fans i know babble about the crazy "sub-bass/ultralow" sounds and such... silly shit it seems, maybe I haven't heard the right stuff...
> 
> I don't get it, what is this music supposed to evoke?  Am I supposed to dance to this? Shuffle my feet? Get real high and drool on myself?
> 
> I just find it lacking alot of the things that make electronic music interesting to me, ex: incredible original synth sounds, engaging melodies, engaging evolution of the pieces, and either making me want to dance my ass off, trance out, relax, or get lost in my head, but dubstep does nothing but bore me...
> 
> If someone could post the one MUST LISTEN TOO dubstep mix I wouldn't mind giving it another try though.
> 
> Oh and alot of it DOES sound like Grime just without the shitty MC's..



I have no problem getting a groove on and dancing to dubstep, it's much more a skankin' ska style groove I get into, then again I can't dance to trance or house really. I just don't really feel the four on the floor style stuff, I need a breakbeat. And it really does help to listen to dubstep on a big soundsystem which I've been fortunate enough living in the bay to usually have an option to hear it properly if I want to. Personally I absolutely loved the Vex'd mix that posted up early on in this thread. 




			
				WarmRushes said:
			
		

> Hey decent mix.
> 
> what is the tune that starts at 26mins 48 secs in? Nice.



I'd have to give it a listen, and sadly I don't have my headphones with me at work today.

Here's another mix for y'all
DJ Scuba
LINK - MP3
1. Walsh & Ironsoul - Panik Room
2. Headhunter - Process
3. Gravious - Monolith
4. 23hz & Numaestro - Limey
5. Headhunter - Artifact
6. Gravious - Fall
7. Flatline - Cardiac
8. Headhunter - Late Night Sanctuary
9. Shackleton - Massacre
10. Marlow - Tremor
11. Gravious - Last Days
12. Benga & Walsh - Military
13. Marlow - Road Kill
14. Scuba - If I Don't (dub mix)[/quote]


----------



## @lterEgo

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> I really really dislike the dubstep I have heard
> 
> it definately seems targeted towards the "stoner" crowd
> 
> Oh and alot of it DOES sound like Grime just without the shitty MC's...



i'll be honest with you - i don't think dubstep is main room music. (bring on the flames...) it's being treated like dancefloor music by a lot of people, and that's always fine if some feel compelled to dance, but i personally see it as chillout music. i'm a downtempo DJ as well as a junkie for sweaty dance tunes, so i'm drawn to dubstep largely for the stoney elements you mentioned above. 

i'm a little bit picky about my dubstep though, and that probably influences my opinion of the genre overall. i really only like the tripped out, heavy low end stuff that has strong elements of dub, reggae, trip hop, etc. the grimey sounding stuff with the obnoxious party vocals is not my style at all. those tunes _do_ sound like stripped down, diluted versions of older material... boring.

maybe dubstep just isn't your thing. for people who are expecting it to be music to really get crazy and jam out to, i can kind of understand why. for me, this kind of music serves a more relaxing purpose.


----------



## Noodle

Cheers.


----------



## cubehead

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> i'll be honest with you - i don't think dubstep is main room music. (bring on the flames...) it's being treated like dancefloor music by a lot of people, and that's always fine if some feel compelled to dance, but i personally see it as chillout music.



Not attempting to flame here, but most dubstep as I know it has about the same bpm as most standard breakbeat music that comes out these days. While I see where you're coming from I do think it has viability on the dancefloor. We've done 2 main room dubstep shows that had 250 people at one and close to 400 at the other and people were loving it. Then again we had incredibly massive soundsystems and were running about 30,000 watts at each show, kinda hard to not move and sway to the sounds when you guts are being rumbled by the sub base.


----------



## @lterEgo

nobody likes it when you say their music isn't well suited for the dancefloor, but i'll try to explain.

listen again to the vex'd set you posted. it's a cool set, but it's also super mellow. if you really believe that those echoey beats, regardless of what a bpm counter might tell you, are as lively and danceable as "most standard breakbeat music" then we'll just have to agree to disagree. 

dubstep is regarded as stoner music for a reason. it's more cerebral, layered, chuggy, nuanced, etc. than a lot of dance music out there...  not much different than progressive house when that style was first gaining its own footing, and prog was widely considered "DJs music". like prog, dubstep can certainly be danced to if people feel so inspired and i've seen it move crowds. it's possible. still, it's music that's just as likely to be sort of studied and deconstructed by music nerds as it is totally partied down to on a big night out.

like i said, i personally think of dubstep as chillout music, particularly the kinds of dubstep tracks that i seem to enjoy. if people want to eat stimulants and rave out and give light shows to dubstep, that's all fine, but that's not the kind of response the music evokes from me. people that are expecting bangin' dance music and instead hear spacey, delayed meanderings through percussion might be a little bit underwhelmed by dubstep. it's just not that kind of music for everybody.


----------



## massive

^ true that the bpm's don't necessarily equate to dance floor action. 
atmospheric drum'n'base anyone?


----------



## cubehead

It does definetly boil down to a matter of opinion I guess. My point was that it does have a place in the spectrum of dancefloor music and I've seen it happen. But I guess it's like people that are really into trance that think drum and bass is too hard to dance to.


----------



## atri

i love dubstep
toasty - i seek knowledge is one of my favorite records 
i dont really spin dubstep that much though


----------



## *IRISH*

massive said:
			
		

> atmospheric drum'n'base anyone?




Hell yeh man love that shit,will still listen to the hard stuff but atmospheric on the way home is where its @


----------



## astro^boi

Anyone else listening to dubstep??

Can't get enough of this track ----> Fat Freddy's Drop - Cay Cray's (Digital Mystikz Remix)

And loving the stuff Luke Envoy is putting out....!

Digging some GRIME flavas as well. 

Only a matter of time before it reaches the masses...mark my words on that pne


----------



## psycosynthesis

I heard some of this for the first time the other night...a friend of mine is producing some. I'm liking what I hear so far!


----------



## cumin-renoi

dubstep = why you should invest in a 500 $ subwoofer


----------



## astro^boi

Definately! u can only really listen to true dubstep...on a huge system

The sub-bass is freakin BOOM style!

Finding myself more absorbed in the music every day


----------



## smokin' joe

I have been spinning dubstep for about a year now...... I fucking LOVE it!!!

Can't seam to get crowds really into it yet though, tends to put people off a bit.  I guess I just gotta raise some more aweness and have people come out specifically to hear it.


----------



## astro^boi

I'd be down..

Unfortunately dont live in Melb...which sucks! coz it seems to have the healthiest Dubstep scene in AUS at the moment


----------



## AuralAssassin

smokin' joe said:
			
		

> I have been spinning dubstep for about a year now...... I fucking LOVE it!!!
> 
> Can't seam to get crowds really into it yet though, tends to put people off a bit.  I guess I just gotta raise some more aweness and have people come out specifically to hear it.



You just have to play the more upbeat, garagish stuff to move crowds. Or, you could just drop Midnight Request Line and let the subwoofers do the work


----------



## AuralAssassin

Which reminds me, I have a forum/blog dedicated to dubstep and bass music in general:

http://blog.chestplateaudio.com

http://www.chestplateaudio.com

JUST started last night, so only 5 members. But it will grow quickly. Anyone welcome.


----------



## IXinX

Whoever said it's not a dancing or club music POOPPOOO

come to sydney and go to the dubstep nights they have here, on this guy's custom and self-made speaker rigs. It will blow the wax right out of your ears. 

It's sooooooo awesome to robot dance, or liquidstyle to this shit when really pissed. We all get mega trashed and dance like cartoon characters/tards' to this. Sure it doesn't have the *thud Thud thud* bpm and regularity, but dancing slowly to a slower, broken beat with ultra wobbly bass that threatens your balance with its sheer force is a skill too. 

 Dubstep 4 eva
grime is pretty cool too


----------



## Sandbag

Dubstep and techstep are definately hard to look really "pro" or classy when dancing to it; but on the other hand...there's nothing better for dancing/stomping around w/absurd arm motions in such a way that everyone who sees you knows you're fucked up.   Hands down my favorite dance music when I'm hella fucked on somekind of drug with an intense body high (LSD, DOx, MDMA, methamp, ketamine).  Actually, I've got a soft spot for breaks and acid house too...


----------



## IXinX

hehe i know what you mean sandbag. I can do complex wavy motions with my hands. I learnt it from my old raver days where glowsticks to dance with were a prerequisite


----------



## Sandbag

^Yeah, I'm still in those days, cept I only bring sticks to very large events.  It's funny when I've been to some legal shows at local venues where 98% of the crowd is just bopping and doing some subdued little two-step thing with a beer in one hand; but a couple of us are swirling and stomping around from speaker-stack to speaker-stack in the big pants and wildly making arm motions in sync with the bassline while rolling face, tripping or both.

I wish I had been born much ealier so I could have started attending events in the early '90s.  Too many people that just drink these days that attend shows and I don't know which ones are former drug users and which ones might not like seeing people displaying drug induced behavior.  It makes me a little noid since I'm especially fond of tensing up your arms to make those sudden popping/strobing/jerking movements that sync up with part of the track...which is kinda like putting on an, "i'm f-ed on something illegal" nametag.


----------



## astro^boi

Plastician - May mix 2007

N Type - Way Of The Dub (Caspa Remix) 
Magnetic Man - Everything Cool 
Digital Mystikz - All Of A Sudden 
Digital Mystikz - Lean Forward 
Benga & Coki - Night 
Geeneus - Raggo 
Skream - Chest Boxing 
**Accapella - Terror Danjah - Gangsta No** 
Skream - 2 Dee (Plastician Special) 
Magnetic Man - We Want Your Soul 
Cotti & Cluekid - Sensi Dub 
Matty G - 50,000 Watts 
Matty G - Westcoast (Caspa Remix) 
Joker - Gully Brook Lane (Plastician Special) 
Kromestar - Serial Killer 
Macabre Unit - Sunshine 
Macabre Unit - Lift Off VIP 
Joker - R2D2 
L-Wiz - Girl From Codeine City 

http://files.filefront.com/Plastician_May_2007mp3/;7479256;/fileinfo.html


----------



## AcidRain

dubstep bores me shitless, and to be honest for every one person that genuinely gets into it there seem to be 9 others just jumping on the bandwagon so they dont get left behind


----------



## AuralAssassin

AcidRain said:
			
		

> dubstep bores me shitless, and to be honest for every one person that genuinely gets into it there seem to be 9 others just jumping on the bandwagon so they dont get left behind



Better jump on as well, then


----------



## astro^boi

*N-Type : Dubstep All-Stars CD Vol. 5*

1. Torement - Hatcha & Benga 
2. Swing dat skirt - L.D 
3. Not Today - Coki 
4. Night - Benga & Coki (+ *Tease Elder Dub - Clouds* ) 
5. Slow Reaktion - Kromestar 
6. Splurt - Skream Featuring SLT Mob 
7. Drumz West - Benga 
8. Chest Boxing - Skream (+ Tease *Cay's Crays - Fat Freadys Drop. Mala Rmx*) 
9. Quantum - Unknown (Rmx) 
10. Malfunktion - D1 
11. Darth Soul - Kromestar 
12. Volvic - Coki 
13. Electric - Benga 
14. Way of the Dub
- N-Type (Caspa Rmx) (+ Tease *Midnight - Loefah* ) 
15. Soulz - Magnetic man (Benga rmx) 
16. Radical - Distance 
17. Burning - Unknown 
18. Memory loss - Pinch & Distance 
19. Alright Whats happening? - Magnetic man 
20. Make Me - Skream 
21. Ruff lovin - Coki 
22. Punks - JuJu 
23. Lickashot - Tes La Rok
24. Kalawanji 2 - Kromestar 
25. Roll out - Tes la Rok 
26. Ligma - Magnetic man 
27. 50,000 Watts - Matty G 
28. Bingo - Benga & Walsh (+ Tease *Bloodthirst, Coki* ) 
29. Back in the day - Benga 
30. Crunked up - Benga
31. Tears - Hijak 
32. Red Eye - Coki 
33. Sound Boy - Coki 
34. Coca Cola - Kromestar 
35. The Sign - Coki 
36. Flapjak Dub - The Others 
37. Custard Chucker - Rusko & Caspa 
38. The Fittest - Benga

Gonna grab a copy if I can find it...Tracklist looks heavy!


----------



## AcidRain

AuralAssassin said:
			
		

> Better jump on as well, then



I'm riding on a different wagon  it actually has some ties with dubstep in the UK. . but only vaguely


----------



## astro^boi

This one goes down in DUBSTEP history

*Dubstep Warz - Breezeblock 10-01-2006*

D1 - Untitled (white) 

Mala (Digital Mystikz) 
Digital Mystikz - '10 Dread Commandments VIP' (white) 
Digital Mystikz - 'Haunted' (white) 
Digital Mystikz - 'Left Leg Out' (white) 
Skream - 'Request Line' Mala remix (white) 
Digital Mystikz - 'All Of A Sudden' (white) 
Digital Mystikz - 'Anti-War Dub' (white) 

Skream 
Skream - 'Midnight Request Line' (Tempa) 
Skream - 'Tapped' (Tempa) 
Sunship and Warrior Queen - 'Almighty Father' Skream remix (white) 
Skream - 'Glamma' (Tempa) 
Skream - 'Deep Concentration' (Tempa) 
Skream - 'Rottan' (Tempa) 
Digital Mystikz - 'Ancient Memories' Skream remix (white) 
Horsepower - 'Egypt' (Skream remix) (white) 
Skream - 'Music 2 Make Us Stagga' (white) 

Kode 9 and Space Ape 
Benny Ill, Kode9 & the Culprit - 'Fat Larry Skank' Kode 9 remix (white) 
Kode 9 and Space Ape - '9 Samurai' (Hyperdub) 
Kode 9 and Space Ape - 'Backward' (Hyperdub) 
Kode 9 and Space Ape - 'Kingston Dub' (Hyperdub) 
Burial and Space Ape - 'Space Ape' (White) 

Vex'd 
Vex'd - 'Saturn' (white) 
Vex'd - '3rd Choice' (white) 
Vex'd - 'Wavescape Remix' (white) 
Vex'd - 'Killing Floor' (white) 

Hatcha and Crazy D 
Benga - Untitled (white) 
Benga - Untitled (white) 
Coki - Untitled (white) 
Coki - Untitled (white) 
Coki - Untitled (white) 
Skream - 'Request Line' Remix (white) 
Benga - Untitled (white) 
Benga - Untitled (white) 
Benga - Untitled (white) 
Digital Mystikz - 'Ancient Memories' Skream remix (white) 

Loefah and Sgt. Pokes 
Loefah - 'Mud' (white) 
Loefah - 'Ruffage' (white) 
Loefah - 'Sukkah' (white) 
Loefah - 'System' (white) 
Loefah - 'Root' (DMZ) 

Distance 
Distance - 'My Demons' (white) 
Distance - 'Fallen' (white) 
Distance - 'Tuning' (white) 
Distance - 'Cella' (white) 
Distance - 'Cyclops' (white) 
Distance - 'Night Vision' (white) 
Distance - 'Traffic' (white) 

DJ Pinch - 'Qawwali' (white)

http://clownfunk.dreamhosters.com/mp3/Dubstep Warz @ Breezeblock 10.01.2006.mp3

*IRISH* come correct and check!!


----------



## Spencer

Ya know, I can't say I actually *like* dubstep, but I still download mary Anne Hobb's show every week (formerly the Breezeblock). That's all she plays anymore.

If you are into dubstep, you gotta check out the show with DJ Pinch from 4-13-07. Very nice mix. And if you can track down the Dubstep Wars show (its on mixingbowl, just search for it) then you will not be disappointed.


----------



## astro^boi

Spencer said:
			
		

> And if you can track down the Dubstep Wars show (its on mixingbowl, just search for it) then you will not be disappointed.



Its right above your post mate


----------



## @lterEgo

Sandbag said:
			
		

> 98% of the crowd is just bopping and doing some subdued little two-step thing with a beer in one hand



hahaha do i know you? that describes my dubstep dance to the letter. there's a reason 98% of us are moving that way - that's the response the music naturally evokes. i rest my case.


----------



## AuralAssassin

disambiguation said:
			
		

> Vex'd stuff is quite good..... some of his basslines are sick! I have a shedload of other stuffto listen to but haven't had the time...



Vex'd are two persons.


----------



## *IRISH*

That Link not workin astro!  Biggin up the Skream at the mo Midnight Request Line,Stagger,Emotionally Mute,Tapped & Rutten all on repeat.


----------



## *IRISH*

http://www.subscience.org/mp3s/Breezeblock_Dubstep_Warz_FULL_SHOW.mp3


Sorted! This one works,save link as


----------



## astro^boi

Ah serious...it worked for me a few days ago...

Anyways its a dope mix. 

Check out some DJ Distance. Heavy stuff coming outta south london at this moment! big toonz


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Dubstep is on the rise in the UK bigstyle.  There are loads of dubstep nights happening near me in Leicester but I'm not really a fan of it as dancefloor music.  Having said that I do like it and it is fucking heavy.


----------



## completeki

love the 'step 

great for a chill out room...  



sidenote: glowsticks are lame


----------



## AuralAssassin

completeki said:
			
		

> love the 'step
> 
> great for a chill out room...



I chill to speed metal. Dubstep is moshpit business


----------



## Ham420

I am in LOVE with dubstep.

First time I ever heard a dubstep track I dont even know why but I just found it so powerful. I have always loved bass but DnB has never quite hit the spot, the deep warping basslines of dubstep just draw you in.

Plus theres nothing quite like dancing to dubstep 


Theres a dubstep night on where I live thats only had 3 nights so far but every time it comes around it gets more and more popular. The next one is on june the 16th and theres a 40k system rigged up, in a place with a sprung dance floor. FEEL THE MUSIC


----------



## astro^boi

*Skream - Essential Mix 17/06/2007*

Skream – ‘Hedd Banger’ (Dub)
Skream - ‘Percression’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Shake It’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Hurt Them’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Movin Snarez’ (Disfigured Dubz)
Mark Ashken – ‘Size 3’ (Skream mix) (Leftroom)
Skream N Clue Kid – ‘SandSnake’ (Disfigured Dubz)
Skream – ‘Lemon’ (Dub)
Warrior Queen – ‘Take Time’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Chest Boxin’ (Tempa)
Skream – ‘Dubbers Anonnymous’ (Tempa)
Skream – ‘2D’ (Tempa)
Zinc featuring Slarta John – ‘Flim’ (Skream mix) (Dub)
Coki – Untitled (Big Apple Music)
Skream/Mala – ‘Anti-Tapped’ (Dub)
Unknown – ‘Alicia’ (white)
Skream – ‘Nemesis’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘The Line’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Tortured Soul’ (Tempa)
Benga – ‘Skunk Tip’ (Skream mix) (Tempa)
Skream – ‘Skwelcha’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘ Sine-Us’ (Dub)
Distance – ‘Nightvision’ (Skream mix) (Dub)
Black Ghost – ‘Find Some Way’ (Skream N Plastician Refix) (Southern Fried)
Rusko – ‘Jah Hova’ (Sub Soldiers)
Skream – ‘Losin Control’ (Tempa)
Magnetic Man – ‘What's Happenin?’ (Dub)
Coki – ‘Blood Thirst’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Wobble That Gut’ (Dub)
Slazenger – ‘8ate Ball’ (white)
Skream ft Warrior Queen – ‘Check It’ (Tempa)
Coki – ‘Sponge Bob’ (Big Apple)
Skream – ‘Oskillata’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Murdera’ (Dub)
Neon Hitch – ‘Derek’ (BiPolarMen Refix) (The Beats)
Skream – ‘Make Me’ (Distance Remix) (Dub)
Seventeen Evergreen – ‘Ensoniq’ (BiPolarMen Refix) (Dub)
Skream – ‘Krash’ (Dub)
Skream – ‘Midnight Request Line’ (Tempa)
Skream – ‘C.R.O Dub’ (Dub)
Klaxons – ‘Not Over Yet’ (Skream mix) (EMI)
Benga – Untitled (white)

http://www.newmixes.com/download/skr...7-newmixes.mp3


----------



## yes me

Voidloss & Villain - Live Dubstep PA (oh my f-ing god) 

Fresh from their first tear up Dubstep LIVE PA at the Black Box Techno party in Volks club, Brighton, comes a recording of Voidloss & Villain - Leytonstoners Bassbin Massacre - Live 2 man PA. Made as a first time collaboration between V&V, this PA represents the beginning of a new Journey for these 2 producers. With more Live PA`s to follow, and if the great magnet is willing, some hot releases. 
Designed to be the ultimate bass heavy music, various people reported back their experience from the first pa at the Volks. Responses varied from, "That was so bassy, I felt sick", "That was so heavy it made me need the toilet", to "My head was vibrating, it brought me back up" and "That was sick, the pressure in my chest was great!". 
Turn it up, clench your cheeks, and think of england!!! 


http://iterativemusic.com/~chris/mix/Voidloss_and_Villain_-_Leytonstoners_Bassbin_Massacre.mp3


----------



## Spencer

Just finished listening to Skreams essential mix... absolutely amazing. This is the first dubstep mix i've heard htat I've really liked. Completely blows the Dubstep Wars show out of the water.  This mix makes me really interested to hear how a Skream Vs Kode 9 2x4 set would sound. This mix is definitly required for dubstep heads out there.


----------



## yes me

Spencer said:
			
		

> Just finished listening to Skreams essential mix... absolutely amazing. This is the first dubstep mix i've heard htat I've really liked. Completely blows the Dubstep Wars show out of the water.  This mix makes me really interested to hear how a Skream Vs Kode 9 2x4 set would sound. This mix is definitly required for dubstep heads out there.



check out the mix i posted above you, tis sweet as hell also


----------



## *IRISH*

astro^boi said:
			
		

> *Skream - Essential Mix 17/06/2007*




Heavy as feck! %)


----------



## jckl

*shiva.*

dj shiva is the bomb shizzle dub stepizzle.


----------



## *IRISH*

*skream_-_essential_mix*
http://mixedblog.com.ua/mixes/skream_-_essential_mix-sat-06-17-2007-newmixes.mp3


*Distance*
http://www.getdarker.co.uk/dubsteplocal/Rinse_Fm_-_Distance_05-06-07.mp3


http://dubstep.com.ua/download/Rinse_FM_-_DJ_Distance_20-Feb-2007.mp3


Got given Distances my demons album,unreal stuff lovin this kind of dark style dupstep,anyone got any sets like this post em up!


----------



## astro^boi

Here u go irish --->  http://www.sendspace.com/file/g2x1j7


----------



## *IRISH*

^^cheers mate


----------



## *IRISH*

Excision - Darkside Dubstep 2006

01. Ramandanman - Dynamic Balancing (Ramadanman001)
02. Distance - Replicant
03. Distance - Cyclops
04. Distance - Empire
05. Skream - Traitor
06. Distance - Trust My Logic
07. Search & Destroy - Anger
08. Reso - Curse (Dub)
09. MRK1 - Ready For It
10. Vex'd - Thunder
11. Skream - Lightning
12. Emalkay - Frequency
13. Docwra - Grit Trench [Dubplate]
14. MRK1 - From Deep
15. Docwra - Dropping Bombs [Dubplate]
16. Distance - 1 On 1
17. Loefah - Goat Stare
18. Vex'd - Angels
19. Distance - Traffic
20. Ekaros - Bass Train [Dubplate]
21. Skream - Rottan
22. Headhunter - 7th Curse
23. N-Type - Misunderstood
24. Mushug - 2012 [Dubplate]

http://www.barefiles.com/download.php?id=688

Downloaded this the other day grimey as feck! Enjoy


----------



## psillocybin

I havent listened to any of these mixes yet (due to my computer not having speakers) so forgive me...

but I havent heard much dubstep. There was a DJ at a party I went to recently who was labled as dubstep on the flyer and he played what sounded to me like more interesting hip-hop without the vocals. I loved it. Is this correct? if its only partly correct...could you direct me to some mixes similar to that?


----------



## Rogue Robot

jckl said:
			
		

> dj shiva is the bomb shizzle dub stepizzle.



Agreed.  We've been doing a dubstep monthly here for a few months now.  Shiva's been the main person playing dubstep, but there are a few others that are starting to play dubstep and/or grime, as well.

She's composed a list (with tracklisting) of dubstep sets, and she often does a Monday night spot on http://www.dubstep.fm/


Here is her list that she's posted to another forum.


----------



## Rogue Robot

psillocybin said:
			
		

> I havent listened to any of these mixes yet (due to my computer not having speakers) so forgive me...
> 
> but I havent heard much dubstep. There was a DJ at a party I went to recently who was labled as dubstep on the flyer and he played what sounded to me like more interesting hip-hop without the vocals. I loved it. Is this correct? if its only partly correct...could you direct me to some mixes similar to that?



Basically, it could be described as lots and lots of bass.  Sometimes there are vocals.  Lots of bass is a good indicator with a broken beat.  Not like drum and bass, though.

Wiki article for ya.


----------



## monstanoodle

imagine house speed (140bpm) but with a  BOOM       TCHA!  instead of bum bum bum bum.

Loads of bass, wiggley or subby. and it's best played on a huge rig. so you can feel your chest having it's air sucked out.

i really can't get enough these days. there's new stuff coming out all the time.
Really chuffed that Leeds has taken it to heart too. We already have senseless records on the go only to get bigger. gunna try get involved if i can. my mate reckons i should press a few dubplates and hand them out.


----------



## psillocybin

I just burned and listened to Skream's Essential Mix 6-17-07

and I think I just orgasmed in my fucking pants

seriously. I have been looking for this for a long, long time and I just haven't realized it.

i want to have sex with dubstep.


----------



## levitation nation

I am a growing fan of Dubstep.  Everytime I heard it it grows on me more and more.  It's some sick music no doubt.


----------



## Rogue Robot

psillocybin said:
			
		

> I just burned and listened to Skream's Essential Mix 6-17-07
> 
> and I think I just orgasmed in my fucking pants
> 
> seriously. I have been looking for this for a long, long time and I just haven't realized it.
> 
> i want to have sex with dubstep.



http://dubstep.fm


----------



## maassive

psillocybin said:
			
		

> I just burned and listened to Skream's Essential Mix 6-17-07
> 
> and I think I just orgasmed in my fucking pants
> 
> seriously. I have been looking for this for a long, long time and I just haven't realized it.
> 
> i want to have sex with dubstep.


ohh ohhh ohh 

skream - pass the red stripe? (white)

killing it


----------



## Hewhomustnotbenamed

psillocybin said:
			
		

> I just burned and listened to Skream's Essential Mix 6-17-07
> 
> and I think I just orgasmed in my fucking pants
> 
> seriously. I have been looking for this for a long, long time and I just haven't realized it.
> 
> i want to have sex with dubstep.




Yes!  That fix is so efing wonderful.  Must remeber to not spend money in order to buy sub-woofer.

 A new emoticon.  Yay!


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Okay okay, i posted earlier about hating dubstep BUT I had a pleasant experience with some.

Went to a Neurotrance party, they set up the ambient sound system during the day to play over a big lake.  Floated on a boat/raft with a big bed on it, listening to Dubstep, fucking wonderful, relaxing, and fun...


----------



## astro^boi

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> Okay okay, i posted earlier about hating dubstep BUT I had a pleasant experience with some





			
				psillocybin said:
			
		

> I just orgasmed in my fucking pants
> i want to have sex with dubstep.





			
				maassive said:
			
		

> ohh ohhh ohh



Finally some appreciation for Dubstep. I see a trend emerging here. WOWSERS@!%)


----------



## monstanoodle

I'll post a mix of my newer tunes up soon.
shitting out tunes like i'm on lax atm


----------



## psillocybin

monstanoodle said:
			
		

> I'll post a mix of my newer tunes up soon.
> shitting out tunes like i'm on lax atm



DO IT!


----------



## monstanoodle

This is an older one but a better bigger newer one shall cometh


----------



## monstanoodle

oh,      p.s.     it's second to the bottom


----------



## Pingu

i used to hate dubstep, without really listening to it.  now ive given it a chance, i fucking love it


----------



## psillocybin

monstanoodle said:
			
		

> This is an older one but a better bigger newer one shall cometh



downloading now!


----------



## psillocybin

monstanoodle said:
			
		

> This is an older one but a better bigger newer one shall cometh



hey I really enjoy this! very nice production work. i really love the first track and its wobbly-ness


----------



## monstanoodle

cheers man  i've put 4 new ones pon di myspaz too

myspace.com/monstanoodlemusic


----------



## synthetikal

download Jason Burns - Dubstep Mix 30-Jun-2007 its on barefiles.com.

fuckin heavy mix, play that shit in my car all the time.


----------



## psillocybin

monstanoodle said:
			
		

> cheers man  i've put 4 new ones pon di myspaz too
> 
> myspace.com/monstanoodlemusic



hey i added you... i'm pixi


----------



## monstanoodle

aaah i see. well ello then


----------



## AuralAssassin

disambiguation said:
			
		

> the rise of well produced UK style grimey garage from a few years ago.... lol  only this is somehow more credible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vex'd stuff is quite good..... some of his basslines are sick! I have a shedload of other stuffto listen to but haven't had the time...



VEX'D are two people.


----------



## monstanoodle

hope / wonder if they do stuff solo under aliases unknown?


----------



## Herbaliser

http://www.swaeg.net/swgr.html


----------



## budmcfren

Dubstep is awesome, really innovative strain of EDM plus you can never have enough bass as far as I'm concerned, plus there commitment to vinyl releases pleases me greatly :D 

If you are a CD person (makes the sign of the cross) and want a quality dubstep CD to buy get a copy of the Skull Disco comp, Shackleton & his boys are killing it, top drawer stuff.

I've got a short (20 mins) dubstep mix here you can peep if you like, it was done for a dj battle I was (am) doing and I've got it on my webspace:

Stream

Download


----------



## stimutant

fhex - magnetik bass (dubstep&grime)

http://www.discogs.com/forums/topic?topic_id=118514

one of my favorite mixes for a few weeks now... fhex definatly being one of my top-3-favorite djs. and hes a nice guy.


run citizen run run, the policeman has got a gun...


----------



## psillocybin

AcidRain said:
			
		

> dubstep bores me shitless, and to be honest for every one person that genuinely gets into it there seem to be 9 others just jumping on the bandwagon so they dont get left behind



it's a good wagon to be on


----------



## monstanoodle

it's a wobbley old wagon  ... wub wub wub 

i don't get all this shit about it being a "bandwagon". it's fresh interesting music that doesn't do much, but the point is it doesn't have to.

People living in cities deal with clutter and noise all the time (eg. dnb) so it's only natural that they'll want to distance from that and take the space that dubstep has to offer.

I see dnb as a crowded bar, and dubstep as a church hall with great harmonics.


----------



## monstanoodle

then again, with all genres, there's a lot of shit out there.

don't like it because your mate does, and don't hate it because your mate does.

be      an    in    di    vi   du   al


----------



## budmcfren

Yes we are all individuals


----------



## atri

si begg my style (beggs bleep steppa remix)
BONG!


----------



## psillocybin

Herbaliser said:
			
		

> http://www.swaeg.net/swgr.html



some good shit right here

so this is a Finnish record label...?


----------



## Herbaliser

Yeap!


----------



## psillocybin

yeaahhhh now I can tell people I'm into "finnish dubstep" and I'll look uber cool lol


----------



## monstanoodle

sweden's where it's at now mi dear... finland is sooo last hour :D


----------



## DJ Shiva

jckl said:
			
		

> dj shiva is the bomb shizzle dub stepizzle.



w00t!  tanks jack!

anyone wanting to check a dubstep mix with a little bit of techno flavour to it, peep it.  this ain't no sleepytime dubstep.  promise.

DJ Shiva DUBterror Radio on www.dubstep.fm Oct 15. 2007

Almost 2 hours of tasty goodness. Wub is all you need.

Tracklisting (unreleased tunes marked with**):

1. abZ - Untitled pt. 2**
2. 2562 - 699 - Subsolo
3. abZ - Bumpy (wascal RMX)**
4. DNCN - Nec - Future Days
5. Skream - Sub Island - Soul Jazz
6. Kode 9 - Magnetic City - Soul Jazz
7. Emptyset - Acuphase - Future Days
8. Starkey - Pins (Atki2 Architect RMX) - Dead Homies
9. Gatekeeper - Tense Past - Punch Drunk
10. DZ - Slums Dub - Scuba
11. Pinch - Punisher - Planet Mu
12. DZ & Bombaman - The Spooks**
13. Rustie - The Response - Stuff
14. Capleton - I Love To See (Ultra Black Bootleg RMX)
15. abZ - Pusher**
16. loop
17. Martyn - Everything About You - Tempa
18. Burial - Versus - Planet Mu
19. Peverelist - The Grind - Punch Drunk
20. Isomer Transition - Dark Star - Future Days
21. Marc Ashken - Size Three (Skream RMX) - Leftroom
22. 2562 - Sleepwalk - Subsolo
23. Skream - Afeks - Southside Dubstars
24. TRG & Selector Dub U - Harajuku**
25. DZ - Strong On Ya - Scuba
26. Loefah - Mud - DMZ
27. Benga - Middle Man - Big Apple
28. Headhunter - Descent - Tempa
29. Decklyn - A New Free World**
30. Alien Pimp - Nature Calls**
31. Quantum Soul - Dreadland**
32. Andy Stott - Fear of Heights - Modern Love
33. Appleblim - Vansan - Skull Disco
34. Boxcutter - Bad You Do - Planet Mu 

There are plenty more where that came from.  PM me for more.


----------



## lenses

I really really like some dubstep , and other kinds are just really boring and lack soul. It's really good chill drug music...

I dont know if i can post this but 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y5aRBgwA0U&mode=related&search=

is the kind of dub I like.


----------



## monstanoodle

lots of spongey sounding stuff there. alot of those tracks are fairly "old" in the scale of things now but still corkers!

i've just started another myspaz for my garage,dubstep and  jungle stuff

WrexileDub


----------



## *IRISH*

http://dubstep.com.ua/mp3/Hatcha_and_Crazy_D_feat_Headhunter_Kiss_fm_21_11_07.mp2

Kromestar - Moody - Dub
Cluekid - Frog Step - Dub
Headhunter - Prototype - Dub
Unknown - Untitled - Dub
Jakes - 3 K Out - Dub
Kromestar - Big Step - Dub
Fracture - Chucklehead - Dub
Headhunter - Royal Flush - Dub
Kulture - Diesel - Disfigured Dubs
Jack Sparrow - A Little Green - Dub
Unknown - Hectogon (Elemental Remix) - Dub
Jack Sparrow - I & I - Dub
Headhunter - Tonkin Delight - Dub
Skream - Who Let The Dogz Out - Dub
Martyn - Suberbia - Dub
Headhunter - Younique - Dub
Movado - Wha Dem A Do Remix - Dub
Benga And Coki - Night - Tempa
Headhunter - Drop The Waste - Dub
Ekelon - Timewarp (Headhunter Remix) - Dub

Goin to my first dubstep gig on the 14th....pretty fuckin excited 8-D


----------



## monstanoodle

^ that looks ace but boooo! mp2!


just put a track on my spaz me and a friend are thinkin of having pressed...

http://www.myspace.com/wrexiledub

"Tastes Back Then"


----------



## psilophile.7

*Dubstep listeners in here?*

Brrrap!

Any dubstep fans up in here?

If you don't listen to dubstep, check this stuff out (TURN YOUR SPEAKERS THE FUCK UP):

-Digital Mystikz - Haunted

-Loefah - Disko Rekah

-Benga - 26 Basslines

And some phatt-ass grime, just because it's dubstep with some rap thrown on top:

-Team Shadetek - Reign

Enjoy, shnewbs!


----------



## @lterEgo

we've got a pretty massive dubstep discussion already going in here, so i'll merge this post in. peep the search feature for more threads you might enjoy


----------



## ikkyu

One of my housemates got me into this genre with the Planet Mu compilation called _10 Tons Heavy_.  There were some pretty choice tracks, but the Boxcutter contributions were what really stuck with me.  His album _Glyphic_ is OK, but I really dig _Oneiric_ the most right now.  I recommend it to anyone who, well, likes dubstep I guess.


----------



## monstanoodle

daninalbion said:
			
		

> edit as to not have a totally redundant post!: went to my first proper dubstep night in leeds a few weeks ago and absolutely loved it. normally i hate turning up to a club really stoned but dub is perfect for it! the bass made my stomach too dodgy whilst i was coming up though so had to have it large in the drum and bass room. i hope there's a dubstep night in edinburgh, havent seen anything on the net.



Was it subdub or exodus you went to?

Love those nights.. wish i wasn't such a social retard at the moment


----------



## ebola?

Hmmm...I'm not quite sure what dubstep is...does Meat Beat Manifesto count?
...
As for it not being danceable, well, it could be...I dance my ass off at Autechre shows...

ebola


----------



## Noodle

Dubstep albums I like:

*Benga - Diary of an Afro Warrior

Various Artists by Dj Ripple - BAD 01*

Tracks: 

*J Courage - Too Deep Dubstep Remix 02 Rattler

Justin Case - Dubstep Who*  I really like this track 

Also:

*Benga - 26 Basslines* gives me goosebumps


----------



## better

if you're into dubstep make sure you pick up a copy of the bay area dubstep volume 2 comp... if youre into dubstep and in the bay area, well, you're lucky.


----------



## polidelaiko

There are many variations in dubstep. Benga, Shackleton and Burial don't sound the same...
BTW, have you heard "Freakshow" by Britney? She stole the wobbly sound!!


----------



## Cyrus

benga is currently my favorite dubstep artist.

dubstep is perfect to chill to, and perfect to bounce to as well.


----------



## fizzacyst

Benga is definitely pretty sweet. I have to take dubstep in smaller doses though, unless its a DJ performing where they cut chop mix mash, etc... otherwise it gets old after a while.


----------



## LuGoJ

ebola? said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I'm not quite sure what dubstep is...does Meat Beat Manifesto count?
> ...
> As for it not being danceable, well, it could be...I dance my ass off at Autechre shows...
> 
> ebola




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubstep


----------



## atri

the ital-tek album is pretty tight


----------



## ebola?

That wiki entry was actually pretty informative.
So late-period Meat Beat has been veering dub-step, while earlier work is just "dubby".


----------



## AuralAssassin

almost anything you need to know about dubstep can be answered by: http://www.dubstep.fm/djshiva

Dubstepforum username "Sapphic_Beats" without the quotes. Also posts here as DJ Shiva, I think.


----------



## DOHP

Some of my recent favorite dubstep tunes:

Benga *-* 26 Basslines
Benga *-* Pleasure
Benga *-* Electric
Caspa / Rusko *-* For The Kids
Caspa / Rusko *-* Africa VIP
Caspa / Rusko *-* Spongebob
Caspa / Rusko *-* Rock Bottom
Caspa / Rusko *-* Jahova
Cyrus / Random Trio *-* Bounty
Digital Mystikz *-* Ancient Memories (Skream Remix)
Distance *-* 1 On 1
Distance *-* Radical
Distance / Pinch *-* Memory Loss
Elemental *-* Tribute
Hijak *-* Tears
Hijak / Skream *-* Babylon Timewarp
Jamie Woon *-* Wayfaring Stranger (Burial Remix)
Joker *-* Stuck In The System
Kode 9 / Spaceape *-* Backward
Komonazmuk *-* Love
Komonazmuk / White Boi *-* Shank Step
Kromestar *-* Coca Cola
Magnetic Man *-* Soulz (Benga Remix)
Skream *-* Make Me
Skream *-* 2-D
Skream *-* Oskilatah
Skream *-* Ain't It Cold?


----------



## eDDe9

Rusko got me into dubstep from Fabric.37

Really loving it at the moment, plenty of dubstep nights in Bristol


----------



## dentuk

Im digging Caspa & Rusko - Rock Bottom at the moment  - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=usXkJp09od0&feature=related


----------



## lenses

I started out with dubstep allstars. Everyone I've had listen to it loves it. Its good smoking music , especially if you're into electronic shit. 

"Crackheads with money, crackheads in jail, crackheads with power."


----------



## monstanoodle

A mix I did, pissed, which be quite recent



> 01. Wrexile - Monochrome
> 02. Wrexile - Kinda funky tonight innit
> 03. Skream - Blipstream
> 04. Wrexile - Tastes back then
> 05. Wrexile - Dissociation
> 06. Wrexile - Wobble like it's hot
> 07. Natasha - Ildebrand I Byen (2000F Remix)
> 08. Skream & Cluekid - Sandsnake
> 09. Rusko - Hammertime
> 10. Skream - Oskilatah
> 11. Benga & Coki - Night
> 12. El-B - Buck & Bury (feat. Juiceman)
> 13. Wrexile - Fear keeps me here
> 14. Wrexile - Square 1
> 15. Loefah - The goat stare
> 16. Geiom - Reminiscing
> 17. Wrexile - Something Heavy (feat. Amy Kamala)
> 18. Wrexile - Electric Line
> 19. Disrupt - Empress (feat. Mikey Murka)


----------



## Adikt

I'm loving the new experimental dubstep sound that is coming from artists like Milanese, Bass Clef, Blackfilm, Sarantis, Boxcutter aka Barry Lynn, Goth Trad, Ital Tek, etc...fucking hotness.


----------



## PaxTX

Who should I listen to if I really like Burial and Kode 9?


----------



## Adikt

Burial & Kode 9 were two of the names i left off the list directly above you, Pax, as those are two of the more well known. You might look into that list tho...Blackfilm has the ambience that Burial often brings & the others have the glitchiness of Kode 9


----------



## PaxTX

Cool, i'll check it.


----------



## psychedelicate

Adikt said:
			
		

> I'm loving the new experimental dubstep sound that is coming from artists like Milanese, Bass Clef, Blackfilm, Sarantis, Boxcutter aka Barry Lynn, Goth Trad, Ital Tek, etc...fucking hotness.



ill second that, really down for goth trad and l-wiz at the moment. goth trad is some crazy shit to pump while trippin


----------



## DJ Shiva

Just thought y'all might dig this new mix I did recently.

These are just a few of our artists and tunes coming soon on Surface Tension, along with some other people's tunes that we love to pieces.  More mixes to come in the new year, for all the tunes I couldn't fit on here.  :D

Mixed live in one take on Ableton Live; no prearrangement bullshit.

Tracklist:

1. D1 - Sorrow RMX [Dub]
2. Indigo - Osiris [Upcoming Surface Tension]
3. XI - Trinary [Upcoming Surface Tension]
4. Stitcha & Erak - Dense [Upcoming ST Digital]
5. Phaeleh - Cheki [Upcoming Formant] 
6. HxdB - Moneyshot [Upcoming Surface Tension]
7. Simon/Off - Exit Now [Upcoming Surface Tension]
8. Tri-Funk - Untitled 478,47 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
9. Narcossist - Stoned Love [Dub]
10. Simon/Off - Pretty Faces [Upcoming Surface Tension]
11. Sigha - Dirty Boots [Dub]
12. XI - Dreaming Void [Upcoming Surface Tension]
13. Overcast Radio - Solid State [Upcoming Surface Tension]
14. Tri-Funk - Untitled 437,89 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
15. Phaeleh - Lounge [Upcoming Surface Tension]
16. Loop
17. Simon/Off - Sometimes [Upcoming ST Digital]
18. Indigo - Wanderer [ST Digital Extra]
19. XI - Drip [Upcoming Surface Tension]
20. HxdB - Crooked Smile [Upcoming Echodub]
21. Phaeleh - Isolate [Upcoming Surface Tension]
22. Overcast Radio - Midnight Sun [Upcoming Surface Tension]

Download here!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rusko - Essential Mix For Radio 1, 13/12 2008 

http://www.newmixes.com/rusko-essential_mix-sat-12-13-2008.html


----------



## dragonxninjaxpowa

niceeee!!! will check out those mixes.

i  dubstep. 

currently listening to a mix:Excision, dark dubstep.


----------



## mike11

Excision is good shit. Check out his Shambhala 2008 set:

http://barefiles.com/download.php?id=3295

...and then after your finished, imagine hearing that on the village's 90 000 watt sound system.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.myspace.com/djdistancedub


----------



## mike11

Here's a dubstep mix I did last weekend. A couple little messy spots but I'm still pretty pumped on it. I've been spinning for about 4-5 months so any comments, good or bad, would be cool.

http://rapidshare.com/files/173187369/Darko.mp3

Tracklisting:

m3t4 - Northern Skank
Mbz - Darko Dub
Distance - Fallen (Vex'd remix)
The Antiserum - Top Shottas
Mrk1 - Sensi Skank
Rob Sparx - Trooper (Bar 9 mix)
Bar 9 - Shaolin
Ed Solo - Age of Dub 
Ruf - Raw Love
Whiteboi - Hardlife
Starkey - Escape
Benga - The Future
Reso - Spooky
Slaughter Mob - No Big Deal
Toasty - Angel (Si Begg Remix)
Mundo - Beijing
Kwality - Doug Wilson


Total time: 40:16


----------



## PateDogg

yeh i've been a fan of dubstep now for well over a year now and finding a post like this has jus made my day....

this music can be enjoyed by everyone im an ex gabber head but nothing beats chilling out with some benga on in the back  and a big phattie in mouth!!

I recommend to anyone looking for good dubstep definately check out the essential mix above but also benga's,skreams and flying lotus.

Seen benga live in dundee 3weeks ago was fucking amazing got to go up on stage after and smoke with him!!


----------



## stimutant

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=4FB736A313

brainbug mixes skream: skreamizm vol.5 & hedd banger / percression ep

1.  filth
2.  rimz
3.  if you know
4.  fick
5.  one for the heads who remember
6.  percression
7.  simple city
8.  hedd banger


----------



## muie

For the people that cannot FEEL this music, try it on some pure mdma or real clean pills.


----------



## mike11

sorry, but if you need drugs to FEEL music, especially this kind of music, you need to switch your style up.


----------



## Acid Eiffel

im tryin' to get into this music. i've heard some sick work, but i just can't penetrate it. 

any recs. ?


----------



## merdenoms

Acid Eiffel said:


> im tryin' to get into this music. i've heard some sick work, but i just can't penetrate it.
> 
> any recs. ?




http://postbocks.com/audio/download/2111/FORENSICS_AutomatismVol7.mp3

the happening place on the internet for dubstep...
http://www.dubstepforum.com

Some of the best stuff period.

Definately check out anything by "Forensics".  

"NumberNin6" is good too


----------



## merdenoms

btw, heres the setlist...

01 : Forensics – Exile ft. Indi Kaur 
02 : Vaccine – Atrium (Phaeleh remix) 
03 : Phaeleh – Lounge 
04 : Gyu – Unknowable 
05 : Sub Swara – Koli Stance 
06 : Sharmaji ft. DJ Boo – Skank Ethics 
07 : Time – Orb 
08 : Cyrus – Heroes 
09 : Diefenbach – Up to your neck (2000F remix) 
10 : Gyu – Bust 
11 : J.Sparrow – Little Green Men 
12 : Time – Dead Man’s Step 
13 : Blackmass Plastics – Pandemic 
14 : Blackmass Plastics – Static Charge


----------



## Acid Eiffel

good looking out. will report back...


----------



## rm-rf

dubstep is huge in nyc. skream was just here a while back, it was crazy. i am really picky about it, but i love the real hard stuff. anyone know the track (i think its by superisk, but i dont know) that has the rage against the machine sample "Freedom! Yah Right!" in it?


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

I went to Dub War at Avalon in NYC, spring 2006... Even then, the club was packed tight with dubstep heads... These days there are even more events and venues hosting this sort of music.  i honestly didn't expect it to grow and expand and evolve the way it has (i guess i was expecting it to be the sort of short-lived phenomenon here in NYC that 2-step and garage were for a short while a few years ago... or perhaps i speak too soon.  )


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

btw - currently listening to that Surface Tension mix... liking it!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

mix from Joker @ fact magazine


----------



## DJ Shiva

*A lickle spammy for my dubstep label*






Artist: Phaeleh
Fire (feat. Ngaio) / Isolate
Format: Vinyl
Release Date: Feb 23rd, 2009
Distributed by: Z-Audio
Cat #: STNSN001

Bristol producer and Urban Scrumping label head *Phaeleh* graces the first *Surface Tension* vinyl release with enough melody, flavor and sub-bass for everyone. 

Starting off the A side with *"Fire"*, vocalist *Ngaio* throws down some *soulful vocals* over a *dancefloor-smashing bassline* that envelops you in *sonic warmth* and *seismic wub.*  Ostensibly halfstep beats are given momentum by the bassline and the cut up breaks underpinning it all. *You will be singing this one to yourself for WEEKS. Promise.*

*Flip it over for "Isolate"*, a more *chilled* tune with *melodic string bits* and *ambient vocals* washing over *solid bass drops.* *Spacious sounds and textures* meld together for a decidedly melodic and musical take on the dubstep sound. 



> *"Phaeleh's music - and I use the word "music" purposefully, not "beats" or "tunes" - is quite really some of the best unsigned stuff I've heard this year." - Christine Vaccine (Hotflush)*





> *" 'Fire' went over BIG [at Sub Swara].  Pretty much the tune that turned the night into a party." - Sharmaji (Sub Swara / Soul Motive)*



Clips in the player at http://www.surfacetensionrecs.com / Also peep the blog for more artist/release info: http://blog.surfacetensionrecs.com/

Available @ *Chemical*, *Boomkat*, *Uptown*, 
*Red Eye*, *Juno*, 
*Triple Vision*, *BM-Soho*, 
*Breakbeat Science*, 
*Suburban Trash*, *Hard To Find* and *Drop*

Brap!  Digital buyers...your time!

Out at: Juno Download and Addictech!

More soon come!  :D


----------



## Noodle

:D <  mmmmmmm spam


----------



## DJ Shiva

Noodle said:


> :D <  mmmmmmm spam



it's a dubstep record.  i figured in the dubstep thread was the place for it to be.  or i can just post a mix with the tune, which is essentially a big spam casserole.  

however you want it.


----------



## monstanoodle

DJ Shiva said:


> Artist: Phaeleh
> Fire (feat. Ngaio) / Isolate
> Format: Vinyl
> Release Date: Feb 23rd, 2009
> Distributed by: Z-Audio
> Cat #: STNSN001
> 
> Bristol producer and Urban Scrumping label head *Phaeleh* graces the first *Surface Tension* vinyl release with enough melody, flavor and sub-bass for everyone.
> 
> Starting off the A side with *"Fire"*, vocalist *Ngaio* throws down some *soulful vocals* over a *dancefloor-smashing bassline* that envelops you in *sonic warmth* and *seismic wub.*  Ostensibly halfstep beats are given momentum by the bassline and the cut up breaks underpinning it all. *You will be singing this one to yourself for WEEKS. Promise.*



Ooooofph that's deep  Liking this muchly


----------



## Noodle

I just like seeing you around here DJ Shiva.

I always look forward to listening to your new mixes, etc.


----------



## diddymal

JoeTheStoner said:


> mix from Joker @ fact magazine




I'm loving Joker, to think the guy is only 19, he's got a bright future ahead of him.

I've come to the conclusion my cat loves dubstep. He never comes into my room to sleep normally, but whenever I play dubstep he comes and sleeps on my bed, if I stop playing it he leaves within 15 minutes or so. It's so weird. I was just blasting Akira Kiteshi's "pinball" before and he came running into my room. How cool is that.


----------



## better

big up bay area dubstep massive.

get a copy of b.a.d. volume 2 if you havent already.


----------



## better

stuff i've been listening to lately:
babylon system
south3rn
riskotheque
antiserum
kozee
DZ
rusko
djunya
starkey
nero
blackheart
marlow
loefah

::bassface::


----------



## shroomster

*Dubsteeeep*

Hey, long time browser, first time poster in this forum.   

Who's a dubstep fan? For too long I was critical of this genre, without laying forth any volition to spend time listening to it. Noise, I called it. I gave it a chance, and hell, I'm hooked. Good sub + some good dubstep :D  

Check out Caspa.

Give me some more recommendations. I've ran into far more terrible dubstep than I have enjoyable.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

HELL YES DUBSTEP

Check out Heyoka as well as Pacheko

Also check out:

Ebola: Mutant Dubstep 1
Cardopusher: Mutant Dubstep 2


----------



## bloodypiper

Yeahh been cranking the dubstep for a while now.
Theres some awesome people doing some sweet stuff around NZ at the moment.
Got a couple of dubstep weeklys around here, new dubstep every week nice and live to.
Its tasty.


----------



## stimutant

http://brainbug.kilu.de/brainbug - wooobwoobwobwooob26.2.08.mp3

1. skream - tek-a-pill
2. digital mystikz - i wait
3. caspa - rubber chicken
4. younger brother - happy pills
5. skream - warning (d1 remix)
6. skream - 2d
7. cotti feat. kingpin - let go mi shirt
8. n-type - tolerance
9. burial - wounder


----------



## trotsky82

Noize Control 
Ital Tek
Distance
Vex'd 

%)


----------



## ink!

there's loads of good white labels out at the min, i'm not a big fan, there's a time and a place for it but i like the more roots based stuff. there's some killer remixes of al borosie tracks like Herbalist, Polizia by noah d, and Kingston Town by Radikal Guru.


----------



## owlbeast

try this mix by Excision

http://barefiles.com/download.php?id=3295


----------



## raquel

I'm totally a dub girl. :]

These are my staples:
*Benga*
*Skream*
*Evol Intent* (mixture of dark DnB too)
*Mochipet* (two entire free albums for download here)
*Otto Von Schirach* (he's a little more Noisecore-y but his dub stuff is good too)


----------



## Bomboclat

Rusko
Benga
Foreign Beggers
Kalbata
Matty G
Zomby


----------



## scientist

yay dubstep is the shit!!! .. I like rusko heaps, and excision always has sick mixes!! Going to my first dubstep club next saturday, should be mad :D


----------



## grazino

Yo dude, alright some must have music.

FabricLive 37 Mix - features rusko, caspa, coki, the others and some other dope artists.

Chase and Status - New Saxon

Ed Solo - Age of Dub

Rusko - Too Far

Benga and Coki - Night (classic)

G.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i like dubstep in small doses.

caspa album has some bangers. but the last track "Back To '93 - Original Mix" is my fav and i guess its a throwback to early jungle. go figure.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=7443

stream that until the end of time


----------



## shroomster

> *Otto Von Schirach*



saw him live with Venetian sNARES. Omfg. So nuts.


----------



## rm-rf

listening to superisk and zyga right now

www.dubstepfm.com

hits from tha hard drive


----------



## socalrollin

dubstep allstars anybody???


----------



## doomtoad

If you like the sounds of dubstep but want it abit faster, then check out Herve (aka The Count), he has the same sort of heavy sub bass, just at 130-140bpm 

Here are a few dubsteppy songs to check out:

The Count & Sinden - Stinging Nettle 
The Count & Sinden - Jungle Steppers
Chase & Status - Eastern Jam
Benga - Crunked Up


----------



## keygen

Dubstep +1


----------



## AuralAssassin

shroomster said:


> Hey, long time browser, first time poster in this forum.
> 
> Who's a dubstep fan? For too long I was critical of this genre, without laying forth any volition to spend time listening to it. Noise, I called it. I gave it a chance, and hell, I'm hooked. Good sub + some good dubstep :D
> 
> Check out Caspa.
> 
> Give me some more recommendations. I've ran into far more terrible dubstep than I have enjoyable.



I'm in the Orange County area now, but I came from the East Coast. Check out our stuff at http://www.surfacetensionrecs.com

We have 1 release currently available: STNSN001 - Phaeleh - Fire Feat. Ngaio / Isolate.

Do enjoy... also we have a new release forthcoming but it's more jazzy so to speak... http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=430191

and for stuff like Caspa, I recommend Trill Bass... check out TrillDigi, available from Digital-Tunes.net. Great stuff.


----------



## AuralAssassin

Also, check this promo mix of our tunes eh 

http://www.surfacetensionrecs.com/Promo/DJShiva-SurfaceTensionPromoMix08.mp3

1. D1 - Sorrow RMX [Dub]
2. Indigo - Osiris [Upcoming Surface Tension]
3. XI - Trinary [Upcoming Surface Tension]
4. Stitcha & Erak - Dense [Upcoming ST Digital]
5. Phaeleh - Cheki [Upcoming Formant]
6. HxdB - Moneyshot [Upcoming Surface Tension]
7. Simon/Off - Exit Now [Upcoming Surface Tension]
8. Tri-Funk - Untitled 478,47 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
9. Narcossist - Stoned Love [Dub]
10. Simon/Off - Pretty Faces [Upcoming Surface Tension]
11. Sigha - Dirty Boots [Dub]
12. XI - Dreaming Void [Upcoming Surface Tension]
13. Overcast Radio - Solid State [Upcoming Surface Tension]
14. Tri-Funk - Untitled 437,89 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
15. Phaeleh - Lounge [Upcoming Surface Tension]
16. Loop
17. Simon/Off - Sometimes [Upcoming ST Digital]
18. Indigo - Wanderer [ST Digital Extra]
19. XI - Drip [Upcoming Surface Tension]
20. HxdB - Crooked Smile [Upcoming Echodub]
21. Phaeleh - Isolate [Upcoming Surface Tension]
22. Overcast Radio - Midnight Sun [Upcoming Surface Tension]


----------



## AuralAssassin

http://www.boomkat.com/item.cfm?id=175126






Bristol already left its mark on UK Bass culture back in the late 80's and early 90's via the Wild Bunch, Massive Attack, Portishead and Tricky, but over the last few years a new wave of producers has once again placed the city right at the innovative heart of the underground. This week's selection focuses on some of these characters, including Rob Ellis, aka DJ Pinch (owner of the Tectonic, Earwax and Kapsize labels and noted producer in his own right), Tom Ford, aka Peverelist (producer extraordinaire, and the man behind both the pivotal Rooted record store and the Punch Drunk imprint), Rob Smith, aka RSD (Luminary of both the first wave of the original 90's Bristol scene as part of Smith & Mighty and now under the RSD moniker), Joker (central figure in the whole Wonky movement), Headhunter (responsible for next-level Dubstep meets Techno innovations for Tempa), and many others. In short, Bristol is once again laying claim to be one of the most, if not THE most important British city in terms of underground culture and forward thinking musical progressions, and with a new wave of young producers like Gemmy and Guido upping the ante, it looks like the spread of the city's influence is only just beginning to hit its stride. Watch this space... 

1. PEVERELIST : Gather 06:51
2. ATKI2 : Mercury 05:12
3. RSD : Forward Youth 05:28
4. APPLEBLIM : Vansan ((T++ Remix)) 05:37
5. HEADHUNTER : Paradigm Shift 04:46
6. JOKER & RUSTIE : Play Doe 04:11
7. FORSAKEN : Boat Noodles
8. STP : The Fall (Peverelist Mix) 08:20
9. BASS CLEF : Life's Great In E8 04:52
10. GUIDO : Orchestral Lab 03:44
11. PINCH : Midnight Oil 05:13
12. PHAELEH : Isolate 05:11
13. GATEKEEPER : Tense Past
14. APPLEBLIM & PEVERELIST : Circling 08:41

MP3 Release (all tracks): £6.86
Total file size: 175.4 MB

I'm sayin. That's a nice price.


----------



## ilikeket

Dubstep +1 indeed.
New poster here, hello 
Didn't know what dubstep even was until last October, when on a ket-fuelled night (ket is dubstep's best friend) at the club i frequent, they played dubstep. I was instantly hooked. 
One of the highlights of my year up to now was seeing Skream, completely sober, and enjoying it so much I felt guilty going outside for a cig as I would miss even a minute of his set.
I recommend Crissy Criss, Burial, and the Warrior Dubz by Mary Anne Hobbs (who I'm seeing in two weeks with Digital Mystikz) is an essential.


----------



## Red Arrow

i like the bandwagon allstars


----------



## Docus




----------



## better

big names in dubstep everywhere right now, but i gotta say....

BIG UP BAY AREA DUBSTEP.
BIG UP BLACKHEART.
BIG UP REDLINE.

http://www.castleblackheart.com
http://www.myspace.com/lordsofblackheart


----------



## dropacidrain

www.bassfaced.com is great for mixes and hearing about new shit.

i for one am a fan of skream, caspa, benga, excision...and so on


----------



## Psilo707

Just got done listening to Rusko's essential mix. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## diddymal

Psilo707 said:


> Just got done listening to Rusko's essential mix. Pretty good stuff.



I hear you on that, one of my favourite sets.

Anyone heard some of Skream newish work?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAxrBKPwsT0

fucking brilliant remix of a terrible song, heard caspa drop this a couple of weekends ago, massive.


----------



## brizzle

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> TC
> Rusko
> Matty G
> Zomby



TC? when was he dubstep


----------



## better

a few names i'll drop:

DZ
antiserum
dubsworth
roommate
NTRLD
EPROM
south3rn 
starkey

DZ just remixed PUNKS (yeah the juju track!!!) ...it magically showed up in my roommate's new dubs folder recently (big up rastatronics) AND IT IS SICK.

check this starkey mix: http://pdxindub.com/?q=node/116

check blackheart's latest mix: http://castleblackheart.com/redline_mix/

wubwubwub


----------



## better

ps yes we all know skream's version of in for the kill is a panty melter. especially that last drop.


----------



## Yen

Fuck I got some HUGE tunes for all you steppers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yypwak5Ar0Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSgDTGjkGok

Fuck too many to post


And biggup to my boy XI
Doin it up in Toronto



AuralAssassin said:


> Also, check this promo mix of our tunes eh
> 
> http://www.surfacetensionrecs.com/Promo/DJShiva-SurfaceTensionPromoMix08.mp3
> 
> 1. D1 - Sorrow RMX [Dub]
> 2. Indigo - Osiris [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 3. *XI - Trinary* [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 4. Stitcha & Erak - Dense [Upcoming ST Digital]
> 5. Phaeleh - Cheki [Upcoming Formant]
> 6. HxdB - Moneyshot [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 7. Simon/Off - Exit Now [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 8. Tri-Funk - Untitled 478,47 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 9. Narcossist - Stoned Love [Dub]
> 10. Simon/Off - Pretty Faces [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 11. Sigha - Dirty Boots [Dub]
> 12. *XI - Dreaming Void *[Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 13. Overcast Radio - Solid State [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 14. Tri-Funk - Untitled 437,89 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 15. Phaeleh - Lounge [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 16. Loop
> 17. Simon/Off - Sometimes [Upcoming ST Digital]
> 18. Indigo - Wanderer [ST Digital Extra]
> 19. *XI - Drip* [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 20. HxdB - Crooked Smile [Upcoming Echodub]
> 21. Phaeleh - Isolate [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 22. Overcast Radio - Midnight Sun [Upcoming Surface Tension]


----------



## better

Yen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSgDTGjkGok



ay DZ!
your boy XI is blowing up right now, too. 

---

you all must must must listen: http://www.myspace.com/eprommusic
check ribcracker!!


----------



## ClassAallDay

Frosty Boy is really good  (http://www.myspace.com/dirtycashrecordings)
Kid sister - Pro nails (Rusko Remix)
Fake Blood - Mars
Bam Bam - Sister Nancy (Dubstep remix)
FABRICLIVE .37 is a great album


----------



## phactor

love it... really been listening to alot of UK Grime as well.


----------



## Yen

I definetly prefer grime over most north american hiphop (new stuff obviously)


----------



## AuralAssassin

Artist: Overcast Radio    
Title: Midnight Sun / Vendetta
Format: 12" Vinyl
Cat #: STNSN002
Release Date: May 18, 2009 12" / Digital Shops in 1 Month.
Distribution: Z-Audio

A. Midnight Sun
B. Vendetta

* AUDIO AVAILABLE HERE *

in @ *Chemical*, *Boomkat*, *Red Eye*, *Juno*, *Triple Vision*, *Breakbeat Science*

With their second release, Surface Tension has chosen an artist closer to home, and one with a unique take on a distinctly American jazz sound.  Brooklyn's Overcast Radio (Chris Jones), an accomplished musician and sound designer of film and television, brings us two killer slices of jazzy, dubbed-out bass music, tinged with horns and guitars and a deep film noir vibe.

"Midnight Sun" is a meditative exercise in melody and space.  From the first note of the trumpet, you know this is something different.  Add in guitar lick echoes and the 'verbed out washes of sound floating in and out of the mix, and you have a simple but gorgeous combination.  When the pulsing bass hits, the listener is transported to a world of rainy late night streets and Sam Spade detective scenarios.  If ever a dubstep tune should have been a movie soundtrack, this is the one. 

Once again setting it off right with saxophone licks and the classic sounds of a Rhodes piano, "Vendetta" hits squarely on the dancefloor when the bass thumps its way to the fore.  Again, Jones melds the swing and depth of jazz, with basement level bass, for a tasty look into the wide open spaces that the still young dubstep genre invites those with vision to fill.



			
				Boomkat said:
			
		

> Two tastefully reflective and mellow dubstep tracks from Overcast Radio. 'Midnight Sun' blends Michael Leonhart's trumpet with techy dubstep rhythms and blue atmospherics, while 'Vendetta' on the flip adds Daniel Carter's saxophone to guitar and rhodes from Chris Jones for a proper chillout moment.



Overcast Radio's tunes have received radio play and support from Mary Anne Hobbs (Radio 1), Joe Nice(Gourmet Beats/Dubwar), Bunzero(Sub.FM, Incyde (Hotflush/Dubwar/Sub.FM), Dave Q(Dubwar OG Badman) and numerous others worldwide.

NOW AVAILABLE WORLDWIDE!!!

More audio/info available at:

http://www.myspace.com/surfacetensionrecordings

http://www.myspace.com/overcastradio

http://blog.surfacetensionrecs.com


----------



## JahRed24x

hmm i came across this thread cuz i like "Dub" music but this is some weird shit, wtf london?


----------



## better

JahRed24x said:


> hmm i came across this thread cuz i like "Dub" music but this is some weird shit, wtf london?



try listening to some babylon system, roommate, no thing, matty g... the opposite of "grime" but still very dubstep


----------



## MrMr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOaLpVip4E0

NERO mostly dnb but makes some good dubstep too.


----------



## diddymal

Docus you lucky bastard 

I saw Caspa and Seven(his name has some weird spelling I think) the other weekend at ym local, was off the hook.


----------



## AuralAssassin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6cgemCVuIM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA6N1r-4ZEc


----------



## Baker

Hey, Is anyone starting to find a lot of dubstep becoming quite formulaic. I don't know, I found the percussive rhythms to be a fair bit more diverse when I first got into it in 2005/2006, but now it seems like every trak has a kick drum and a snare in the same place. There's still some killer artists producing some underground experiemental shit, keeping it real. But there seems to be a strong torrent of shit beginning to fill the nights to.. Like pop song remixes, really long breakdowns, snoop dogg rapping on top, and pop singers like Britney spears singing over the top of dubstep formulas. WTF?

I don't think the scene is dead yet, but I can't wait for the next scene whatever it will be, IDM Nuskool breaks for the win. Or that cool breakcore sound with the colourful dub wobble in glitch style. Glitch-hop too


----------



## WhenShallIBeFree

Big up the fabriclive 37 mix with caspa and rusko

Also the dubstep allstars with hatcha, youngsta, and n-type


----------



## AuralAssassin

SPREAD THE WORD!!!

Artist: Phaeleh / Geiom / Vaccine    
Title: Lounge / Geiomix / Atrium Phaeleh rmx
Format: 12" Vinyl, Digital
Cat #: STNSN003
Release Date: June/July
Distribution: Z-Audio
Mastering@ Finyl Tweek

A. Lounge (Original)
B1. Lounge (Geiomix)
B2. Vaccine - Atrium (Phaeleh mix)

* AUDIO AVAILABLE HERE *

With the success of Phaeleh’s debut 12” release on the now essential Surface Tension Recordings imprint, it was no surprise that we would see this Bristolian’s name so soon on another breathtaking vinyl release. This time, he’s returning with some serious remix support from Geiom and a truly spectacular remix of Vaccine’s “Atrium” for one of the most anticipated releases of 2009, guaranteed to align your chakras!!!

In what can best be described only in cliché terms, the opening composition “Lounge” is a breath of fresh air. Seriously, take a deep breath. You’re about to be immersed in some of the most melodic and precisely devastating 2-step rhythms you will ever find. From the instructive lessons in chord and bassline progressions, to the haunting vocals and angelic flute, sparsely sown like seeds-of-pure-bliss throughout—this tune is absolutely certain to send shivers up and down your spine!

Gently take the vinyl, so as not to scratch it, and place the record with its B-side facing upward. If you’ve done this correctly, you’ll have located Kamal Joory’s “Geiomix” of Lounge. In a fashion that only Kamal could, Lounge is transformed into an even more uplifting and epic garage banger. Opening with flute from the original, the chopped vocal gently guides the snare and the massive kick to an epic drop that will bring looks of utter disbelief from the guy meditating next to the bins. Hard snares continue to drive this pace, in an evolution that carries on with great purpose to the last spine crushing beat. Almost a response to the original, the Geiomix really offers what the original was yearning for. No more wondering. Now you know.

But please don’t go just yet, because on the remix of one of the most beautiful melodies released on the Dubstep world, Phaeleh steps up and takes a serious crack at Vaccine’s “Atrium”. And not surprisingly to anyone who has been following Phaeleh’s steep climb in the music game as of late, he delivers big time. Opening with the classic scintillating chords of Atrium rmx, you are lulled into a sense that nothing could possibly go wrong anymore. The troubles that ailed you for “Lounge” and the cognizance that everything will be alright, from the “Geiomix” are realized. When the bass on Atrium remix drops, there comes the self realization… Just take a deep breath. There’s nothing to worry about.

Essential, Essential, Essential!

More audio/info available at:

http://www.myspace.com/surfacetensionrecordings

http://www.myspace.com/phaeleh

http://blog.surfacetensionrecs.com


----------



## AuralAssassin

Yen said:


> And biggup to my boy XI
> Doin it up in Toronto



Surface Tension 004 is a 2x12" XI EP... Atmospheric Pressure EP

a1. Dreaming Void
b1. Drip
a2. Ethereal Plus
b2. Trinary

Should be out around July... audio for the tunes on that release can be found: http://blog.surfacetensionrecs.com/?page_id=20

There... 003 is out at the end of this month and 004 should be about 5-6 weeks after that. Like clockwork. Big up all Toronto and Vancouver Massif... Canada is supporting Dubstep bigtime.


----------



## Rated E

I've recently started to get into a bit of dubstep.

I've noticed more and more of it being played out and around in my city lately.

Seeing Kode9 in a couple of weeks, can't wait.

Favourite tracks so far:

Rusko - Acton Dread, Love is Real
Kode9 - Magnetic City, Black Sun
Blackdown & Dusk - Focus
Joker - Snake Eater


----------



## DroneLore

I love Dubstep too. I was very enamored with Caspa's album for a while but it got a little old. However there is a 24 minute "exclusive mix" on getdarker.com that is well worth checking out. I'm also digging Milanese quite a bit lately, and Skream's mix of La Roux is fucking awesome...but everyone already knows about that one.  There's some other good mixes of it though, just check em out on Youtube.

I don't know that many Dubstep artists because I mostly listen to mixes...it seems like a coherent dubstep album that is quality throughout is a bit of a rarity.

Also I wish that there was a scene for this shit (or dnb or breakcore or any interesting electronic music) in north carolina.


----------



## DroneLore

socalrollin said:


> dubstep allstars anybody???




Yes, such a good call! Volume 1 has a lot of great atmospheric tracks, love it.


----------



## IckEdELiK PLUR

Ummm excuse me??/
bar 9 makes the sickkest dubstep of all time?!!?!?!??!?


----------



## AuralAssassin

http://www.myspace.com/getset

SET001 - 
1. Chase and Status - Eastern Jam rmx
2. Simian Mobile Disco - Never Be Alone rmx

SET002 -
3. Dizzee Rascal ft UGK - Where's Da G's rmx
4. Lil Wayne ft Pharell - Yes rmx

SET003 - 
5. Bob Marley - Is This Love rmx
6. Bob Marley - African Herbsman rmx

Be on the lookout. These should be making the rounds on the your local pirate stations and then here shortly you may see them on shelves.


----------



## mannequin

mistabishi is sick dubstep


----------



## hallucinosis

i unfortunately had to pass up a chance to see skream live at a local bar, because of a friends birthday party. =[


----------



## AuralAssassin

hallucinosis said:


> i unfortunately had to pass up a chance to see skream live at a local bar, because of a friends birthday party. =[





shoulda moved the party.


----------



## muie

_The dopest ghost in town- Caspa_

Check out the lyrics for The Bug- Skeng (skeng is jamaian for knife). The lyrics are the dopest i've heard in a long, long time.


----------



## muie

This is worth checking out too, I believe its from the Nightmare In Rotterdam rave! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9KzFd8APZc

It shows before the rave and during the rave. 

It's good starting at 0:45 seconds.


----------



## kaib0rg

was dope 2+ years ago:

benga
skream
caspa
rusko
digital mystikz
coki

is currently dope:

reso
bar 9
nero
boregore
datsik
rumble junkie
ganja white night

will be dope in 2010:

hubsmoke
flux pavilion
numbernin6
fuzz2k
bare noize


----------



## Bomboclat

Caspa just put out a new mix. I havent listened to it yet but ive heard good things!
http://www.qrip.org/2009/07/11/essential-mix-2009-07-11-caspa/

Im loving that Dubstep is becoming a thing in the states now. Seeing it at massives, having dubstep clubs, dubstep at festivals, its awsome!

Im in love with Kalbata Feat Clapper Priest - Solution as of now, does anyone have any suggestions on what i should listen to thats similar?


----------



## DJ Shiva

*Phaeleh - Lounge/Geiomix/Atrium rmx OUT NOW!!!*






Artist: Phaeleh / Geiom / Vaccine    
Title: Lounge / Geiomix / Atrium Phaeleh rmx
Format: 12" Vinyl, Digital
Cat #: STNSN003
Release Date: out now!!!
Distribution: Z-Audio
Mastering@ Shane "The Cutter" Finyl Tweek

A. Lounge (Original)
B1. Lounge (Geiomix)
B2. Vaccine - Atrium (Phaeleh mix)

Chemical Records,  Juno,  Boomkat, Triple Vision, Redeye Records, Uptown Records, Suburban Trash and Deejay.De


* AUDIO AVAILABLE HERE *

With the success of Phaeleh’s debut 12” release on the now essential Surface Tension Recordings imprint, it was no surprise that we would see this Bristolian’s name so soon on another breathtaking vinyl release. This time, he’s returning with some serious remix support from Geiom and a truly spectacular remix of Vaccine’s “Atrium” for one of the most anticipated releases of 2009, guaranteed to align your chakras!!!

In what can best be described only in cliché terms, the opening composition “Lounge” is a breath of fresh air. Seriously, take a deep breath. You’re about to be immersed in some of the most melodic and precisely devastating 2-step rhythms you will ever find. From the instructive lessons in chord and bassline progressions, to the haunting vocals and angelic flute, sparsely sown like seeds-of-pure-bliss throughout—this tune is absolutely certain to send shivers up and down your spine!

Gently take the vinyl, so as not to scratch it, and place the record with its B-side facing upward. If you’ve done this correctly, you’ll have located Kamal Joory’s “Geiomix” of Lounge. In a fashion that only Kamal could, Lounge is transformed into an even more uplifting and epic garage banger. Opening with flute from the original, the chopped vocal gently guides the snare and the massive kick to an epic drop that will bring looks of utter disbelief from the guy meditating next to the bins. Hard snares continue to drive this pace, in an evolution that carries on with great purpose to the last spine crushing beat. Almost a response to the original, the Geiomix really offers what the original was yearning for. No more wondering. Now you know.

But please don’t go just yet, because on the remix of one of the most beautiful melodies released on the Dubstep world, Phaeleh steps up and takes a serious crack at Vaccine’s “Atrium”. And not surprisingly to anyone who has been following Phaeleh’s steep climb in the music game as of late, he delivers big time. Opening with the classic scintillating chords of Atrium rmx, you are lulled into a sense that nothing could possibly go wrong anymore. The troubles that ailed you for “Lounge” and the cognizance that everything will be alright, from the “Geiomix” are realized. When the bass on Atrium remix drops, there comes another realization… Just take a deep breath. There’s nothing to worry about.

Essential, Essential, Essential!

More audio/info available at:

http://www.myspace.com/surfacetensionrecordings

http://www.myspace.com/phaeleh


----------



## JoeTheStoner

diddymal said:


> I've come to the conclusion my cat loves dubstep. He never comes into my room to sleep normally, but whenever I play dubstep he comes and sleeps on my bed, if I stop playing it he leaves within 15 minutes or so. It's so weird. I was just blasting Akira Kiteshi's "pinball" before and he came running into my room. How cool is that.


lol

L-Wiz - Fruit Shop dubstep gone balearic, finally.


----------



## Acid Eiffel

JoeTheStoner said:


> lol
> 
> L-Wiz - Fruit Shop dubstep gone balearic, finally.



hotness %)


----------



## Ason Unique

I enjoy dubstep, particularlly how it is a fusion of similar genres I like like drum and bass, raggae, dub, ragga and all that shit.


----------



## phazeshifter

Hey guys, I'm a DJ from Jersey.  Back when I was spinning out at raves and shit I mostly spun hard acid trance.  I have grown out of the scene itself but still have a deep love of the music and still spin for my freidns and at smaller parties.  I have been into Dubstep for a while now.  I will be recording a Grime mix shortly but waiting for a few more racords to get officially released which are bangers.  I did make a very very chillout Dubstep mix.  Attached you will find the VIP copy.  

http://www.resequenced.net/phazeshifter/Phaze%20Shifter%20-%20Pleasure%20(VIP%20Release).mp3

My motto "Taking drugs, to make music, to listen to, while taking drugs"   This mix brought to you with Diesel


----------



## Kizzle

I'm a very big dubstep fan to be honest and however some of it might not be very dancey it is definitely danceable music and I love fucking raging dubstep!

www.barefiles.com -- good site for downloads
www.rinse.fm - great radio
www.sub.fm - also great radio


----------



## ResinTeeth

I've been into Drum and Bass, House and Electro for a while and recently started listening to Dubstep and I think I may have found my new favorite electronic genre. Been listening to a lot of Rusko, Stenchman, Bar 9 and Sukh Knight.


----------



## monstanoodle

Akira Kiteshi Mix - Live in Germany
SUCH!!! - A good mix! Phat fat phat from beginning to end ^_^
There's a short interview with him too.
Don't have a tracklist for the mix unfortunately but who cares, it's too good to give a shit


----------



## DJ 303

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AKsvPaWBvM

hench tune
shaolin bar 9

am an older dj myself - grew up on acid techno scene uk.
dubstep - especially rougher stuff is very dancefloor-friendly
in fact its digital violence at times at the events our label put on - the only time ive seen a digital mosh
 i guess you can liken it to d and b - but the point about bpm with dubstep is that all the basslines melodies etc are around 140 bpm (same as strandard trance/breaks/techno) EXCEPT that drum beat religiously stays at half tempo, despite build ups as per usual in all varieties of dance music.
at first i didnt get it, i found it irritating, l;ike it was going to drop and never did - eventually i realised thats the whole fucking point.
myself and other producers have been creating music that explores bass frequencies like no other dance music before - it has had our venues upgrading soundsytems as we systematically destroy those not built up to the job.
by the drum loop staying half tempo - it causes almost a frustratuion - a locked down tension and aggression - with a shift of focus on to the extremely addictive sound of a wobbly bass produced when you send the lfo to the cut off filter.
it can be raw as hell, and shake up an event - though admittedly thats when im booked or attending dubstep specific nights.
I myself do like a four on the floor kick or huge break - so i tend to move through nu school bass heavy breakbeat and on to techno/psychedelic etc bringing a lovely build to your whole set.

its all personal preference really - but make sure you give it a good go and see it in full action - as i said, i , like many others merely found it was a shift of focus and a genre that took acclimatising to.
it certainly is the newest/most convention breaking genre that is not merely a sub genre for a while - i had been wondering for years what avenues hadnmt been truly explored.
best thing to come out of the london scene recently.

crank it up!

DJ


----------



## Aureliano

A couple of my favorites:
Tryptomatik- Music to Kill Your Family to
http://www.beatplexity.com/music/dubstep/Tryptomatik-Music To Kill Your Family To.mp3

1. Selfsimilar - 1st Degree
2. Solace - Spokane
3. Broke-N - Loose Change
4. Conscious Pilot - Hash'n'Hydro
5. Lukki - Hoodsta
5. Kj Sawka - Subconnectors (Press & Selfsimilar Remix)
6. Press & Lukki - Flash Flood
7. Tryptomatik - Death Cell
8. Orien - Look At My Eyes
9. Selfsimilar - Rise
10. Trillbass - Fucking Heater
11. Selfsimilar - Slavery Inc.
12. Solace & Vacate - Body Flip
13. Coki - Spongebob
14. Lukki - West Man Dub
15. Tryptomatik - Steel Riddim Dub

also- 
Lukki- Overdrive

1. Subconnectors (Press & Selfsimilar RMX) - KJ Sawka (Shift. dub)
2. Ghost in the Darkness - RAkoon (dub)
3. Save Me From Myself - TrillBass (Junta Dub)
4. Rise - Selfsimilar (Shift. dub)
5. Tonka - Swytch & 12th planet (Noppa dub)
6. Jersey Shore Guidos - Claw (suicide dub)
7. System Shock - Press & Diasporah (Shift Digi 001)
8. Freedom RMX - Claw - (dub)
9. Thieves - Selfsimilar (Shift. dub)
10. Pause - Excision (Rottun Rec)
11. Gearbox - UltraBlack (Shift. dub)
12. Fucking Heater - TrillBass (Shift. dub)
13. Contamination Dub - Press & Lukki (Shift. dub)
14. Haters - TrillBass (dub)
15. Death March - Lukki & cB (Shift. Promo 001)
16. Glock Season - Lukki (Rottun Rec)
17. Warning - Excision (Rottun Rec)
18. Sellin' Bass (EMU RMX) - Lukki (dub)
19. Be It - Press & Selfsimilar (Rottun Rec)
20. West Man Dub - Lukki (Shift Digi 001)
21. Grind Your Teeth - Pawn feat. REete MC (dub)
22. West Coast Rocks (Caspa rmx) - Matty G (Argon)
23. Last Breath - Room Mate (Full Melt)
24. Round the World Girls (Tes La Rock rmx) - Uncle Sam (Argon)
25. Skull Fucking - UltraBlack (Shift. dub)

http://www.barefiles.com/download.php?id=2220


----------



## AuralAssassin

*Bob Marley Dubstep Bootlegs*

http://www.redeyerecords.co.uk/products/Unknown+Artist/Unknown_Artist_22016.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dyzJE7uY90

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMQw6jBPWcI

Sounds freakin awesome. Definitely gonna pick this up. What are your thoughts Dubstep heads?


----------



## better

*wub wub wub wub*

i've been a fan of that lojik bootleg since early this summer. chill stuff.

lately i've really been feeling rustie, eprom, joker, 12th planet, babylon system, noah d, DZ, rastatronics, i could go on... loving the video-game-like 8-bit sound, not digging the midrange chainsaw grossness...

check this blog (the never-ending playlist) for free downloads, good mixes, dubstep gossip etc: http://www.sickmuze.wordpress.com


----------



## soundsystem00

I definitely respect dubstep and am in no way dissin it.. But I'm kind of getting annoyed that all the good dnb producers are switching to dubstep. It all sounds the same to me.

Its just breaks slowed down with reggae sounds.


----------



## AuralAssassin

soundsystem00 said:


> I definitely respect dubstep and am in no way dissin it.. But I'm kind of getting annoyed that all the good dnb producers are switching to dubstep. It all sounds the same to me.
> 
> Its just breaks slowed down with reggae sounds.



I think it's just because the most popular shit all sounds the same. It's like a bandwagon for most. They want to momentarily exploit it until it becomes stale and then tasteless.... well we're getting there. You have to look for it, but right now is the best time for music ever IMO. We have the vast back catalogues of amazing music from the past and we have all the new stuff happening... never a better time to be a fan of music.


----------



## better

soundsystem00 said:


> Its just breaks slowed down with reggae sounds.



there are plenty of dubstep producers who don't implement "reggae sounds" into their tunes. 

like rusko, for example. biggest internationally recognizable name in dubstep right now and his recent stuff often doesn't even touch on anything near reggae... besides that ever present snare on the three. 

people are flocking toward dubstep because it's so versatile... it's so diverse. that's one of the reasons i got into the music - there are so many directions! 

mmm. actually, i'm rather fond of thugstep these days.


----------



## Bomboclat

thugstep?
Care to elaborate?

(i.e. post linkzzzz) :D


----------



## ollieideal

i went to see "rosko" some it like that, a london dub stepper on the thekla boat it was proper jumping and ravin lots of nice fun attitude, grimey beats, anthems,and more darker grimier silicone sounds , number  1 anthem though for ages is t.c's wheres my money caspa remix, aways gets the crowd going no matter how old this track is.


----------



## drachir

ollieideal said:


> i went to see "rosko" some it like that, a london dub stepper on the thekla boat it was proper jumping and ravin lots of nice fun attitude, grimey beats, anthems,and more darker grimier silicone sounds , number  1 anthem though for ages is t.c's wheres my money caspa remix, aways gets the crowd going no matter how old this track is.



Rusko or Roska? Assuming Rusko!


----------



## soundsystem00

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> thugstep?
> Care to elaborate?
> 
> (i.e. post linkzzzz) :D



Hmm. I would say rap with cool dubstep and electro breaks sounds in it. For a good example, go to Distorted Minds on myspace music and listen to the first song, it has a "thugstep" sound and even in the title.. lemme find the link..

http://www.myspace.com/dmindsuk

yup its the first song..

They called it "Gangsta Step"


----------



## diddymal

Lol @ "rosko"

I've just been on a soulseek frenzy, getting as much new dubstep as I can get my hands on. I found out about a new crew from belgium called Ganja White Night, they've only got a few tunes out, I don't even think they have offical releases but they have an awesome mellow sound.

Check out Blueberry and Peace By Fear, great stuff.


----------



## Unbreakable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYIJZi2XKo8


My first post....


----------



## blue_locus

dubstep +1

Somebody above talked about the versatility of dubstep, and I definitely agree. Some artists put a reggae spin on it, others (Rusko) throw it through the electro machine, I love all the variations I hear, as long as it has a few cups of wobble and a heaping tablespoon of whomp!


----------



## Missalynn

I find Rusko's stuff VERY annoying. Do not enjoy.


----------



## blue_locus

^ I recommend not listening to it then lol


----------



## anarchogen

the dub concept is great and all, but havent heard anyone besides boxcutter do any good with it.


----------



## DJ 303

vex'd - angel 

dubstep to rip holes in your speakers and turn hare krsna into a badboy

its disgusting and horrid - but just wait till the bassline drops

gnarly sick sick sick play it loud

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5jebTBYA6M


----------



## DJ 303

aaaaaaand rewind


----------



## monstanoodle

Free 2-part album by me:
Part Shadow
Part Sunlight


----------



## LuGoJ

I just listen to dubstep.fm most of the time, download most of the sets.


----------



## Danny Weed

Check out this tune i made last night:

50 Cent - Wanksta (D.A.N Dubstep Mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpGQWhCFVN4

http://rapidshare.com/files/29809434...bstep_Mix_.mp3


----------



## AuralAssassin

anarchogen said:


> the dub concept is great and all, but havent heard anyone besides boxcutter do any good with it.




You haven't looked very hard then.

Also, Boxcutter is IDM.


----------



## Jibba The Kutt

*Halloween Filth II: Dubstep mix - feat horror film samples*





++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Halloween Filth II:  
*http://soundcloud.com/jibba/halloween-filth-ii-jibba-unleashed*Jibba Unleashed*


*>>>>> Child's Play Intro
Rob Sparx - Friday 13th
>>>>> Psycho Theme
Kromestar - Devil
Skream - Memories of 3rd Base
Klic - Bolloween
Synkro - Angels
Tes La Rok - Dub Ting
Tunnidge - Higher Forces
Tech Itch - The Kill
>>>>> The Grudge phone call
Kryptic Minds - Chosen Few
Benga  - Buzzin'
Distance - Victim Support
Soldiers of Dub - Strike
>>>>> Jakes - Rock Tha Bells
Silkie - Techno 22
>>>>> A Nightmare on Elm Street too?
Skream - The Shinein
>>>>> Hellraiser don't touch it
Fused Forces - Dominant Species
Distance  - Night Vision (Skream's so nasty mix)
>>>>> Come to Daddy Hellraiser
Tyrant - Dread is Dread
>>>>> Candyman Theme
Mala - Changes
>>>>> Scream just hung up on me!*

Mixed live in one take on 2 technics, one CDJ, a mixer and a plate of brains.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


* Sendspace download link 320 kbps Soundcloud link Here

* This is the sequel to the 2008 Halloween Filth beast (that has been kindly downloaded 740 times and counting from its original sendspace link!)

* A twisted and sinister dubstep mix, blended with real horror samples from films such as Child's Play, Psycho, Hellraiser, Scream, The Grudge, Candyman and more! Whereas the original Halloween Filth was a bit of a happy accident, I've spent ages thinking and planning the structure of this mix and I've really tried to capture the essence of a horror film; with a haunting introduction, atmospheric build up to a glimmer of psudo-hope a few tunes in...then come the chainsaws! I hope you all enjoy it as much as the original. Turn off the lights, turn up the subs and rave to the grave!

* Artwork for a CD sleeve available to print (right click save as). Feedback always appreciated. DJ bookings, and tunes sent my way even more so! 

* Bookings dj_jibba@hotmail.com or via Facebook: James Steevenson
Find the stream for the original 2008 mix here: http://www.virb.com/jibba


----------



## Bomboclat

Usually i delete these as spam but this one sounds amazing.


edit: decided to merge


----------



## AuralAssassin

Artist: SET RECORDS
Title: SET004
Format: 12" Vinyl
Cat #: SET004
Release Date: ???

A1. Bhang
B1. Friends Should Never Be Alone

Proper underground dubplate vibes from white label imprint SET Records. Another stellar exercise in freestyle sample appropriation. Warning: these tunes are not for the faint of heart. Strap on your crash helmets and beware. These jams are bound to cause as much chaos on the floor as they did the online forums. It's no wonder these killer booties have been known to warm the feet of tastemakers such as Caspa. Essential purchase.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIxUGT9Mu9Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ0cdCvUUwY


----------



## Unbreakable

Good shit Jibba i like it alot, if yah ever come out to NYC area and are looking for some gigs hit me up


----------



## DJ Shiva

*DJ Shiva - The Space Between*

You dropped your dubstep in my techno!  Well, you dropped your techno in my dubstep!  Yeah, kinda like that.

Mixed live on two turntables, a mixer, and many energy drinks.

http://soundcloud.com/djshiva/dj-shiva-the-space-between

Tracklist:

1. Untold - Discipline [Hemlock] 
2. Monolake - Atlas [Imbalance Computer Music] 
3. Scuba - Bleach [Abucs] 
4. Monolake - Titan [Imbalance Computer Music] 
5. Alien Pimp/Ikkaku - Neutro [Dubkraft] 
6. Scuba - Volt [Abucs] 
7. LD - Shake It [Hyperdub] 
8. Anstam - Cree B [Anstam] 
9. Ramadanman - Revenue (Untold Remix) [2nd Drop] 
10. Martyn - Mega Drive Generation [Hyperdub] 
11. Mala - Level Nine [Hyperdub] 
12. Scuba - Klinik [Hotflush] 
13. 2562 - Embrace [3024] 
14. Alien Pimp/Ikkaku - Tierra [Dubkraft] 
15. Pearson Sound - PLSN [Hessle Audio] 
16. Jack Sparrow - Fullest feat. Biggins [Tectonic] 
17. Ike Release - Jenova [Infrasonics] 
18. XI - Trinary [forthcoming Surface Tension] 
19. Appleblim/Ramadanman - Justify [Apple Pips] 
20. Spherix - Purple [Dub] 
21. Phaeleh - Lounge [Surface Tension]


----------



## drachir

cubehead said:


> No prob. anything to spread the sound, plus the Argon guys are my homies, good to get them a bit of exposure. Stoked we got N-Type rolling through town this Sat. gonna be a blazin' show for sure!



Heh, I know this post is years old, but N-Type lives (or used to) live a few streets from me. Small world.


----------



## Jibba The Kutt

Unbreakable said:


> Good shit Jibba i like it alot, if yah ever come out to NYC area and are looking for some gigs hit me up



Nice wun, i'll bear that in mind. I'd love to play in the big apple! When I sort myself a holiday there, i'll tie it in with playing out 

Peas


----------



## anarchogen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahzfXwX2yms  boxcutter - grub


----------



## Moral Decay

I like dubstep. I just wish that all the DNB parties i go to didn't turn into dubstep parties halfway through.


----------



## Moral Decay

lovin this track, it's been rinsed a ton here in the US, but still a shit hot tune:
*TC - Where's my money (Caspa & Jack Beats Remix)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbsauhxNXJ0

Dubstep prodigy tracks ....fuck yea!
*The Prodigy - Breathe (NumberNin6 dubstep remix)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1i-MFhHB6k

also this track wins for the throwback to old prodigy
*Rusko - Jahova*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsQMpJ5lURQ


----------



## aratchic

I love this music!

I went to a halloween house party with my friend DJ Hypnotiq. He basically does a mash-up of everything from Caspa & Rusko to Pretty Lights to Ratatat. It was hands down the most incredible night of my life.

The space sounds of Bassnectar and Rusko are still pounding in my skull.

This stuff is perfect if you're "in the right mindset."


----------



## Xtc <3

Dubstep!!!


----------



## thujone

Moral Decay said:


> I like dubstep. I just wish that all the DNB parties i go to didn't turn into dubstep parties halfway through.



yeah that shit pisses me off too 

dubstep's cool tho, i fucking love NERO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV1bI7xLnf8


----------



## rm-rf

MAAAASIF DUBSTEP DOWNLOADZ, MON:

http://dubstepfriday.com/


----------



## Cepheus

Can anyone suggest me some stuff thats more at the technoey end of things, like 2562, martyn, appleblim, peverelist, trg etc. ?


----------



## Moral Decay

dubstep is not techno, you are not gonna find any dubstep that is more "technoey"


----------



## Cepheus

You not heard TRG or 2562 then? What about Martyn?

Its a fringe genre, sort of like garage or breakstep, but different.


----------



## Moral Decay

OK i just went and looked up TRG; sounds pretty cool, i've not heard dubstep with a 4/4 backing beat previously. I dig it.

I tried to look up Martyn but that name is way too common, turn back lots of mostly house music.


----------



## Cepheus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r5G7Uh8FSQ


----------



## DJ Shiva

Moral Decay said:


> dubstep is not techno, you are not gonna find any dubstep that is more "technoey"



WRONG.  There has been a steady convergence of dubstep and techno for years now, and it just keeps getting better.  Doesn't have to be a 4x4 beat to be technoey.  

On the technoish end of things:

scuba, 2562, jus wan, sigha, untold (weird & wonky and housey as well), anything on apple pips, a made up sound, moderat, kontext, some stuff off zomby's new album, f, ike release, ramadanman, appleblim, spherix, XI has been doing some more techno influenced stuff, some recent releases on hessle audio, check echodub for the deeper end, tkr, some of pinch and shackleton's stuff, asusu sounds like future garage from detroit...

There is a massive convergence of these sounds, and I for one, love it.

Also, may I point out a couple of my own mixes for those looking for this kinda sound:

http://soundcloud.com/djshiva/dj-shiva-the-space-between

http://soundcloud.com/djshiva/dj-shiva-singularity-sky-technoish-dubsteppy-mix-aug-08

http://www.subterror.com/djshiva/mp...s_Fingerprints_vol.31___Mixed_by_DJ_Shiva.zip

http://soundcloud.com/djshiva/dj-shiva-retrospection-dubsteppish-technoey-mix-jan-08


----------



## Moral Decay

DJ Shiva said:


> WRONG.  There has been a steady convergence of dubstep and techno for years now, and it just keeps getting better.  Doesn't have to be a 4x4 beat to be technoey.
> 
> On the technoish end of things:
> 
> scuba, 2562, jus wan, sigha, untold (weird & wonky and housey as well), anything on apple pips, a made up sound, moderat, kontext, some stuff off zomby's new album, f, ike release, ramadanman, appleblim, spherix, XI has been doing some more techno influenced stuff, some recent releases on hessle audio, check echodub for the deeper end, tkr, some of pinch and shackleton's stuff, asusu sounds like future garage from detroit...
> 
> There is a massive convergence of these sounds, and I for one, love it.
> 
> Also, may I point out a couple of my own mixes for those looking for this kinda sound:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/djshiva/dj-shiva-the-space-between
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/djshiva/dj-shiva-singularity-sky-technoish-dubsteppy-mix-aug-08
> 
> http://www.subterror.com/djshiva/mp...s_Fingerprints_vol.31___Mixed_by_DJ_Shiva.zip
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/djshiva/dj-shiva-retrospection-dubsteppish-technoey-mix-jan-08




cool story bro. the guy above you cleared it up, thanks.


----------



## DJ Shiva

Not a bro, k thx.

Plus, he asked for recommendations, hence the "story".


----------



## Cepheus

Hah, I'm a big fan of surface tension recs & your work man. I have a load of your mixes which all received frequent airtime :D .


----------



## socalthizzn

anything by datsik ull like his dub is sikk. dj high roller has some dope dubstep too. check out dj spinnin by dj high roller


----------



## Bomboclat

and if you like Datsik I recommend Broken Note


----------



## rincewindrocks

Here the scene seems to be split down the middle (or maybe not, hard to tell) but the point is that everyone seems to either love dubstep or hate it, which is really weird. Personally I fall on the loving it side, although I have a hard time getting into the really mellow stuff, prefer it when its mixed in with hard breaks or DnB. And for everyone who says you cant dance to dubstep, thats a total lie, ive seen some sick dancing, people litterally falling over on their tip toes, only to land right in time with the music, so cool


----------



## kayenta

The Antiserum - Top Shottas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cdSJu4MGSU

One incredible tune that almost no-one has heard.


----------



## DJ Shiva

Cepheus said:


> Hah, I'm a big fan of surface tension recs & your work man. I have a load of your mixes which all received frequent airtime :D .



why thankee!  :D


----------



## Moral Decay

Cepheus said:


> Can anyone suggest me some stuff thats more at the technoey end of things, like 2562, martyn, appleblim, peverelist, trg etc. ?



i think i have something liek what your talkin about. 

Deadbeat - Roots and wire


----------



## Tipper

I can't get enough dubstep, it's all I've really listened to for a little over a year now. Some of my favs are Matty G, Distance, Boxcutter, DZ...too many to list really. Recently went to my first show at the SureFire Monthly in San Fran, fuckin' awesome, didn't even have to pay to get in. Gonna have to go through this thread later...


----------



## better

kayenta said:


> The Antiserum - Top Shottas
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cdSJu4MGSU
> 
> One incredible tune that almost no-one has heard.



big up the bay area dubstep!

this is actually a tune i've heard a LOT. but i'm not your typical dubstep listener.


----------



## Moral Decay

so thanks to the person who turned me onto 2562. I just got his new album "Unbalanced" that shit is so off the fucking chain.

also i bought Martyn - great lengths. Another great fucking album, but i dont think i would call him dubstep. he's definitely down tempo though.


----------



## kultron

true that. 'narita' is probably the best song on there.


----------



## SuperPump250

The first time I heard dubstep was at a rave last weekend and that was the best music ever to roll to. When you hear it when you're not rolling it doesn't sound like music that would mix with MDMA well. It's great to dance to because it's not so fast but flows so well. You don't get all tired. I've been listening to dubstep all this week and love it. I'm normally into trance, house, and electro.


----------



## Bomboclat

well then im glad you found dub, its time we started converting people over from the dark side that is trance 


in dubstep related news: 

Ive been binging on Giant, Jakes, Trolley Snatcha, Mala, 16bit, and Excision as of late
His Shambhala 09 mix is incredible to say the least. (it makes me so sad I wasnt able to go )


----------



## better

can i please direct everyone's attention to EPROM?

12" split with ESKMO comin out early next year featuring EPROM's track entitled "HENDT" - also known as ribcracker. give it a listen on his myspace player http://www.myspace.com/eprommusic  this song is so fun to mix, too!

his mixtape. is. the. shiiiiit. cop it here all quick-like.

humanoid is getting a release sometime, too...
and sweatboxxx is a fabulous track as well.

a lot of people were talking about his set at shambhala this past year, speaking of excision's set. i really don't have anything bad to say about this guy... he's my favorite producer of the year and honestly... an even better dj. woah, yeah, i said it ha.


----------



## JoshE

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> well then im glad you found dub, its time we started converting people over from the dark side that is trance
> 
> 
> in dubstep related news:
> 
> Ive been binging on Giant, Jakes, Trolley Snatcha, Mala, 16bit, and Excision as of late
> His Shambhala 09 mix is incredible to say the least. (it makes me so sad I wasnt able to go )



+1 for Excision's Shambhala 09 mix  I was playing this in my car, had it cranked to the max and this old couple pulled up next to me and wound there windows up and blocked their ears lol...

Was a classic moment


----------



## better

*JAKES* just added to the already stellar lineup (*benny page, babylon system, an-ten-nae, thebuilder, blackheart*) for january's underground RAVE NU WORLD in SF/OAKLAND...

http://sanfrancisco.going.com/event-694336;RAVE_NU_WORLD_3_ROOM_UNDERGROUND_w_BENNY_PAGE

also.. this mix is ridiculously good for someone who's just delving into dubstep:
http://soundcloud.com/djtechnician/shorthand_emotion

*thebuilder* told me he had a lot of fun making recent tune featured on the above mix entitled "shpongled" - check it here. it's getting a lot of blog action today, and rightfully so. the tune is sick - right up there with hyph mngo, DONT EVEN THINK I'M KIDDING.


----------



## lilfoot

jakes rules, but in my opinion, the ultimate producer right now is LOST.  that is fucking heady music, totally warped rhythms and gnarly basslines...

saw mary anne hobbes about two weeks ago, too, and was pretty blown away:  she has some serious VIPs!!  unfortunately the dallas dubstep scene is pretty weak... mostly all this new leftfield-tinged bullshit, no bass weight and no tight grooves *coughmundosuckscough*


----------



## Savage_Henry

Ive really gone off Dubstep. Can't beat a bit of Boxcutter/Broken Note tho. Maybe Ive gone off it coz Ive stopped battering the K, who knows. One thing I am sure of is that the world needs less Dubstep DJ's and more Junglists.


----------



## Moral Decay

I would like to cast my vote for BURIAL-burial being one of the best dub albums of the decade. 'Spaceape' is a great track and so is 'Prayer'. Both are dark and take me right to the place i feel most comfortable when ever i listen to them. I love taking large quantities of opiates and slipping into a dark burial dreamland.


----------



## Rated E

^ You listened to Untrue (his second album)?

I prefer that.


----------



## Moral Decay

Rated E said:


> ^ You listened to Untrue (his second album)?
> 
> I prefer that.



I've only heard snipits of it and didn't really care for the style of vocals on most of the tracks.


----------



## better

Moral Decay said:


> I've only heard snipits of it and didn't really care for the style of vocals on most of the tracks.



i LOVE that style of vocals. but i'm an all around burial fan.

the first time i heard burial, i felt... uncomfortable. my (now ex) boyfriend told me sooner or later, i'll get it.

now, burial calms me down quicker than boards of canada. that says a lot.

also burial isn't dub... dub doesnt mean dubstep... i hate getting into debates over genre specifics, but this is something that's been a huge deal over at dubstepforum lately (and plastician will not.stop.tweeting.aboutit.) so thought i'd mention it.

anyone in the sf area hit up the nightmare before christmas event in oakland this past weekend?


----------



## Moral Decay

^^ i don't think it does mean dubstep. Dub in my opinion is classified by the use of reverb on the melodies and harmonies and delay on various elements of the rhythm. IMO the burial album i mentioned fits the description of DUB. Dubstep is more synthetic sounding and ravey. This doesn't have that sound from what is heard in the dubstep scene where i live.

I put that album in here because there is some other music mentioned in this thread that i also think is more closely resembling DUB than dubstep, so it seemed relevant


----------



## mikhole

<object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Falbyy6%2Funtitled-2"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Falbyy6%2Funtitled-2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object>  <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/albyy6/untitled-2">Rotten Mix</a>  by  <a href="http://soundcloud.com/albyy6">albyy6</a></span> 

this mix may cause u to become filthy


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Hey guys,

I recently started listening to 16bit, they make some crazy shit. I am really into it. Normally I am not that big into dubstep, but 16bit are making me want to check out more dubstep.

Any recommendation for dubstep artists that have a similar vibe to to 16it? 

I normally listen to drum & bass, trance, psytrance and a little bit of house.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Not much into dubstep, but just heard Bassnectar's remix of Where is my mind by the pixies... holy crap its awesome. 

I know practically nothing about dubstep, but if someone can recommend me tunes along the lines of that song, itd be much appreciated.

I keep listening to it over and over

Oh, and you can download the mp3 for free from bassnectar's website


----------



## Bomboclat

That was my Christmas Day song to binge on. Love that tune 
Bassnectar has his own sound really, so finding songs that sound like his are pretty tough. TBH, that song wasnt dubstep, so what you're looking for isnt really dubstep.

You might want to try Jantsen, BreakBeatBuddha, Beats Antique, and FreQ Nasty

They're more on the glitch/wobble/break beat side of things

I suggest digging deeper into Bassnectar's wide armada of sound. You'll find that his tracks are out of this world.



levictus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently started listening to 16bit, they make some crazy shit. I am really into it. Normally I am not that big into dubstep, but 16bit are making me want to check out more dubstep.
> 
> Any recommendation for dubstep artists that have a similar vibe to to 16it?
> 
> I normally listen to drum & bass, trance, psytrance and a little bit of house.



Check out Emalkay, Borgore, Giant, 12th Planet, and Datsik


----------



## Moral Decay

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> That was my Christmas Day song to binge on. Love that tune
> Bassnectar has his own sound really, so finding songs that sound like his are pretty tough. TBH, that song wasnt dubstep, so what you're looking for isnt really dubstep.
> 
> You might want to try Jantsen, BreakBeatBuddha, Beats Antique, and FreQ Nasty
> 
> They're more on the glitch/wobble/break beat side of things
> 
> I suggest digging deeper into Bassnectar's wide armada of sound. You'll find that his tracks are out of this world.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Emalkay, Borgore, Giant, 12th Planet, and Datsik



I see you suggesting breakbeatbuddah. Also "Tipper" has that same glitch/wobble/breakbeat sound. Checkout "tipper - wobble factor" and a darker one "tipper - surrounded"

Also "vibesquad" has the same sound and style as breakbeatbudda and tipper.

the most recent bassnectar album COzza Frenzy is dubstep through and through, but i prefer his earlier glitch-hop sound like on "Underground communication".


----------



## Bomboclat

ehhh, Cozza Frenzy isnt all dubstep. There is a major dub vibe and influence to it, but its not dubstep per say.

Bassnectar himself cant put a genre to his music; he calls is music "bass music", which is what it is. He doesnt have a set genre


----------



## Carpe_Noctum

NumberNin6 FTW!

excision & Datsik are doing GREAT tingz for themself as well. 

of course Bassnectar, wait til you here some of his new upcoming projects with all of these guys above. ;-)

also, Reso is dropping bombs left and right. If you have a minute, youtube: Ajapai - What Do You Hear?

Enjoy!

also... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lLqqR2pcws


----------



## eezeekial

Rated E said:


> ^ You listened to Untrue (his second album)?
> 
> I prefer that.



Love that album.


----------



## @lterEgo

better said:


> anyone in the sf area hit up the nightmare before christmas event in oakland this past weekend?



i played a nightmare before christmas ug event in sf (bayshore) recently. did everyone in the bay throw a nightmare before christmas party?


----------



## HB Pencil

I feel sorry for all you Dubstep heads that live across the pond, must be rarer for you to be seeing the more high profile artists on a regular.

Here in leeds and we have a night called Exodus at the West Indian Centre.. Run by rasta gangsters, proper reggae soundsystem (BIG bass) and the likes of DMZ, skream, loefah, hatcha, N-Type...

and its once every two weeks...I imagine things are waaaay better for those lucky ones to live in London.. Sometimes its good to be a brit


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

haven't been big on the dubstep, but went to a underground party on new years that was ALL dubstep... and grimey fucking nasty sick! I danced my ass off and wasn't on any stimulants at all. Fucking great night to say the LEAST!


----------



## blue_locus

dont feel too sorry for us americans that dig the dubstep. people have already thrown out many of the artists id mention, but suffice to say that the scene in the boulder/denver area is ABSOLUTELY SICK NASTY


----------



## fuckingmassive

HB Pencil said:


> I feel sorry for all you Dubstep heads that live across the pond, must be rarer for you to be seeing the more high profile artists on a regular.



we've artists as well m8! 

our own nights also! 

do appriciate the sympathy tho!


----------



## better

HB Pencil said:


> and its once every two weeks...I imagine things are waaaay better for those lucky ones to live in London.. Sometimes its good to be a brit



no need to feel sorry, yo. austin has a weekly event that brings huge names at least 50% of the time, as someone already mentioned the scene in denver is ridiculous and if you're in the bay you're constantly surrounded by insanely sick local talent... and events litter san francisco probably every other night at this point. proper systems all over the place, proper emcees, too, especially in the bay. we got our own stuff going on-- again, no need to feel sorry.

STATESIDE DUBSTEP HEADS, BIG YOURSELF UP.


----------



## fuckingmassive

> STATESIDE DUBSTEP HEADS, BIG YOURSELF UP.



4 shore... each and every day. big up youselv!!!


----------



## b0arder753

What do people look for when they're pickin' out snares in a track? 

np:
Black Magic (Joy Orbison's Recreation) - Jose James
Conqueror - J:Kenzo
Don't Sleep - Hyetal & Shortstuff
Solitaire - 501
Blackmagic (Untold Rmx) - Jose James
Black Monolith - Starkey


----------



## b0arder753

How does this thread get so little love?

Dubstep is blowin up!!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Dubstep is blowing up... super serial blowing up

check out the new nectar my fav so far

www.bassnectar.net

free download and stream the new IDJ mix


----------



## eezeekial

awww shite, he is coming to new orleans in may.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Well, i've never been much of a fan of dubstep (more of a breaks/electro house guy), but its growing on me.  And I guess I just bought my first vinyl of dubstep (fast eddie - yo yo get funky,  crissy criss remix, i purchased for the bassline/fidget deekline/healey remix on the other side)

And i like it .  

My main problem with dubstep was that i couldn't dance to it, because the beat was too slow, but I can dance to this one.

Nice track
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVwY0EUK0Io&feature=related

Also, I saw Noah D at burningman's bass camp, and it was freaking sweet (although it may have been the drugs and the giant tentacle blow up thingy they had, but still).  Anyone know where I can find that set?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I've been digging Excision & Datsik, and Benga lately.


----------



## JoshE

Bob Loblaw said:


> I've been digging Excision & Datsik, and Benga lately.



Same here man 

Check this out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNo_r3DbQ5Y


----------



## DiscoRekkah.

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Same here man
> 
> Check this out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNo_r3DbQ5Y




hey josh, did ya go to low fi and see excision, fuck. best set for me 2009, followed by emalkay and kito, and rusko in feb when he wasnt completely shitty, he still tore shit up with the wobbles.

been getting into the crazy circus record beats lately, like funtcase, doctor p and flux pavillion.

check this dirtynesss

Funtcase - takin the piss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjF0wX4uVkg


Doctor P - sweet shop(Trolley Snatcha VIP)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ufAUGTUELU

also cant wait for silkie on the 5th, and trolley snatcha and noah d in april.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Same here man
> 
> Check this out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNo_r3DbQ5Y



Nice nice .


I'm gonna guess you've heard this, but I'll advise it nonetheless

Excision & DatsiK - Swagga


EDIT: Literally 20 seconds after I posted that I heard it in the mix lol .


----------



## Evad

Pangaea - Memories

bit sick of wobble, liking my garagey soulful stuff atm


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Evad said:


> Pangaea - Memories


i love the vocal sample, sub focus used it also in the track "last jungle"

Emika - Drop The Other drop the other and price tag are my current obsessions. releases have a some good dub/tech/mnmlish remixes as well


----------



## JoshE

DiscoRekkah. said:


> hey josh, did ya go to low fi and see excision, fuck. best set for me 2009, followed by emalkay and kito, and rusko in feb when he wasnt completely shitty, he still tore shit up with the wobbles.
> 
> been getting into the crazy circus record beats lately, like funtcase, doctor p and flux pavillion.
> 
> check this dirtynesss
> 
> Funtcase - takin the piss
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjF0wX4uVkg
> 
> 
> Doctor P - sweet shop(Trolley Snatcha VIP)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ufAUGTUELU
> 
> also cant wait for silkie on the 5th, and trolley snatcha and noah d in april.



Hey bro, nah missed out on seeing Excision  Fucking devastated haha, btw thanks for the link's...fucking awesome shit


----------



## JoshE

Bob Loblaw said:


> Nice nice .
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess you've heard this, but I'll advise it nonetheless
> 
> Excision & DatsiK - Swagga
> 
> 
> EDIT: Literally 20 seconds after I posted that I heard it in the mix lol .



Thanks for the link Bob, never heard it before haha , fucking awesome though


----------



## TokeDaCryp

i cant get enough of some Rusko, or stuff like that. Im not the biggest fan of this genre, but the shits fukcing ill.


----------



## Bomboclat

Bob Loblaw said:


> I've been digging Excision & Datsik, and Benga lately.



Full of win

If you havent already, check out these tracks and artists

*Excision:*

Excision - Force (feat. Noiz)
Excision - Darkness (feat. Subvert)

*Datsik:*

Datsik-  Apples

*Benga:* 

Benga - Buzzin'


and if you really like Benga's slower, darker, but still edgy sound check out Mala, Loefah, and 6Blocc

Mala - Blue Notez

Loefah - Disko Rekah

Loefah - Mud Vip

6BLOCC - Jeep Music

all very heavy on the bass (especially the last two)

If you like the more hard sounding stuff (like excision, and most of datsik's stuff)

I suggest of course, DZ, and 16bit

16bit - Funhouse
16bit - Swin  Flu

Dz - Tighten Up


----------



## Bomboclat

Rusko & Caspa just came out with a new collaberation
it's a very nice relaxing dub track.

Caspa & Rusko - One Of The Same

Reminds me of Summer Madness by Kool & The Gang to tell you the truth.


----------



## stonerific

my fav dubstep song right now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUFbOh3Vzjo

and heres a sickk dance to it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Y58alWGb4


----------



## b0arder753

Evad said:


> Pangaea - Memories
> 
> bit sick of wobble, liking my garagey soulful stuff atm



QFT

Put on Pangaea EP while going to sleep last night and had the most tripped out dream/daydream weirdness going on. I can't stop listening to that EP (and to the new Four Tet which is fucking fantastic but off topic)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Evad said:


> Pangaea - Memories
> 
> bit sick of wobble, liking my garagey soulful stuff atm





Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Caspa & Rusko - One Of The Same



^Awesome tracks! Second one actually reminds of more of Ott or other psydub type music. It's good that I've found producers other than 16 Bit that I really like.

Check this one out guys:

16 Bit - Shallow


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

More Really good dubstep (Bob Marley covers, can't go wrong with them :D):

Part 1

Bob Marley & The Wailers - Is This Love (Lojik Remix) (!!!)
Bob Marley & The Wailers - African Herbsman (Trillbass Remix)

Part 2

Bob Marley & The Wailers - Exodus (Dubstep Remix)

Enjoy Boys & Girls!  Tell me what you think of the tracks! "Is This Love" is particularly good!


----------



## guerillabedlam

Dubstep is ok but the couple of times i've seen it live the other music playing that night completely blew it out of the water, it's just to laid back, seems like it should be played with trip hop or something like that.

 I saw it following a drum and bass set and the vibe of the club just completely died and then i was at a rave where it was before some psytrance and the party just became alive at a different level when the psytrance kicked in. Maybe i just haven't had really good dj's or something but some genres like psytrance i loved immeadiately.


----------



## Moral Decay

Basnectar Dubstep DJ Mix 2010 just hit my email inbox.

you can get it here:

http://www.bassnectar.net/2010/01/2010-idj-mixtape/

He put his pixies - where is my mind remix on this. good shit!

put in your email address to be emailed the download link for:


----------



## Pans-Advocate

http://pacificdubstep.com/tag/bob-marley-is-this-love-lojik-remix-forthcoming-set003/

This mix is probably the smoothest, most laid-back, and above all sexiest set of dubstep tracks I've ever heard one after the next.  If you like fucking while you listen to sub bass, this is your shit.


----------



## Rated E

So I'm really liking Joy Orbison and Hudson Mohawke.

Looking for more stuff that's similarly funky and soulful...


----------



## monstanoodle

Just been notified that my Forensic "Endless" remix has been included on Future: Dubstep: 03 Mixed By MRK1  ^_^
Well chuffed


----------



## b0arder753

Rated E said:


> So I'm really liking Joy Orbison and Hudson Mohawke.
> 
> Looking for more stuff that's similarly funky and soulful...



Check out the Elevator Music fabric comp and the Sub:Stance mix by Scuba.. what you're looking for is being called "future garage" amongst other things...

edit Joy Orbison just had his new EP get leaked too..


----------



## Bomboclat

Rated E said:


> So I'm really liking Joy Orbison and Hudson Mohawke.
> 
> Looking for more stuff that's similarly funky and soulful...



I didnt know Hudson Mowhawke was considered dubstep....
(Go listen to his song Fuse. It's not dubstep, but it's ohhhh so good).

Carry on :D


----------



## @lterEgo

the 16bit heads in here might appreciate this evil remix, it's pretty aggro stuff set for release this coming spring:

Noisia - Machine Gun (16bit Remix)



monstanoodle said:


> Just been notified that my Forensic "Endless" remix has been included on Future: Dubstep: 03 Mixed By MRK1



wow, that's awesome! i love MRK1.


----------



## Rated E

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I didnt know Hudson Mowhawke was considered dubstep....
> (Go listen to his song Fuse. It's not dubstep, but it's ohhhh so good).
> 
> Carry on :D



For my intents and purposes, I consider it dubstep.  
(Though not everyone does I guess, what would you label it?)

And yes, I fucking love FUSE. The remix of Satellite is awesome as well.



b0arder753 said:


> Check out the Elevator Music fabric comp and the Sub:Stance mix by Scuba.. what you're looking for is being called "future garage" amongst other things...
> 
> edit Joy Orbison just had his new EP get leaked too..



Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out next chance I get.

Is that the BRKLN CLLN / J.Doe one? Fiyah. 

(Oh and I'll start looking for future garage).


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@lterEgo said:


> the 16bit heads in here might appreciate this evil remix, it's pretty aggro stuff set for release this coming spring:
> 
> Noisia - Machine Gun (16bit Remix)



Sick!


----------



## Revenant

Skream
Cookie Monsta
Barbarix

epic :D


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I've heard dubstep in the past but never really paid much attention to it, I have no idea why though. Its got a good feel, a lot more mellow but its still interesting. Lately I've been listening to Benga and Burial (thank you Sega420 btw) and really like the edgy, dark, almost oozing sound. 

I recently heard the term "clubstep" though, what's that?





better said:


> *JAKES* just added to the already stellar lineup (*benny page, babylon system, an-ten-nae, thebuilder, blackheart*) for january's underground RAVE NU WORLD in SF/OAKLAND...
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.going.com/event-694336;RAVE_NU_WORLD_3_ROOM_UNDERGROUND_w_BENNY_PAGE
> 
> also.. this mix is ridiculously good for someone who's just delving into dubstep:
> http://soundcloud.com/djtechnician/shorthand_emotion
> 
> *thebuilder* told me he had a lot of fun making recent tune featured on the above mix entitled "shpongled" - check it here. it's getting a lot of blog action today, and rightfully so. the tune is sick - right up there with hyph mngo, DONT EVEN THINK I'M KIDDING.



God dammit, this is tonight. 
I would have love to gone but its a little late. 
More events in the Bay Area/Norcal would be appreciated.


----------



## Bomboclat

Mala
Mala
Mala
Mala

I cant preach this enough. Everyone I know who likes Burial (who I dont really consider Dubstep TBH), and everyone I know who likes Benga loves Mala. Give him a listen aep, _do it_.

Some other softer dark dub I love is Ramadanman, The Others, and Eskmo. (Although Eskmo isnt really "dubstep" per se).


As for "clubstep", "clownstep", "dance floor dub", (whatever you wanna call it), there are tons and tons of it coming out on the daily basically. Dubstep has hit the main, especially dance floor dub.

I myself like a bit darker dub, so a lot of my "dance floor dub" has a darker edge to it.

Artists like Datsik, Excision, Giant, Emalkay, etc.

And of course, bassnectar! (but he's not dubstep, he's "bass music" 8))


Man I can go on forever. haha

Aep I _know_ there is a large bay dubstep scene. I dont really know the specifics of it as ive never really looked into it, but I know for a fact you have one.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Yeah the Bay area/Norcal part of the US has the most active dubstep scene in America, I have been able to see incredible dubstep without fail every time I have found myself in the area even for brief periods of time... envious.


----------



## monstanoodle

@lterEgo said:


> the 16bit heads in here might appreciate this evil remix, it's pretty aggro stuff set for release this coming spring:
> 
> Noisia - Machine Gun (16bit Remix)
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's awesome! i love MRK1.



Cheers @lter  Yea MRK's a badman/top bloke  
And double-plus-cheers for that remix! I do like a bit of Nosia every now n again ^_^


----------



## Bomboclat

Rated E said:


> For my intents and purposes, I consider it dubstep.
> (Though not everyone does I guess, what would you label it?)
> 
> And yes, I fucking love FUSE. The remix of Satellite is awesome as well.



I have absolutely no idea what i'd label him. He's just one of those artists you cant really put a label on, which I love.


----------



## better

*upcoming bay area dubstep related events*



amanda_eats_pandas said:


> More events in the Bay Area/Norcal would be appreciated.



bassism with spit brothers/dubsworth and bakir, rob cannon: 2/4 san francisco loin/lower nob hillish

raindance's chinese new year with ooah, jazzsteppa, 16 bit: 2/5 san francisco, 1015 folsom/103 harriet

hellfire machina, ntrld, megalodon at psychedelic radio: 2/6 san francisco

ceeker and downlink, 360 degree sound at malware: 2/6 in san francisco, secure location

the preservation society dubstep/dnb/hip hop: 2/7 san francisco, haight

rastatronics, ntrld, john holliday at fix up: 2/10 san francisco tenderloin

redline/stateside valentines party with smash djs, babylon system, blackheart, ntrld: 2/12 san francisco soma/downtown

trillbass and mark instinct at compression: 2/19 san francisco soma/103 harriet

2562, john holliday, jus wan at surefire sound: 2/20 san francisco market/castroish at the triple crown

redline lazer ball with excision, matty g, blackheart: 3/6 san francisco soma/downtown

----


----------



## effingcustie

^^ thanks!


----------



## JoshE

@lterEgo said:


> the 16bit heads in here might appreciate this evil remix, it's pretty aggro stuff set for release this coming spring:
> 
> Noisia - Machine Gun (16bit Remix)
> 
> .



Fucking awesome song, and to add more awesomeness to it haha, im seeing 16bit in a few week's


----------



## jam uh weezy

my buddy made me a mix cd with a few dubstep songs and i'm really digging it :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Fucking awesome song, and to add more awesomeness to it haha, im seeing 16bit in a few week's



I really dig that track too :%)


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*Thizzer:* Dude thanks for all the recommendations, I can see how Burial wouldn't be considered dubstep. Excision of the ones you listed is one of my favorites and I think someone else posted Rusko in here which I promptly acquired a good deal of his work.

*Better:* Awesome! Thanks, I knew there was a huge dubstep scene here but I just didn't know where to get info on it.


----------



## Bomboclat

Since you like Rusko (and I mean, who doesnt?! cant wait to see him in april), go check out:

Caspa
Nero
Bar9
Reso
and of course, Skream.

I myself see Burial to be more on the 2-step side of things.


Dubstep: you cant not dance
(song in the video is Skream - Simple City)


----------



## Rated E

jam uh weezy said:


> my buddy made me a mix cd with a few dubstep songs and i'm really digging it :D



That's awesome. You should check these tracks out (guranteed loving of them):

Hudson Mohawke - FUSE (recently discussed in the thread, dunno if necessarily dubstep, but win anyway)

B.o.B. - Satellite (Hudson Mohawke Remix)

Joker - Digidesign

Joy Orbison - Hyph Mngo

Florence + The Machine - You've Got The Love (The xx Remix)


----------



## osi

I cant get enough of Nero, especially the song Night Thunder ( check it out on youtube ).


----------



## Bomboclat

I've really been feeling Darker dub as of late.

Artists like:

JuJu
Skream/Skream
Benga
Martyn
Mala
Loefah
Cluekid
The Others

Very heavy on the bass, but not something very overwhelming or cheesy. Simplistic, and yet very intricate.


----------



## smet

big track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmfIlI4M1Yg&feature=PlayList&p=FD2F343801E6DA66&index=6


----------



## Moral Decay

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I've really been feeling Darker dub as of late.
> 
> Artists like:
> 
> JuJu
> Skream/Skream
> Benga
> Martyn
> Mala
> Loefah
> Cluekid
> The Others
> 
> Very heavy on the bass, but not something very overwhelming or cheesy. Simplistic, and yet very intricate.



you should check out "Skull Disco"

skull disco is shackleton and appleblim

some of the best tracks:

blood on my hands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi5fVlVRous

tin foil sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNAf7Ziqhwo

Hamas Rule
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVPAmOU9D1s

Cheat I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqA4bsc6uno

Mystical Warrior
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk454hSy2zY


----------



## @lterEgo

Rated E said:


> So I'm really liking Joy Orbison and Hudson Mohawke.





Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I didnt know Hudson Mowhawke was considered dubstep...



funny, i don't really think of joy orbison as dubstep either... more like 2-step/uk garage. i've noticed a fair amount of 2-step sounding beats being classified as dubstep these days, i guess because that's the hot genre right now and people with those tastes are happy with either sound.


----------



## darkz

Can't stop playing these 2 songs, I love some good drops:

Bar 9 - Midnight:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_952jhb6A&feature=related

Rusko - Jahova (VIP):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiVTJYp9m3c

You really need some kind of subs for the 2nd song to enjoy it. The bass is just insane.


----------



## tvas22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxH3gPVfwY&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Skism - The Blank (16 Bit Remix)


----------



## b0arder753

More on the Joy Orbison/future garage/etc stuff, people should check out Duncan Powell's _Came Into View EP_. It's fuckin' solid.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

levictus said:


> Skism - The Blank (16 Bit Remix)



I like the eerie vibe the track creates in the beginning , and the vocal samples are on point.... crazy bass....!!! Nice one


----------



## b0arder753

Speaking of 16 bit, hopefully seeing him tonight in Dallas... anyone else?


----------



## thujone

anyone posted this?  NEEEEEEEROOOOOO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZaUH00vsPM


----------



## eezeekial

nero is the shit


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Never heard of nero, in class and my teacher will be pissed if I put on headphones, I will check it out later. Keep the recommendations coming people. Dubstep is the future of EDM.


----------



## b0arder753

Future Garage is the future of EDM...? Dubstep seems to be kinda on the out..


----------



## ResinTeeth

I don't see how dubstep is "kinda on the out..."


----------



## thujone

ChemicalSmile said:


> *Never heard of nero,* in class and my teacher will be pissed if I put on headphones, I will check it out later. Keep the recommendations coming people. Dubstep is the future of EDM.



um... WAT   nero is the most prolific shit in the universe!!!11  seriously.  you know roswell?  when the aliens realized they were a few decades early for nero they were like "shit, sorry, bbl"


----------



## SpiralOut

Just recently got into listening to Dubstep.  And it's amazing.

Nero (the drop on Act Like You Know is deeeeeeelicious!)
Skream
The Widdler (Froggy Style ftw!)
Rusko (Bionic Commando, amirite?)

Really been enjoying stuff from Mt.Eden.  Sierre Leone is just sick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2TOdvr8QY


----------



## Rated E

ResinTeeth said:


> I don't see how dubstep is "kinda on the out..."



Well it depends where you look.

Dubstep has had a lot of hype and been the word of the minute for a while here. Clubbing crowds and the public have been becoming aware of dubstep and it's grown in popularity. There are a couple of seemingly successful regular dubstep nights running in the city now (when they may not have existed just over a year go), DJs are dropping dubstep at electro house nights (electro house has had the dominative foothold on the scene here for at least 4 years or so). I think either as a result of this more widespread popularity or just due to the amount of time that's passed, internet heads and hipsters have been less interested in dubstep and have been instead hyping buzzwords like "tropical tech house", "uk funky" and "future garage". 

So dubstep is both "on the out" and "on the in".


----------



## Rated E

SpiralOut said:


> Really been enjoying stuff from Mt.Eden.  Sierre Leone is just sick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2TOdvr8QY



I like this.

I've got a handful of tracks from Mt Eden Dubstep. I noticed that there's female vocals on every track. Which is awesome. I think female vocals are great over dark sounding dubstep (thread here).


----------



## b0arder753

Rated E said:


> Well it depends where you look.
> 
> Dubstep has had a lot of hype and been the word of the minute for a while here. Clubbing crowds and the public have been becoming aware of dubstep and it's grown in popularity. There are a couple of seemingly successful regular dubstep nights running in the city now (when they may not have existed just over a year go), DJs are dropping dubstep at electro house nights (electro house has had the dominative foothold on the scene here for at least 4 years or so). I think either as a result of this more widespread popularity or just due to the amount of time that's passed, internet heads and hipsters have been less interested in dubstep and have been instead hyping buzzwords like "tropical tech house", "uk funky" and "future garage".
> 
> So dubstep is both "on the out" and "on the in".


Aka it's getting to be really popular and it's evolving and like always the general public is behind...

edit: not even "general public"... "general club goers"? "non music nerds"? Something like that...


----------



## thujone

spiralout said:


> really been enjoying stuff from mt.eden.  Sierre leone is just sick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2todvr8qy



ohhhh phat catastrophe!


----------



## Rated E

b0arder753 said:


> Aka it's getting to be really popular and it's evolving and like always the general public is behind...
> 
> edit: not even "general public"... "general club goers"? "non music nerds"? Something like that...



Yea exactly.

Which shows how fast moving and bizzare EDM can be. :D


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Never heard of nero, in class and my teacher will be pissed if I put on headphones, I will check it out later. Keep the recommendations coming people. Dubstep is the future of EDM.



Yeah I would also recommend checking out Nero on Youtube. Both their Drum & Bass and Dubstep step is of very high quality. I prefer their Drum & Bass stuff a little more, but their dubstep tracks are very good as well.

EDIT: yeah, I would say the general public (especially in the US) only know about the word "techno" and that's about it. And it's never going to get any better than that.


----------



## ResinTeeth

Right now though Cookie Monsta is definitely my favorite dubstep artist. I highly recommend getting both the Maryland Chocolate Chip Mix and the Where's My Cookie Mix. Dude does some real dirty dub


----------



## msjmar

For those who like it dirty:
A mix from Psynapse (Indianapolis, IN)
Dubology
contact info:
dr.devastation@gmail.com

http://soundcloud.com/psynapse/dubology-heavy-dub-mix

nasty thrashing ear-splitting dirty dubstep
tracklisting

Datsik--------retreat 
JFB-----------time collapse 
Strider--------quad damage 
Torqux-------relentless 
Torqux-------relentless (16 bit remix) 
Skism--------the blank (16 bit remix 
Trillbass------fingerbang 
Twist---------maniac (mellotheque remix) 
Twist---------maniac (torqux vip mix) 
Flux Pavillion--take that 
Datsik--------nuke 'em 
Danny ruckus---bomb scare 
Rumblejunkie--thoughts from the past 
Ultrablack-----the pain 
Audiowright---fuys 
Bare noize ----make some fuckin noise 
Rico tubbs-----gangsters (tes la rok remix) 
Bar 9---------shaolin style (rob sparx remix) 
Syanide-------Sickstep rewind 
Roommate-----power of the bass


----------



## b0arder753

Rated E said:


> Yea exactly.
> 
> Which shows how fast moving and bizzare EDM can be. :D



Yep.. it's hilarious.

how about Elevator Music?


----------



## Rated E

b0arder753 said:


> Yep.. it's hilarious.
> 
> how about Elevator Music?



I was playing Guido - Orchestral Lab / You Make Me Feel in my car the other night and my friend said it sounded like elevator music.


----------



## b0arder753

That's such a good single!

I just got my copy of Om UNit's _Light Grids EP_ and it's so fucking good. If he would have drug the tracks out 3x longer like some house tracks I'd be so happy. 

Speaking of House-ish dubstep-ish tracks, the new Cosmin TRG on Tempa is fuckin SICK.


----------



## effie

I'm not a huge fan of dubste but I do like the heavier end - excision, broken note, that sort of thing. Hits you like a wall of sound


----------



## Roose

I've recently fallen madly in love with Dubstep

Just discovered NumberNin6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoHn2vmxKks&feature=related


----------



## Moral Decay

Martyn performed in my city tonight. I was not able to attend though =(


----------



## mango salsa

I've been gettin into the dubstep as well these days.  My subwoofer is doing things I never thought it could.  Also loving the crazy ass "compliments" and talk of filth.  Wobble wobble womp womp!


----------



## b0arder753

wobble wobble womp womp

/shoot me

Thanks brostep!


----------



## Sociable

You guys need to check out Psychedelic Stereo by Mimosa, grab it on what/waffles or PM me and I'll upload it for you 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adoqhOffYms

Check this out. No one knows the name yet


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ3UJKxeFco
This 

and 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQxZKaVxfZw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N370PEXSCCU


----------



## hellkitten

Ahhhh 16bit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Waqn0jBG58


----------



## b0arder753

Sociable said:


> You guys need to check out Psychedelic Stereo by Mimosa, grab it on what/waffles or PM me and I'll upload it for you


Is it as good as _Flux For Life_? I already grabbed it just haven't listened yet..


----------



## coombesy

Drumstep!!!!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

hellkitten said:


> Ahhhh 16bit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Waqn0jBG58



Hell yeah!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

coombesy said:


> Drumstep!!!!



Not really familiar with this sub-genre. Post a link to a good example. %)


----------



## monstanoodle

Imagine 160-170bpm dubstep with more of a DnB influence. Some of it's fairly good actually  
Here's a link to a mix of some stuff by Bilsiac
I've been thinking about making stuff like this for a year or so now but have never gotten round to it...
I should give it a shot really as I really love making DnB when the feel for it's there ^_^


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

monstanoodle said:


> Imagine 160-170bpm dubstep with more of a DnB influence. Some of it's fairly good actually
> Here's a link to a mix of some stuff by Bilsiac
> I've been thinking about making stuff like this for a year or so now but have never gotten round to it...
> I should give it a shot really as I really love making DnB when the feel for it's there ^_^



Sounds kind a generic. Mild D&B with dubstep influences. I am not too sure if I would want to create a whole new genre for this. EDM is already too balkanized with genres an stuff.


----------



## soundsystem00

http://www.youtube.com/soundsystem00


----------



## coombesy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03zRA5ugopk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLIaAozW2-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmpOx9gwr0A

a few drumstep chooons im liking at the moment, this shit is gona be BIG im tellin ya!!


----------



## monstanoodle

levictus said:


> Sounds kind a generic. Mild D&B with dubstep influences. I am not too sure if I would want to create a whole new genre for this. EDM is already too balkanized with genres an stuff.



Yea I know what you mean. Sort of created just because somebody thought it _should_ be. But some of it is really nice  I guess you've just to look past that, past the shit tracks and find the stuff that gets you boogalooing


----------



## kayenta

An excellent tune I ran into recently, best enjoyed after a fat spliff or two:

Roommate - Sensimillia (Gimme Ganja mix)


----------



## better

roommate is the shit. bay area dubstep ftw.


----------



## darkz

kayenta said:


> An excellent tune I ran into recently, best enjoyed after a fat spliff or two:
> 
> Roommate - Sensimillia (Gimme Ganja mix)



thats a tight ass song


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MJ Cole - Sinceren (Nero Remix)

Check this shit out, it so sick!


----------



## Damien

Thought I would just leave this here. Usually not a fan of the live instrument/electronic fusion but this just looks and sounds insane!

Tek-One LIVE SHOW!


----------



## therastamonsays

*DUBSTEP blackboxSOUND - Naturan Demanto*





http://myspace.com/blackboxsoundsystem


----------



## JoshE

hellkitten said:


> Ahhhh 16bit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Waqn0jBG58




I saw 16Bit do this live  Was sssiiicccckkkk

Check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73z-slxv15s - Gotta watch the video too


----------



## b0arder753

I missed 16bit when he was here


----------



## hybridweb

Mimosa, Datsik, Excision, NumberNin6, Akira Kiteshi, stuff like that, damn! I love dubstep. I've also noticed that dancing to dubstep isn't about dancing to the beats, which can seem deceptively mellow on the surface; it's all about rockin it to the wobbles! How wobbly and whompy can your body be?

Oh, I'm also a huge fan of glitch hop, everyone should check it out! the Glitch Mob and all the members thereof are definitely my favorites in this arena (edIT, Kraddy, Boretta, and Ooah - one of them isn't a member of the mob anymore, don't remember who). They can get some of the whomp of dubstep into a more hip hop form.

And Bassnectar! For some omnitempo maximalism. Not really dubstep, but check it OUT!


----------



## phatass

dubstaep nights are ideal on ket... not so much on MDMA... or a bit of both


----------



## b0arder753

Yeah, I've found most music I listen to is excruciating on MDMA for some reason...

I tried putting on Four Tet's new album (not dubstep) and I couldn't handle it.. the tension built was making my brain go nuts. It's bad enough sober, but MDMA just made it feel like it was the most drawn out orgasm ever, which freaked me out.


----------



## HB Pencil

Alot of new dubstep is way to grimey for me...and with some of the producers like 16bit and excision have created a new sound and it first it was epic cos it was just in your face sickness.

but now everyones jumped on the bandwagon and it feels to me like a competition to see who can make the dirtiest tune.

Old school ftw i say

Digital Mistikz - Haunted its so old school but really excellent

Kode 9 - Samurai like these new tunes by the likes of excision and 16bit might be dirty but for deep and dark this one is king.

Stagga - Sick as Sin Just a jokes old tune...


----------



## Rated E

phatass said:


> dubstaep nights are ideal on ket... not so much on MDMA... or a bit of both



A bit of both works :D


----------



## b0arder753

HB Pencil said:


> Alot of new dubstep is way to grimey for me...and with some of the producers like 16bit and excision have created a new sound and it first it was epic cos it was just in your face sickness.
> 
> but now everyones jumped on the bandwagon and it feels to me like a competition to see who can make the dirtiest tune.
> 
> Old school ftw i say
> 
> Digital Mistikz - Haunted its so old school but really excellent
> 
> Kode 9 - Samurai like these new tunes by the likes of excision and 16bit might be dirty but for deep and dark this one is king.
> 
> Stagga - Sick as Sin Just a jokes old tune...


There's still plenty of good wobble and non-wobble coming out... the heavier end tends to be too samey though.

a few recent wobble tracks:
L-Wiz - Cape Fear
Chimpo - Synthetic
Aquadrop - Sex
Bar 9 - The Beginning


----------



## DubbyKid

lol i like the less main stream stuff a few of u mentioned excision, datsik.. here are some favourites


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5AgBc4ZJWA
Kyza - Go (Bar9 Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJYfOXe5zLc
Borgore- Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eOT3oerDfg
Datsik- 3 fist style ---- fucking sick man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMcyGLqm0N8
Downlink- Gamma Ray Burst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8g9ysLa3S4
Vaski- World on fire


----------



## Bomboclat

Hate to break it to you, but Datsik, Borgore, and those other artists arent that underground anymore. Still nice (and im going to be meeting Datsik soon actually as he's a friend of a friend), but not that underground anymore, sadly.


----------



## b0arder753

Hahaha seriously.. when was Rottun underground again?


----------



## DubbyKid

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Datsik, Borgore, and those other artists arent that underground anymore. Still nice (and im going to be meeting Datsik soon actually as he's a friend of a friend), but not that underground anymore, sadly.



ya i didnt rlly say the underground but i just dont like the stuff thats more popular like rusko and that bullcrap


----------



## b0arder753

Cool...

anyways, I'm considering doing a dubstep/wonky hip-hop style mix to submit for the EMD club night but I keep getting lazy on recording it.


----------



## Bomboclat

My cat thinks you should record it, and my cat is always right.


----------



## AuralAssassin

My 2 labels both have new releases out...

Set Records: http://www.chemical-records.co.uk/sc/search?Type=Music&SX=&ND=-1&Sort=NI&Lab=Set+Records

More Drum n Bass, grimey, gritty rave anthem bootleg type stuff...



Surface Tension: http://www.chemical-records.co.uk/sc/search?Type=Music&SX=&ND=-1&Sort=NI&Lab=Surface+Tension

More pure dubstep, dub, dub techno, wonky kinda stuff... legit releases. New EP out.


----------



## b0arder753

Oh nice, XI is legit...


----------



## kayenta

An absolute MUST hear:

L-OW - Lost Valley


----------



## b0arder753

One of the most original dubstep tracks I've heard in a while:

LH1 - Indian Supa Woman


----------



## tr3jo

*Dubstep with Massive Drop?*

Whatsup I am one of the many young people who have embraced the oncoming genre of Dubstep in the last year with splendid results. I like all Sub Genres within Dubstep but particularly like tracks with massive drops, Here are two dope examples
Saxon - Chase and Status
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt3vItRCSQk
This Way - Nero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oes2c3i0Ddw
If anyone knows any similar tracks with those massive drops that not only blow peoples minds but speakers, posting them would be greatly appreciated haha. Gracias


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Dub bass weight:
Jazzsteppa - America B
Jazzsteppa - Taylor Rain
Radikal Guru - Kingston Town
Radikal Guru - Dread Commandments
Radikal Guru - Dub Down Babylon
Matty G - War
Cotti and Cluekid - Sensi Dub

Filth:
Cotti and Clukid - Flashback
Bar 9 - Shaolin Style (Nero remix)
Bar 9 - Dancin with the Devil
Damian Marley - It Was Written (Chasing Shadows remix)
Chasing Shadows - Ill
Babylon System - Examination of Time
16 Bit - In the Death Car (vocal mix)
Manu Chao - Bongo Bong (Bassnectar remix)
Bassnectar - Here We Go
Freq Nasty vs. Bassnectar - Viva Tibet
Matty G - Strollin

This should keep you busy for a little while.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Isn't there already a dubstep thread? Edit: ^ ^ merged above post w/ dubstep discussion thread ^ ^ thanks

-CS


----------



## tr3jo

Pans-Advocate said:


> Dub bass weight:
> Jazzsteppa - America B
> Jazzsteppa - Taylor Rain
> Radikal Guru - Kingston Town
> Radikal Guru - Dread Commandments
> Radikal Guru - Dub Down Babylon
> Matty G - War
> Cotti and Cluekid - Sensi Dub
> 
> Filth:
> Cotti and Clukid - Flashback
> Bar 9 - Shaolin Style (Nero remix)
> Bar 9 - Dancin with the Devil
> Damian Marley - It Was Written (Chasing Shadows remix)
> Chasing Shadows - Ill
> Babylon System - Examination of Time
> 16 Bit - In the Death Car (vocal mix)
> Manu Chao - Bongo Bong (Bassnectar remix)
> Bassnectar - Here We Go
> Freq Nasty vs. Bassnectar - Viva Tibet
> Matty G - Strollin
> 
> This should keep you busy for a little while.



Sir Pan Advocate, Is your post directed to my Post about Dubstep with Massive Dubstep? or Just generally being chucked into the Dubstep thread?


----------



## b0arder753

Why is brostep so popular?


----------



## Droogs

HB Pencil said:


> Alot of new dubstep is way to grimey for me...and with some of the producers like 16bit and excision have created a new sound and it first it was epic cos it was just in your face sickness.
> 
> but now everyones jumped on the bandwagon and it feels to me like a competition to see who can make the dirtiest tune.
> 
> Old school ftw i say
> 
> Digital Mistikz - Haunted its so old school but really excellent
> 
> Kode 9 - Samurai like these new tunes by the likes of excision and 16bit might be dirty but for deep and dark this one is king.
> 
> Stagga - Sick as Sin Just a jokes old tune...



Depends on your definition on 'Grimey'. "Grimey' to me means that dark sinister feel that songs that have undertones of Grime music have, like the ones you posted above are proper Grimey to me since DMZ and Kode 9 were involved in the Grime scene prior. Just a phat bassy darkness that sums up Dubstep to me. 

I'd describe those robotic noisey releases as Jump-Up or just shite, stuff like Borgore/Datsik barely resembles Dubstep anymore


----------



## @lterEgo

b0arder753 said:


> More on the Joy Orbison/future garage/etc stuff, people should check out Duncan Powell's _Came Into View EP_. It's fuckin' solid.



i'm now in a better position to comment on this future garage business. it's really difficult to find on the usual digital download sites because it's all mixed in with dubstep, house, sometimes breaks, and sometimes uk funky. here are a few artists that i found who are producing good future garage tunes:

joy orbison
duncan powell
roska
sines 
desto
dom hz
metalboxproducts
martyn
dbridge
blackpocket
submerse
doyli
raffertie
dz
mite
distal
owl
lee curtiss

%)


----------



## Droogs

James Blake is another ^^^^ Absolutely killing it at the moment.


----------



## hellkitten

phatass said:


> dubstaep nights are ideal on ket... not so much on MDMA... or a bit of both



Mmm a cap and a vial are the perfect mix  for a dubstep party 

Also:

http://www.myspace.com/dayndubs
http://www.myspace.com/daladubz

These psychopaths are only 16/17 years old.


----------



## b0arder753

@lterEgo said:


> i'm now in a better position to comment on this future garage business. it's really difficult to find on the usual digital download sites because it's all mixed in with dubstep, house, sometimes breaks, and sometimes uk funky. here are a few artists that i found who are producing good future garage tunes:
> 
> joy orbison
> duncan powell
> roska
> sines
> desto
> dom hz
> metalboxproducts
> martyn
> dbridge
> blackpocket
> submerse
> doyli
> raffertie
> dz
> mite
> distal
> owl
> lee curtiss
> 
> %)


Good list, although some of those I wouldn't throw in tbh.

Fantastic Mr. Fox
Mosca
Deep Teknologi / T. Williams
Slackk
Bok Bok
Doc Daneeka
Donaeo
Sbtrkt
Brackles
Shortstuff
Geiom
Ramadanman
L-Vis 1990
xxxy
Om Unit
Untold
Hackman


----------



## Bomboclat

@lterEgo said:


> i'm now in a better position to comment on this future garage business. it's really difficult to find on the usual digital download sites because it's all mixed in with dubstep, house, sometimes breaks, and sometimes uk funky. here are a few artists that i found who are producing good future garage tunes:
> 
> joy orbison
> duncan powell
> roska
> sines
> desto
> dom hz
> metalboxproducts
> martyn
> dbridge
> blackpocket
> submerse
> doyli
> raffertie
> dz
> mite
> distal
> owl
> lee curtiss
> 
> %)



Roska is pure win, im so sad I missed him when he played here last week


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Had to post this:

Nero - Innocence

Insane tune! Insane video. Love the build ups and drops. And it even borrows minor elements from trance and such.


----------



## b0arder753

How come there's no love for the epic Kyle Williams Hyperdub release?

So fuckin good.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

b0arder753 said:


> How come there's no love for the epic Kyle Williams Hyperdub release?


do u mean kyle hall ?


----------



## b0arder753

Haha, yeah... I was listening to T. Williams' latest Deep Teknologi mix, my bad.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hehe. indeed the kyle hall hyperdub is ace. he has such a bright future ahead of him. 

*You're still only 18, why do you think you've managed to get so far at such a young age?*
The reason is I don't do drugs, I don't smoke weed or cigarettes, I don't drink coffee, I don't give my money away to bitches and I do what I want.

http://www.kmag.co.uk/editorial/news/kyle-hall-releases-ep-on-hyperdub


----------



## b0arder753

Not my style but hey, I'd have a lot more money if I didn't do drugs and didn't have a gf (*a lot[/i] more). I can respect that...*


----------



## Ramirez

I like dubstep, me and my roomate next year are going to have tapestries and trip balls while listening to dubstep.


----------



## b0arder753

badass bro

COLLEGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## latac

FREEVERSE - Krunch it!! short mix
http://soundcloud.com/krunchit/freeverse-krunch-it-mix


----------



## CbRoXiDe

This song is far to sinister and evil. I love it. 

Droid Sector - Black Dimensions


----------



## tekkeN

like some chilled dubstep like Mala and never thought I could like the wobble heavy shit but just heard this and thought it was pretty sick! sounds kind of braindancey :D

*Noisses* - Square Face - WL05 (Wicky Lindows)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I love this music - I like anything that isn't the "generic wobble " really.

LOVE the old style dub influenced shit (Kromestar, some Widdler, some Matty G, Radikal Guru, Cotti etc) for having a chill dance to with a spliff in hand, love the real deep more downtempo good-to-meditate-to stuff (Digital Mystikz, Burial, Loefah, Pinch, Shackleton); then you get all the newskool heavy nasty shit like Excision; Datsik,Chasing SHadows, Riskotheque, Koan Sound,  Borgore; Bar 9; midground (Emalkay, Bassnectar, Coki, Sukh Knight, Deaf Bass Twins; ); Benga, Ikonika, Akira Kiteshi, flux pavilion, Zeds Dead all coming with a electro sound

- I especially love the artists who mix it up and don't stay with one sound - 16bit, Bassnectar, High Rankin, Stenchman, Goth-Trad, Emalkay and even a lot of Skream's stuff - they keep it moving, evolving - much respect is dude even if they're "mainstream".

I just love how dubstep now incorporates dub, garage, hip hop, metal, electro, soul, even psychedelic kinda ish, the list goes oooooon.


----------



## b0arder753

Your "newskool heavy nasty shit" is all "generic wobble".


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Whatever...it's not generic at all..they came with a very fresh sound all of them - it's quite far removed from the original roots but generic it is not..look up the term generic, it seems you need some help.



Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Datsik, Borgore, and those other artists arent that underground anymore. Still nice (and im going to be meeting Datsik soon actually as he's a friend of a friend), but not that underground anymore, sadly.



Why does it matter whether an artist is underground?? The only thing that's bad is if an artist stops making tunes that are from natural expression, and starts making tunes are that go with the flock to make that extra bit o' paper.


----------



## b0arder753

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ Whatever...it's not generic at all..they came with a very fresh sound all of them - it's quite far removed from the original roots but generic it is not..look up the term generic, it seems you need some help.


hahahaha

Have you ever heard any of the other producers on Rottun? They all sound exactly like Datsik. All of that shit is so formulaic and extremely *generic*.

That's why it's called _bro_step. An that's why the bros love it.


----------



## Maui2k

I actually enjoy datsik, numbernin6 is absolutely disgusting though. 

The widdler is good for laid back heavy bassness.

I will actually be broadcasting a dubstep mix tonight 9pm est. but ill be smashed and most likely end up throwing up on the decks, good times. I posted the info in the webcast thread.


----------



## b0arder753

I enjoy Datsik too, in small amounts... but he isn't unique nor original.


----------



## Stoner Witch

So i'm trying to get into dubstep

so far I've only heard burial... which is TERRIBLE. Reccomend me some stuff that sounds nothing like him.  hard hitting if possible, no crappy female poppy vox over the top either...


----------



## b0arder753

Bass is one of the most important parts of dubstep, so most tracks hit hard... and pretty much no dubstep sounds like Burial.

So... you're not giving us much to work with.

You could start with a few comps.
5 Years of Hyperdub
The Roots of El-B
Ammunition And Blackdown Present: The Roots Of Dubstep 
the Dubstep All-Stars comps

Classic producers:
Skream
Coki
Benga
Loefah
mala
Kromestar
Appleblim
Geiom
Peverelist
Shackleton

Here are some big names (many of these classic producers too):
Joker (purple wow)
Datsik (brostep)
Om Unit (housey dubstep)
16bit (brostep)
Boxcutter (planet mu mutant dubstep)
Starkey (wonky hip-hop/dubstep)
Mimosa (wonky dubstep)
2562 (techno influenced dubstep)
Pangaea (techno influenced dubstep)
James Blake (")
Mount Kimbie (")
Vex'd (techno influenced dubstep, I guess?)
Ramadanman (house-y dubstep)
FaltyDL (all over the place "dubstep")
Headhunter/Jakes (techno/house dubstep hybrid)


the descriptions are really loose, but kinda give the general direction dubstep has gone in. It started off as an offshoot of UK Garage, then a lot of dnb producers joined in. Now you see a lot of brostep being made, and seemingly almost as a reaction, many producers going to more subtle, well-produced house (uk funky), techno, and UK garage influences (leading to the term "future garage"). From the beginning Grime has also had a large part in shaping the overall gutter sounds of a lot of dubstep.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

I wouldn't call 16 Bit "brostep."  For one thing, "Shallow" and "Twice" are sublime and not bro-y at all.


----------



## b0arder753

Alright, I could call him wobble... but 16 bit honestly does fit more with brostep than anything else. He's an interesting producer, but he does tend to be more on the heavy wobble side, appear on heavy wobble brostep mixes, get played by brostep DJs at brostep events.... brostep by proxy at least.

edit: also, like I said "the descriptions are really loose". Brostep is a joke style within a very loose style of electronic music. But if he enjoys brostep, he'll probably enjoy 16 bit... chances are if he enjoys 16 bit then he'll enjoy a lot of brostep. Just trying to help him a little with hearing some differences in this style.


----------



## infestedpasta

Anyone here heard of doctor p?


----------



## b0arder753

Only his track "Sweet Shop" from the Mix Mag comp... it's ok.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Nah dude I haven't heard anyone else on the Rottun label - I'm not heavily into it - I like to keep my music tastes eclectic, although Dubstep is what I dance to most these days...All I know is first time I heard Datsik I hadn't heard anything like it, other than Excision - in fact I heard them both together...



infestedpasta said:


> Anyone here heard of doctor p?



I heard "Sweet shop"- wasn't impressed... like "Badman Sound" a bit better...

Loving Cotti at the mo - "Dem Fi Know", and "Rise the temperature" which is a dutty skanking tune - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZp0bXApJqQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=AtcU2CzhcF4

I like heavy stuff for when I'm in need of some release or I got a lot of shit to do, but mostly I like the chilled skanking kinda dubstep, keeping it closer to the roots of dub music, good for waking up smoothly, for walking on a sunny day...it's all good


----------



## b0arder753

Big shit:

Eprom - Shoplifter (Crazy wonky shit. Every track is big. Slugabed rmx? Yes plz.)
Dam Mantle - Grey EP (lush; one of the most interesting releases this year; Glaswegians like pretty music)
Hackman - Bodies EP (acid-y, tropical future garage) 
Africa Hitek - Blen ("Blen" is bashment badassness from Mark Pritchard)
D-Bridge, Skream & Instra:Mental - Acacia Avenue (just look at that line-up, what needs to be said?)


----------



## pstyles89

*Detroit dubstep anyone?*

Hello everyone, im from detroit and have been part of the detroit dubstep scene for quite a while now. The circus events have been amazing, anyone else from the detroit area experienced these events? From what I understand d town has one of the better dubstep scenes, but for all you people from other cities how popular is womp in your area? i'm curious because its become quite huge now around here, but I know alot of places have yet to be exposed to it. Just looking for a little feedback! Good music, good times.


----------



## leigh12

cbf reading thread but downloaded   Rusko - bloc mix torrent yestday 

fukn kuta , highly reccomend


----------



## rincewindrocks

anyone know of any super psychedlice dubstep out there? Ive come across a few tracks, but not many


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Deep Medi Releases Volume 2 

tracklist:
*NSFW*: 



01 Kromestar - Marz Attak 05:44
02 Kromestar - Rainy Dayz 06:08
03 Quest - The Seafront 06:13
04 Quest - Deep Inside 05:50
05 Silkie - Hooby 05:49
06 Silkie - I Sed 05:07
07 Tunnidge - Deddeon 05:39
08 Tunnidge - Face Melt 06:04
09 Goth-Trad - Law 05:02
10 Goth-Trad - The Clown 05:47
11 Mala - Miracles 05:09
12 Mala - New Life (Baby Paris) 06:00


----------



## JoshE

i just found the most awesomeness dubstep video ever haha, check it out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIhYUi0g2Jk


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

What the hell is brostep? Is it like clownstep/Jump Up in the Drum & Bass world? Or is it dubstep that frat boys listen to? But since when do frat boys listen to dubstep? Maybe it's just our frat boys who are 5-6 years behind the curve, I'd imagine USC type frat boys might be more likely to know what brostep is.



Pans-Advocate said:


> I wouldn't call 16 Bit "brostep."  For one thing, "Shallow" and "Twice" are sublime and not bro-y at all.



Yeah, 16 bit should not be considered brostep. Shallow and Twice are indeed out of this world. Very few tracks can match Shallow IMO.


----------



## Damien

CbRoXiDe said:


> This song is far to sinister and evil. I love it.
> 
> Droid Sector - Black Dimensions



I love the videos that guy puts together.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

it is pretty sick yeah - wanna know what that film is...

Would have to add Reso is a bad bad man for mixing up styles.

Also thanks for that tracklist Joe - will look into those tracks 

Look up Sigil on myspace - he's my mate and he's into psychedelic dub, LOVE his tunes he's put up there.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I live in Ann Arbor and most of our college trash wouldn't even know something like dubstep exists. They play dubstep at Ashley's underground on Thursdays, but it's ultra underground, no one really knows it exist. People just happen to be there I guess. Got to love Michigan lack of public transport as well.


----------



## rincewindrocks

_-nvm-_


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> it is pretty sick yeah - wanna know what that film is...
> 
> Also thanks for that tracklist Joe - will look into those tracks



the film used for the droid sector video is "jacob's ladder"

those deep medi releases are on all on the same compilation volume 2. preview at beatport


----------



## rincewindrocks

> Look up Sigil on myspace - he's my mate and he's into psychedelic dub, LOVE his tunes he's put up there.



found a sigil with a pretty psychedelic dubstep song on soundlcoud, however i couldnt find him on myspace...link?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

probably him...I'll link when I wake up...

I also use Beatport thanks - heard of all those Deep Medi crew just never knew that they were all on the same label as Goth Trad...loved him for a few years...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im gonna merge this with the dubstep thread...... I closed it originally..

edit: look above @ levictus post.... I merged it to this thread so things don't get clogged up.....


----------



## Moral Decay

JoeTheStoner said:


> the film used for the droid sector video is "jacob's ladder"
> 
> those deep medi releases are on all on the same compilation volume 2. preview at beatport



Jacobs ladder was a mind fuck of a film back when it first came out. I actually saw it whilst tripping. I just watched it again recently, while it is now old and the effects are outdated it is still an incredible concept and story. Watching it for the first time while tripping really put me in a weird place at the end. You have been warned. %)


----------



## h3h3

Shekel - Tarantino 

Worth a listen just for the brutality of it alone.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Moral Decay said:


> Watching it for the first time while tripping really put me in a weird place at the end. You have been warned. %)


lol, id imagine.


----------



## monstanoodle

Aaliyah - Rock the boat (Wrexile remix)

Here y'are  My remix of a nice Aaliyah tune inna Dubstep Stylee  hehe

Enjoy!


----------



## h3h3

this tune cannot come out any sooner... absolute BEAST!

*Spor - Pacifica*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Who likes Ruskos new release?


----------



## Rated E

Hold On?

I think I like it. The female vocals are pretty sweet on that track.


----------



## 33Hz

Rated E said:


> Hold On?
> 
> I think I like it. The female vocals are pretty sweet on that track.



Yeah, the vocals are quite nice, the tracks itself though is pretty amateur.


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W_lht71oKc

what song is the first drop? i know the sound is shit but just look at vaski go he loves it

it's vaski - terror dome

sounds much more intense on that system


----------



## mango salsa

levictus said:


> Had to post this:
> 
> Nero - Innocence
> 
> Insane tune! Insane video. Love the build ups and drops. And it even borrows minor elements from trance and such.




I really liked this one a lot.  I'm a big female vocal trance lover and this kinda fits my taste.  Are there any other dubstep songs out there that have female vocal melodies or are kinda like this one?


----------



## mango salsa

Nevermind.  I just found the dubstep with female vocals thread.


----------



## Howes

Clubroot is great stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuOLitbRozI


----------



## dropsonde

man this was the first real good dubstep set I heard. It was 730am, at a rave. I'm partied it but still high out of my mind and I wander away from the hrdstyle and trance and find some awesome wobbling. I melted into the floor

Vancouver needs a better dubstep scene. there was like 4 people in there, but it was 7am lol


----------



## 33Hz

Has anyone heard Scuba's new LP, Triangulation, yet? What a fucking album... Completely restored my faith in dubstep and filled me with a sense of excitement that I haven't had for the genre since 2006-2008.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

never heard of scuba in the first place...


----------



## osi

mango salsa said:


> I really liked this one a lot.  I'm a big female vocal trance lover and this kinda fits my taste.  Are there any other dubstep songs out there that have female vocal melodies or are kinda like this one?



check out more nero, they love to use female samples. 

nero - this way
nero - bad trip
nero - night thunder

they currently releasing both dnb and dubstep at the moment. Night thunder is my favorite song by them.


----------



## masterSHREDDER

anyone else here think dubstep just for people who dont know nuthin bout goodmusic?


----------



## crazynate:]

^anyone think you're a close-minded musician? Dubstep, and a good majority of electronic/psytrance/techno music, to me, is about the feeling it gives you.. actually, all music, regardless of how it's made, should be about how it makes you feel. just because there isn't a guy on guitar rippin' out harmonic minor scales and arpeggios you can't even keep up with, doesn't mean it's not good music. I mean, you can't just pick up a set of turntables and get a computer and learn how to create the shit these guys are creating in one day... it's more than that man and the passion that dj's, good dj's put into their music, is definitely felt when listening to it... unless you don't want to listen, which sounds like your case


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Mt eden!


----------



## TheAppleCore

Liquid Stranger's Steel Trap EP is fuckin' brill. Hard-hitting beats and nasty basslines join forces with pristine and subtle production. Coming across something this good is _really_ rare.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ly2j8hm0fE




masterSHREDDER said:


> anyone else here think dubstep just for people who dont know nuthin bout goodmusic?



LOL.


----------



## 33Hz

ChemicalSmiles said:


> never heard of scuba in the first place...



Ha, he's the owner of Hotflush Recordings. Pretty huge label in the dubstep world.

http://soundcloud.com/hotflush/tracks?page=1


----------



## monstanoodle

ChemicalSmiles said:


> never heard of scuba in the first place...



You've been missing out Chemmy 
His other album *Mutual Antipathy* is an extremely lovely album. He's got a very defined, chilled out, almost oldschool Psychedelic House vibed in ways ^_^


Oh, and:


> anyone else here think dubstep just for people who dont know nuthin bout goodmusic?



I know you're banned now, but no. I think you're being silly.
Not liking music is a personal preference - people have their own choices, likes and dislikes. And if you can't handle that being the way of the world then I suggest you find another form of artistic appreciation.


----------



## b0arder753

Triangulation is sooooooo good.

I preordered James Blakes' CMYK.... and I'm having speakers built for me. They should be in my house at about the same time. And my Hindu Kush should be done curing around then with The Church about ready to be chopped.

Shit's good...


----------



## hx_

Seein Caspa, Rodigan, Emalkay, Breakage, The Others, Trolley Snatcha, Subscape and D1 on Sunday :D


----------



## Xtc <3

ThizzMon$teR said:


> Mt eden!



+1

Epic music when your ketamised


----------



## dropsonde

duuude the Scuba lp is  SICK


----------



## monstanoodle

Wrexile - Karl could eat a knob at night
A track of mine featuring the wonderful Karl Pilkington talking about eating dried kangaroo knobs


----------



## DiscoRekkah.

ThizzMon$teR said:


> Mt eden!



Is SHIT!


over hyped, under produced wank


----------



## XbraineaterX

hx_ said:


> Seein Caspa, Rodigan, Emalkay, Breakage, The Others, Trolley Snatcha, Subscape and D1 on Sunday :D



^This is me being jealous


----------



## dropsonde

16bit & datsik are playing in july and august. theyre playing at a club with a funktion one system which is supposed to be one of the best (its pretty pricey).

excision at the same club

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwtWH68NsWo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDBlJoqKEMU


----------



## 1NRG

Xtc <3 said:


> Epic music when your ketamised



That pretty much sums up dupstep to me.
It used to be in room 1 when i went to listen to dnb.
It still doesn't sound like club music to me...

But haveto say Dj Distinction is the sickest dubstep dj above the midlands..

and Doctor p pretty much does dubstep proper.
That's what i dislike. It all seems to be focusing on one aspect of the music, all going to a point where it is a wobbly bassline competition


----------



## NeonShizzy

Everyone must check out Vaski!!! amaaaaazing super grimey dubstep


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W_lht71oKc

vaski

sad i didnt go to this show


----------



## JoeTheStoner

new ital tek album is amazingly good.


----------



## tekkeN

not going to lie and say it all crap because some of it is great but I am getting sick of it taking over half the parties in Leeds now.. even if the music starts nice and funky it always seems to descend into heavy dubstep half the time


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Hi guys, I was wondering if someone could recommend some "calm" dubstep. Preferably with a psychedelic or almost trip-hopish edge.

Some examples (didn't mean to make it only 16 bit, but yeah).
16 Bit - Shallow (*!!!!*)
Little Dragon - Twice (16 bit)
16 Bit - Skyline
16 Bit - Toxic (New Favorite!!)

Yeah female vocal samples are also really good, but this is more of a coincidence. I think the trip-hoppy vibe is a bigger deal. I am looking into Burial, but I am not sure if I like him or not. At times the psychedelia almost seems random. I don't know, he might grow on me.

Thanks!


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RExjkAd_n7I&playnext_from=TL&videos=7NzG6qf_QjA Subscape - Midnight 

anything by Sukh Knight


----------



## JahRed24x

Check out this shit; Its fuckin FILTHIER THEN A $5 WHORE..
Make sure you got headphones on or a good 5.1 surround with bass (but im sure you all know this!)

La Roux - Bulletproof (Dubstep Remix): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6exXpiHvwA

Kesha - TiK ToK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYysOiXqfm4


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JahRed24x said:


> Check out this shit; Its fuckin FILTHIER THEN A $5 WHORE..
> Make sure you got headphones on or a good 5.1 surround with bass (but im sure you all know this!)
> 
> La Roux - Bulletproof (Dubstep Remix): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6exXpiHvwA
> 
> Kesha - TiK ToK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYysOiXqfm4



Kesha - Tik Tok? Are you being serious? But I guess it make sense considering Rusko is doing Britneys new album and he's already worked with Rihana or whatever. Snoop Dog and bunch of other rappers are also on the bandwagon.

However, I do like the the first track, the vocals actually sound legit and fit well with dubstep bits. The Kesha shit on the other sounds .

/End Rant


----------



## JahRed24x

lol yeah i just thought it was funny how they remixed shitty songs and made them sound...well SOMEWHAT listenable.. but yeah I hate that Kesha bitch too, stoopid as shit


----------



## TWISTEDmind

hey i downloaded rusko bloc mix and its sick can someone recommend some similar dubstep alot of bass and drops but not repetitive and boring


----------



## Seventeen

Calypso - Datsik & Excision

Skism - The blank (16 bit remix)

and my personal favourite at the moment

Excision & Datsik - Boom (Skism remix)

one more, not entirely 'dub step' but still fsckin' epic.

Fine cut bodies - Bever blink (Ooah remix)

Sorry if these have been posted before, the thread is too long to read through + check, though I probably will end up reading it in its entirety another time

enjoy.


----------



## JimLovesOxies

Cookie Monsta - Flubberdub  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk2Rncljs8Y&feature=related

thats about as filthy as a taco bell restaraunts' restroom after 10 volcano tacos


----------



## longtimelurker

check out this mix by dowee

http://soundcloud.com/oscillatewildly/oscillate-wildly-podcast-1-dowee

underground dubstep ledgend


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Post the filthiest dubstep tracks you know, stuff that makes you feel like you're sat there in a pile of your own faeces it's that dirty.

My contribution - Dr Philth - Mrs Blackbird


----------



## ColtDan

^ thats awesome


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Caspa and Datsik have been on my playlist as of late!


----------



## stimutant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5Jd2viNhoc&feature=response_watch




contains some dubstep-tracks:

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-dub-maniac

own productions, digital edits, dj-mixing:
1.brainbug & sensational - all that she wants is dub (we blow the spot)(unreleased)
2.johannes heil - der löwe von judah (b1)(jh)
3.sensational - club selection(wordsound)
4.roots manuva - witness (one hope) (walworth road rockers dub) (big dada)
5.monsta feat. mr.key - space raiders (12"-mix)(subtrakt)
6.conroy smith - dangerous(redamn international / soul jazz)
7.johannes heil - der löwe von judah (c1)(jh)
8.mentol nomad - 3rd vision(monkey tool)
9.brainbug - interlude 1 / wipeout(unreleased)
10. lv feat. dandelion - cctv(hyperdub)
11. distance - sending chills (planet mu)
12. komonazmuk - end of the world (tempa)
13. shpongle - shpongle falls (twisted)
14. disrupt - sega beats (jajhtari)
15. scorn - ?? (stripped back hinge or snag ?)
16. the tape vs. rqm - hiphop is dead (kittyo)
17. johannes heil - der löwe von judah (d1) (jh)
18. brigadier jerry - lyrics of dub (lion roots)
19. nikey fungus - zig zag stitch (soul jazz)
20. distance - traffic (goth trad remix) (planet mu)
21. vibronics - fistful of dub (scoops)
22. johannes heil - der löwe von judah (d2) (jh)
23. zion train feat. dubdadda - boxes and amps (wadadda remix) (universal egg)
24. skream - 2d (tempa)
25. ghetto priest - show them (on-u sound)
26. althea & donna - uptown top ranking (frontline)
27. joni rewind feat. est`elle - uptown top rankin (eimsbush)
28. brainbug - sleepwalker (unreleased)


----------



## 1NRG

doctor p


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

for sure ^ ^ found doc p when looking at other dubstep utube videos...... for the djs... what dubstep tunes have you been mixing... got a really big gig coming up and I need like 5-10 GEMS


----------



## stimutant

these ones will ALWAYS rock the party:
skream - 2d
skream - tek-a-pill
krak in dub & charles tox - gluten
caspa - rubber chicken
joker & ginz - stash
digital mystikz - thief in da night



dubby mix from me:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-querbeatmix-2-4-2010


----------



## stimutant

oh i forgot the BOMB:
lee perry meets the on-u soundsystem feat. pempi - ironman


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nice bb ^^ maybe you should link your mix in the post your latest mix thread! ^ ^


----------



## stimutant

done!


----------



## stimutant

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-25-minute-madness-pt14

zomby - tarantula
cari lekebusch reconstructing lion dub - woman s-dub
digital mystikz - i wait
rhythm & sound feat. cornell campbell - king version
shonx - canton
martyn feat. the spaceape - is this insanity?
green vision - tai pan law
ju-ju space jazz - mermadium palladium (instrumental mix)
the tape feat. rqm - rainy summer
kool savas - haus & boot (instrumental)
asian dub foundation - pknb


----------



## CbRoXiDe

DZ will smash it up for you ChemicalSmiles , plusss it's pretty easy beats to mix, but sounds sweet.


DZ - Old Timers


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

brainbug said:


> done!



you are on *POINT* today!


----------



## stimutant

dubstep + dipt gives some deeeeeeeep wobbles!


----------



## malakaix

brainbug said:


> dubstep + dipt gives some deeeeeeeep wobbles!



Lmao, i can only imagine!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

For the dubstep DJs who have midi controller experience, is the akai apc 40 good for dubsteo? Im reallty close to buying one and shortly after some used tech1200s w/ serato or used cdjs w/ traktor..... thanks in advance

EDIT: supa SUPa SUPa important!


----------



## TheAppleCore

Is it me, or is this dubstep "filth" joke trend getting old? The first couple I saw were kind of amusing, but littering the YouTube comment sections of quality dubstep tracks with countless tasteless and revolting analogies to the music just shows a lack of creativity and class IMHO.


----------



## DiscoRekkah.

TheAppleCore said:


> Is it me, or is this dubstep "filth" joke trend getting old? The first couple I saw were kind of amusing, but littering the YouTube comment sections of quality dubstep tracks with countless tasteless and revolting analogies to the music just shows a lack of creativity and class IMHO.



this.

was thinking this exact thing the other day, shame to think people spend any amount of time to write such nonsense. nailing grannys and shit


----------



## stimutant

not really a dubstep-mix, but everyone i know whos into dubstep liked it so far...and its one of my own favorits, lots of variety:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ybovk2

1. the skatalites - addis ababa (1964)
2. anthony red rose - tempo (1985)
3. hara gobi - coconut walla (2001)
4. ini kamoze - stress (1989)
5. tenor saw - ring the alarm (1985)
6. main`s ignition - in hq (2000)
7. byron lee - hot reggea (1970)
8. salmonella dub - push on through (2002)
9. fat eyes - wake the town (2006)
10. naphtali - ammunition dub (1995)
11. zion train - live that i choose (2007)
12. deekline & wizard - back up (love for the music) (2009)
13. alter ego - rocker (plasticman remix) (2005)
14. krak in dub & charles tox - gluten (2009)
15. skream - if you know (2008)
16. count basie - boogie woogie (1937)
17. shabba ranks - mr. loverman (new world mix) (1992)
18. monsta feat. mr. key - space raiders (raiden remix) (2009)


have fun!
(feedback would be very much appreciated 8-] )


----------



## tr3jo

Man Holy Fucken Shit I just saw Nero live last night at the Shape Bar, Perth, Western Australia. It was the most incredible thing I have ever seen lol. Like He tore the fucken house down, playing all these remixes of like Doctor P, Chase and Status, Emalkay. Like hands down he is the best in the world at Dubstep live I reckon lol


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

tr3jo said:


> Man Holy Fucken Shit I just saw Nero live last night at the Shape Bar, Perth, Western Australia. It was the most incredible thing I have ever seen lol. Like He tore the fucken house down, playing all these remixes of like Doctor P, Chase and Status, Emalkay. Like hands down he is the best in the world at Dubstep live I reckon lol



It was only one dude? I think Nero is composed of two people, but I guess one works just as well. He only played dubstep, no Drum & Bass?


----------



## tr3jo

levictus said:


> It was only one dude? I think Nero is composed of two people, but I guess one works just as well. He only played dubstep, no Drum & Bass?



Yeah it was the brunnete guy that plays Dubstep, the other one is more drum and bass, but that had this fat guy (not the other guy in Nero) that played Drum and Bass after lol. Nero was so good though, like he played all these fucken incredible mixes of like Saxon by Chase and Status, When I look at You by Emalkay, And all his best tracks like Innocence, This Way, Electron, and so many others. Like everyone was going "OMFG This is INCREDIBLE!" Easily one of the best nights of my life


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay guys, help me out here. 
Previously I have heard NOTHING of the dubstep genre that interested me at all, it was all boring crap. I must have just been listening to the wrong stuff. 

But quite a few of my mates are seriously in to dubstep so I asked them for good recommendations, and so far I've got these artists who I absolutely _adore_:
**Mt Eden
*Excision
*Datsik*
*occasionally I like Nero's stuff too but not always

I've also been recommended:
**Flux Pavillion
*Cookie Monsta
*Rusko and Caspa* (of course)
**Doctor P*
and others.
I'm not really feelin them much though....

Any other recommendations which are similar to Excision and Datsik, you know, the kinda shit that sounds like Transformers having sex?  

And the lovely Mt Eden kinda stuff too, any other artists like that? 

I'm quickly ruining these artists by listening to the same 40ish songs that I like over and over and over. Help!


----------



## infestedpasta

Saw excision and 12th planet live at EDC it was AMAZING :D


----------



## ResinTeeth

Does anybody else think Skream is wayyyy overrated as a producer?


----------



## Thanatos

^ no. He's a bad ass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SELEuMs6Y-8


----------



## CallMeGod.

7 Keys - Curtains (Dubba Jonny Remix)

My favorite dubstep track ATM


----------



## Thanatos

Everyone should check out ital tek. I just recently got into his stuff and it's heavy heavy. 
Quest and silkie are the shit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdibB5GortU


----------



## osi

entheo said:


> Everyone should check out ital tek. I just recently got into his stuff and it's heavy heavy.
> Quest and silkie are the shit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdibB5GortU



Hell yeah, Silkie is the shit, as is Ital Tek.


----------



## n3ophy7e

entheo said:


> Everyone should check out ital tek. I just recently got into his stuff and it's heavy heavy.



Do you have any track recommendations for Ital Tek? I just checked out a few tracks and it was _far_ from "heavy"  
Perhaps I was listening to the wrong tracks...?


----------



## ti.ara

I  DUBSTEP! I'm in BC, and we have quite the dubstep scene here now. I love it!


----------



## stimutant

n3ophy7e said:


> Okay guys, help me out here.
> Previously I have heard NOTHING of the dubstep genre that interested me at all, it was all boring crap. I must have just been listening to the wrong stuff.
> 
> But quite a few of my mates are seriously in to dubstep so I asked them for good recommendations, and so far I've got these artists who I absolutely _adore_:
> **Mt Eden
> *Excision
> *Datsik*
> *occasionally I like Nero's stuff too but not always
> 
> I've also been recommended:
> **Flux Pavillion
> *Cookie Monsta
> *Rusko and Caspa* (of course)
> **Doctor P*
> and others.
> I'm not really feelin them much though....
> 
> Any other recommendations which are similar to Excision and Datsik, you know, the kinda shit that sounds like Transformers having sex?
> 
> And the lovely Mt Eden kinda stuff too, any other artists like that?
> 
> I'm quickly ruining these artists by listening to the same 40ish songs that I like over and over and over. Help!





distance - traffic (goth trad rmx.):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wVp6H-x-kY

dysphemic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI-575dgkcQ&feature=related

abassi all stars & minoo - december (digid remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6DKZGgYsbA

reso - otacon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmOeWUwkpxQ


----------



## n3ophy7e

brainbug said:


> reso - otacon
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmOeWUwkpxQ
> 
> dysphemic:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI-575dgkcQ&feature=related



Yes and _YES!!! _In that order 
Thanks for the links!!


----------



## stimutant

youre welcome.
check out the other tracks from dysphemc, too. theyre all great!


----------



## Thanatos

n3ophy7e said:


> Do you have any track recommendations for Ital Tek? I just checked out a few tracks and it was _far_ from "heavy"
> Perhaps I was listening to the wrong tracks...?



Blood line is a good one and pins is another great song.
I don't mean heavy by the aggressivness, I mean that a lot of his stuff has a heavy    and slightly dark atmosphere too it. It's more dark ambient/atmospheric dub


----------



## Thanatos

Distance is dank too!


----------



## zebigmonst3r

Excision's Radio 1 Mix for those who haven't heard it. Heavy as expected! :D

@n3ophy7e, I have a feeling you would like Diesel. Check this out. Very dark sounding.


----------



## Thanatos

Skream and silkie, this tune is pretty b.a. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClWnIMUaBsI


----------



## DJ 303

ResinTeeth said:


> Does anybody else think Skream is wayyyy overrated as a producer?



well he produces some FAT tunes. in fact i think it's what he does best.
I think his sound is a little samey however, and i know (having Dj'd with him) he only uses FL9 sending LFO to cut off filter, which is wicked but can be repetitive.

As a producer tho he's not overated.
his tracks are hench.
As a Dj however he certainly is. Benga kicks his arse.
he doesn't give a fuck about the crowd or the organisers or anyone else and is egocentric to the nth degree. a right young scally. classic example of a Ben sherman sporting chav who got famous too quick.


anyway on a more positive note - can I just take a moment to point out how sick this tune is on a big sound system?? i can't get enough of it recently
Datsik - Gizmo
click the link and turn it up. go on.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvCubK8nz1I


----------



## eezeekial

Been lurkin on this thread, here are some of my faves I havent seen mentioned

501 - Morning Sun

Daladubz - Disco

Numbernin6 - Mosh

Burial - Mt Eden Dubstep - Archangel (bootleg)

M'Black - Heartbreak (Bare Noize Remix)


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That Burial remix is one of my fave tracks atm  



zebigmonst3r said:


> Excision's Radio 1 Mix for those who haven't heard it. Heavy as expected! :D
> 
> @n3ophy7e, I have a feeling you would like Diesel. Check this out. Very dark sounding.



LOVE the Excision mix, thanks so much for the link  
And yes, I did like Diesel, good call!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

n3o love,  I think these would suffice for now   (I would agree about Doctor P - underwhelming)

*Reso* is a baaaaaadman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82nIzSYVkTo *Climbing the walls *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aux2NUbkEo *Technetium*

check out some of *MRK1*'s stuff people, and n3o here's another from the UK, Brighton in fact (blap blap!) -* Riskotheque* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfeNx0Jje28&feature=related *Platonia* not so havy, but futuristic and still nasty in my opinion...sexaaayy


TheAppleCore said:


> Is it me, or is this dubstep "filth" joke trend getting old? The first couple I saw were kind of amusing, but littering the YouTube comment sections of quality dubstep tracks with countless tasteless and revolting analogies to the music just shows a lack of creativity and class IMHO.




without a doubt - anyone I hear saying anything like this, I tell thm to shut the fuck up immediately...*ahem* I'm actually a nice guy, really hehe


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Mate, you are awesome. Thanks for the links!!
I_ LOVED_ Technetium

I also thought this was pretty fucking wicked:
Noisia - Machine Gun (16bit remix)



DJ 303 said:


> Datsik - Gizmo
> click the link and turn it up. go on.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvCubK8nz1I



YES! I love this track


----------



## zebigmonst3r

Here's this to give a taste of EDC to those who didn't get to attend. Fortunately I was able to attend both days. Watch the whole thing, but the best part is about 3 min in. I get chills every time 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uymAFKtx0c0&fmt=22


----------



## stimutant

most of these arent what i would define sa "real dubstep", but nonetheless they fit into dubstepmixes very well:


tanya stephens - its a pity (lulu rouge bootleg)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFYuNeysZTg&videos=O2SNzm-Vo-M


juno reactor - tokyo dub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoKQnDvAHoI&feature=related

rhythm & sound feat. cornell cambell - king in my empire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RskJZOoY34

deekline & wizard - back up (love for the music) (ac slater remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WlXtD8MILI

terrorist - cannabis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dl1sy4-aJg

dub terror feat. tena stelin - no more stress
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-8Iq2_I10Y


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

http://soundcloud.com/nit-grit

West coast psychedelic style, some of my favorite bass sounds in a while.


----------



## mango salsa

zebigmonst3r said:


> Here's this to give a taste of EDC to those who didn't get to attend. Fortunately I was able to attend both days. Watch the whole thing, but the best part is about 3 min in. I get chills every time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uymAFKtx0c0&fmt=22




I remember when he started playing that.  I stopped what I was doing and was like "WOAH...."  (-_-!)


----------



## zebigmonst3r

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVDU5GDKif4&fmt=18

Craziest dubstep song I have ever heard, hands down.


----------



## CallMeGod.

zebigmonst3r said:


> Here's this to give a taste of EDC to those who didn't get to attend. Fortunately I was able to attend both days. Watch the whole thing, but the best part is about 3 min in. I get chills every time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uymAFKtx0c0&fmt=22



SO FUCKING SICK.

Thank you for posting this vid man give me chills to re-live that.


----------



## XbraineaterX

zebigmonst3r said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVDU5GDKif4&fmt=18
> 
> Craziest dubstep song I have ever heard, hands down.



Thats a damn good remix! I love the original, Excision was soooo good at edc this year.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Excision & Liquid Stranger - One

I've been a bit obsessed by Excision's 2009 Shambala mix lately and apart from all the fucking classic ripsnorters (yeah, you heard me) on there e.g. Swagga, Boom, Calypso, Retreat, Gamma Ray Burst etc, this is one that stands out for me at the moment.
I dunno why though, I usually like my songs a bit more messy and dark, as you know. But I like this one


----------



## t.ska

n3ophy7e said:


> Excision & Liquid Stranger - One
> 
> I've been a bit obsessed by Excision's 2009 Shambala mix lately and apart from all the fucking classic ripsnorters (yeah, you heard me) on there e.g. Swagga, Boom, Calypso, Retreat, Gamma Ray Burst etc, this is one that stands out for me at the moment.
> I dunno why though, I usually like my songs a bit more messy and dark, as you know. But I like this one



i listen to that mix all the time, and think whale step should be a real genre.


----------



## Youngster5290

Borgore- Foes (16 Bit Remix)
Lights (Wired Dubstep Remix)


----------



## mango salsa

CallMeGod. said:


> SO FUCKING SICK.




Hahaha.  Those were the exact words I said when I heard it come on.  One of the comments I saw on youtube said "the entire ground was shaking siiick status...."  

man...... how I wished I could have instantly been transported to the floor level instead of on the bleachers.  I would have melted on the spot.  Definitely a sick ass song.  I've been listening to it a lot lately.


----------



## i roll balls

I love dubstep!!
Check out these tracks if you get a second
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX06THDf7vQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZkzcm7ubQg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCDUdxgD1QQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xblSanN_3Dw


----------



## osi

:smh: too much brostep among this thread.. but who am I to judge..

check these out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk454hSy2zY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EFA03rfQOI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZfKRvvDUhI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XkHzFIWqEc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-pLVMQxS54


----------



## n3ophy7e

t.ska said:


> i think whale step should be a real genre.



Hahahaha YES!!!!!! :D


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

n3ophy7e said:


> Hahahaha YES!!!!!! :D



We already have "brostep" !!!!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay, what the fuck is "brostep"...?

I really hate lame colloquialism subgenres.


----------



## monstanoodle

"Brostep" is basically just all the heavy stuff that comes from Dubstep. The reason for it's name is apparently due to it being "just the Bros" who turn up at the gigs lol 
That's rubbish though. as I've always seen plenty of lasses skanking their arses off at gigs


----------



## n3ophy7e

monstanoodle said:


> I've always seen plenty of lasses skanking their arses off at gigs



Like me!  
Well, that will be me if/when I start going to dubstep gigs.


----------



## MDMAhead

monstanoodle said:


> "*Bore*step" is basically just all the heavy stuff that comes from Dubstep.



Fixed that for ya


----------



## zebigmonst3r

Some more heavy stuff for you guys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWIvNbqFVvs


----------



## Fix8Sed8Hallucin8

Face it fellas, the dubstep that we fell in love with from a time when the "dub" had an actual bearing on the genre's sound are gone.  "Brostep" IS dubstep now, which has now facilitated the necessity of _dubstep_ bearing quotes (GAH!).  Just gonna have to say "bass music" now. *tear*
 I definitely enjoy QUALITY midrange assault tracks, though.  I may be a purist, but I have no problem admitting I shit my pants the first time I heard Excision (unlike most of my other beard-scratching, analog-only-or-die dubstep compadres who were right there BM'ing with me).  
Remember when the chainsaw effect was bangin?  
I'm definitely still reeling at the loss of my aurally-euphoric friend I never even had time to say goodbye to, AND whose name a whole new overwhelming wave of complete...MORONS are running around screaming like they've loved him forever after their recent discovery of his bastardized image.  But...
Fuck it.  Shit happens.  Go out and make a difference yourself in your local scene like I'm attempting to do (still been entirely futile at this point, but it's a blast XD).  
I'll end with a newer tune I just *love* by one of my favorites in the biz.  LIFE GOES ON BITCHES!
Death to Borgore. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VvXC16GbvE


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Check this out:

http://soundcloud.com/erwtenpeller/war-of-the-worlds

The War of World radio play mixed with some quality dubstep. None of the Rusko brostep stuff...


----------



## chitown rollin

fuckin love dubstep. not gonna lie i haven't been really into any EDM until about a year ago when i went to a bassnectar show in detroit (not dubstep). used to just listen to rap, even when i rolled. dubsteps been around, yea, but it seems to have just hit the scene in the states making a very big impact. you now see kids going to shows other than just generic dubstep artists like rusko. skream was in chicago the other night n had a huge turnout.


----------



## Hippy Flip

if you want filthy ass dubstep then its all about Datsik, funtcase, excision, bare noize, 6blocc, vaski, druley, borgore, cookie monsta, daladubz, downlink, level 67, banana bomber


----------



## rincewindrocks

Anyone know any good smooth Dub? (not sure if that would be the right term) Stuff similar to

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v90utlNYnBI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUbVutv5tjg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7IfV8G3qQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDaYMKqCjQk


----------



## monstanoodle

B. BRAVO - Computa Love 

Get
Yow
Fownk
Onnnnnn
%)%)%)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

osi said:


> :smh: too much brostep among this thread.. but who am I to judge..



Agreed...

You KNOW it's all about Oskillatah!!  *BOOOOOM* Original WOMP tune...



monstanoodle said:


> "Brostep" is basically just all the heavy stuff that comes from Dubstep.



Not really - it's all the generic sounding womp, 2-step, unoriginal stuff that you here at crap raves...dark and heavy is still good, of course only if it's got an original sound to it...WHoever said death to Borgore, fair enough, but at least he has an original sound!! His shit's got metal influences thrown in there, and he takes it to unexpected steps - I will come back to post one of his tunes coz I can't find it right now (the piratey sounding one with pig squeal noises lol)

Here's some wicked tunes for you all

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jskyKuVhng *Subscape - Badman*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLyzaZquxbA *Cluekid - Frogs on Acid*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJcmBnWYPEo *THe Bug ft. Warrior Queen - Almighty Father (Skream RMX)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_6vFwQy1jU *The Bug ft. Killa P & Flowdan - Skeng (Kode9 RMX* - much better than original IMO, darker and more fitting for the subject matter of guns)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFO0374z3IY *Kromestar - Here we come*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY0j10HUQ_o&feature=related *Cotti - Calm down* (EAAAASY SKANKIN'!!)

finally http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY0j10HUQ_o&feature=related *MRK1 ft. Virus Syndicate - Talk to Frank* - You can find this under MRK1 - Talk to Frank if ya don't like the rap over the top but think the beat is sick...Talk to Frank is an anti-drugs service, probably government-funded, in the UK, which spreads scaremongering halftruths about drugs, just like most "Drug education" programmes.

THat concludes my playlist for now...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay you guys are gonna spew but I'm loving the plurry spine-tingly girly stuff atm:
Ellie Goulding - Starry-Eyed (Jakwob remix)
Nero - Innocence
Mt Eden - Still Alive


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

To add to that list you should look up* Joanna Newson - Shallow(16 Bit RMX)*


----------



## n3ophy7e

Done.

I like! Nice one man


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_raq79sOs50

MORE LIKE THIS! this song has a certain swagg to it


----------



## Specktrail

Dubstep is getting pretty big in the Detroit area... Even herd a few dubstep tracks mixed with techno ... The olny one pulling it off good was CVS ... Not a fan of a dubstep mix .. But a dubstep track can sound good in a mix sometimes... But for the most part I'm not a fan of this music


----------



## Draigan

dunno if u guys said this already, but Zeds Dead are fukin relaly good dubstep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8C-ZTQJIkU (favorite dubstep song!)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Zeds Dead are wicked..not heard that one before - LA Love is my fave of theirs so far.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Specktrail said:


> Dubstep is getting pretty big in the Detroit area... Even herd a few dubstep tracks mixed with techno ... The olny one pulling it off good was CVS ... Not a fan of a dubstep mix .. But a dubstep track can sound good in a mix sometimes... But for the most part I'm not a fan of this music



I mix electro with dubstep sometimes... you would be surprised at how well it can turn out..... %)


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^not really, i know a few people that do this....one wobble to another


----------



## Part Time Junkie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAForh_3aNY


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

rincewindrocks said:


> ^^not really, i know a few people that do this....one wobble to another



I don't do half do electro and then half dubstep... im 90 % electro/10 % dubstep and throw it in just at the perfect time... I have had good luck with it and have mixes to prove it (well other bl'ers thought it was good)

But yeah I agree to disagree %)


----------



## rincewindrocks

so your're disagreeing that i wouldnt be surprised because ive heard other people also throw in an occasional dubstep song into an electro set......ok dude, whatever


----------



## dropsonde

went to my first dubstep show last night

datsik

unbeilievable..

also my first time doing ket at a club. wow. new favorite


----------



## Part Time Junkie

dropsonde said:


> went to my first dubstep show last night
> 
> datsik
> 
> unbeilievable..
> 
> also my first time doing ket at a club. wow. new favorite



Haha yeah DS and K mix well together! How bangin is Datsik :D


----------



## better

ummmm. i cannot take any of you guys seriously. (with the exception of a few...)

mt eden's a hack and a thief, you know that, right?
never heard of scuba? seriously?
every other post mentions datsik or excision?

TRUE big ups to the kids who understand what i'm talking about. everyone else... learn something. ha. 

(start here: ninja tune... hyperdub... muti music... subway. like i said, learn something.)


----------



## 0subsonic

Ah totally get you man ^^^
I absolutely hate Mt Eden
and Datsik is good but no where as good as let's say Kromestar, Coki, Joker, Jakes, Sukh Knight, etc.


----------



## 0subsonic

Fix8Sed8Hallucin8 said:


> Face it fellas, the dubstep that we fell in love with from a time when the "dub" had an actual bearing on the genre's sound are gone.  "Brostep" IS dubstep now, which has now facilitated the necessity of _dubstep_ bearing quotes (GAH!).  Just gonna have to say "bass music" now. *tear*
> I definitely enjoy QUALITY midrange assault tracks, though.  I may be a purist, but I have no problem admitting I shit my pants the first time I heard Excision (unlike most of my other beard-scratching, analog-only-or-die dubstep compadres who were right there BM'ing with me).
> Remember when the chainsaw effect was bangin?
> I'm definitely still reeling at the loss of my aurally-euphoric friend I never even had time to say goodbye to, AND whose name a whole new overwhelming wave of complete...MORONS are running around screaming like they've loved him forever after their recent discovery of his bastardized image.  But...
> Fuck it.  Shit happens.  Go out and make a difference yourself in your local scene like I'm attempting to do (still been entirely futile at this point, but it's a blast XD).
> I'll end with a newer tune I just *love* by one of my favorites in the biz.  LIFE GOES ON BITCHES!
> Death to Borgore.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VvXC16GbvE



Real Talk,
Meathead is a fucking banger!


----------



## zebigmonst3r

One of my new favorite songs!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCcaizeVwho


----------



## 0subsonic

zebigmonst3r said:


> One of my new favorite songs!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCcaizeVwho



Oh Bare Noize
That Harry track by them is gettin' biiiig!


----------



## Shakesisbaked

Dubstep is the shit.

www.soundcloud.com/shakesisbaked

Check out my shit, tell me what you think. 

Peace


----------



## effingcustie

better said:


> ummmm. i cannot take any of you guys seriously. (with the exception of a few...)
> 
> mt eden's a hack and a thief, you know that, right?
> never heard of scuba? seriously?
> every other post mentions datsik or excision?
> 
> TRUE big ups to the kids who understand what i'm talking about. everyone else... learn something. ha.
> 
> (start here: ninja tune... hyperdub... muti music... subway. like i said, learn something.)



8)  i'm so sick of this elitist attitude from dub-heads.  i've followed this thread for a while trying to find dubstep i like and it's really just off-putting to be talked down to like this because of what style i like.  i've tried listening to rusko and i've tried listening to the 5 years of hyperdub comp.  i like rusko more, and that is just what i like.  i guess i'm just too dumb to 'understand'

if people want to argue that certain dubstep artists are better than others thats cool, but lost the stuck up attitude


----------



## zebigmonst3r

This is great too! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUlsbF3KbI

Damn I can't stop listening to this song! So heavy.


----------



## marsmellow

Genres are something to categorize music. They are not meant to limit creativity.

Dubstep producers need to find some new sounds. A lot of dubstep records sound too similar. More creativity would be a good thing.


----------



## dropsonde

Part Time Junkie said:


> Haha yeah DS and K mix well together! How bangin is Datsik :D



fuckin banging


----------



## 33Hz

Some of my fave Dubstep/UKFunky/Future Garage tunes at the mo.

Delphic - Halcyon (Deadboy remix)

Deadboy - Heartbreaker

Mosca - Gold Bricks, I See You

Kyle Hall - You Know What I Feel


----------



## osi

marsmellow said:


> Genres are something to categorize music. They are not meant to limit creativity.
> 
> Dubstep producers need to find some new sounds. A lot of dubstep records sound too similar. More creativity would be a good thing.



Agreed, check these artists out if you want some innovation/cool styles

James Blake
Mount Kimbie
Kingdom
Quest
Burial
Martyn
Silkie
Joy Orbison
Ital Tek

There's a lot of producers pushing great sounding creative beats, they're just a bit harder to find. Gotta dig a bit deeper to get passed the mainstream, ya dig?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

marsmellow said:


> Dubstep producers need to find some new sounds. A lot of dubstep records sound too similar. More creativity would be a good thing.



It's the same with any genre of music.

Simply stuff becomes generic because someone hears a sound they like from someone else, and use their sound, but changing it only a little - like a rapper "biting" another's style - without thinking outside the box, or even considering fusion.

WHich is why if you're going to be a good progressive musician - your influences need to be pretty eclectic!

Here's a couple more tunes - 

*Silkie - concrete jungle * - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZfKRvvDUhI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00c1oOCtmb0 *Cotti - Redemption*
a couple of some seriously chilled ones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK8jI33MJUA *RSD - Jah Way*

*L-Wiz - Fruit shop* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uik8kRtgQcY

Something a bit strange and out of the ordinary - definitely enjoyable...not sure I would dance to this one though....maybe made for a lapdance or something...I have no idea...lol *Ramadanman - Grab somebody
* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99zDrAVWAw

AAAAAAND finishing with a nice, different, crisp BANGER:
*
Jazzsteppa - America B* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdXGvsyk1NQ
---- BAD ASS TUUUUUNE - definitely one of my new faves, love jazzsteppa.


----------



## thefoot

My favs right now are Subvert and Flux Pavilion


----------



## JoshE

La Roux - In For The Kill (Skream Remix) 

 Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

thefoot said:


> Flux Pavilion



oooh one of the people is annoying me the most in the scene at the mo...

Even though I like his music, it's getting further & further removed from dub-step - to the point where if I'm in the mood for dubstep, and someone puts this stuff on I stop dancing and have to switch moods...

What's wrong with me?!?! 

He's a good producer and I like his sound, it's a very distinctive sound.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

33Hz said:


> Some of my fave Dubstep/UKFunky/Future Garage tunes at the mo.
> 
> Delphic - Halcyon (Deadboy remix)



Cool track!

@marsmellow

I also can't stand Rusko style brostep. But check these tracks out, their quite the something:

16 bit - Shallow
Little Dragon - Twice (16 Bit Remix)
16 Bit - Toxic
16 bit - Skyline


----------



## longtimelurker

check some of these podcasts out, quality dubstep of different styles

http://soundcloud.com/oscillatewildly/oscillate-wildly-podcast-4-jayou

Podcast courtesy of one of Manchester's finest exports - Jayou (Mad Decent) 

Jayou - Zonley 
Kovu & Artek - And Then 
D Double E - Street Fighter Riddim 
Filth Collins - 1981 
Lorcan Mak – 4 The Love (Dark Sky Remix) 
Eleven Tigers - Stableface (Dark Sky Remix) 
Jackel Youth - Let Me Be 
Zomby - Spliff Dub (Rustie Remix) 
Zomby - Tears In The Rain 
T.E.E.D - Blood Pressure 
Laney - Hunger Dub 
Jayou - Unto Others 
Eddie K - Serial Killa ft. Beezy & Minus 
Matt-U - Caveman


----------



## JoshE

These two are dirty as fuck and the drops are insaannnnneeeeeeee.

*Chasing Shadows - Amirah* 

*Chasing Shadows - Ill*


----------



## shikidala

One of my favourite dubstep tracks at the moment *Rusko - Hold On (Sub Focus Remix) *


----------



## 0subsonic

shikidala said:


> One of my favourite dubstep tracks at the moment *Rusko - Hold On (Sub Focus Remix) *


Song reminds me of Sweet Shop tooo much lol.
Good tune though.


----------



## thefoot

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> oooh one of the people is annoying me the most in the scene at the mo...
> 
> Even though I like his music, it's getting further & further removed from dub-step - to the point where if I'm in the mood for dubstep, and someone puts this stuff on I stop dancing and have to switch moods...
> 
> What's wrong with me?!?!
> 
> He's a good producer and I like his sound, it's a very distinctive sound.


Yah I def know what you mean, but hes got some real gooders.


Saw Mark Instinct last night and he killed it! Think i broke my toe from dancing.


----------



## chrisgoat

Think you said it well. It's less restricted than other genres of electro music.  This has got to ge a good thing.  If music doesn't stretch and evolve it will go stale and die.  Dubstep has got my bands interest "Dark ProjeX". Let's hope there are more suprises to come.  Skreams new album has gone all ambient.   Less wobble but the root remains.  Long live the difference.  Remember this came from 2 step garage.


----------



## 33Hz

This tune is quite special. 

Eleven Tigers - Songs For You


----------



## JoshE

Excision just released his Shambhala 2010 Dubstep_Mix!!!!!!

It's fucking dope :D

Available to download from *here*


----------



## zebigmonst3r

^^ Beat me to it! 

Saw DatsiK & Excision back to back live from as close as you could stand to them on Saturday! Possibly the greatest live performance I have seen to date.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Excision just released his Shambhala 2010 Dubstep_Mix!!!!!!
> 
> It's fucking dope :D
> 
> Available to download from *here*



thanks so much, i needed a new dubstep mix to groove to, and I LOVE excision...

ps; do you have the bassnectar shambala set? It has some VERY good mixes, he drops beastie boys with one of his newer tracks, I saw it on utube, just straight epic.


----------



## TheTuneOfTurbo

I first started getting into electronic music from listening to good old breakbeats. LOVE the Florida breaks!!! So when breaks kind of went DeAd I was :-(... then I was introduced to Dubstep (DJ Nero, Skream...) and I found it was almost the new age breakbeats. So I definitely LOVE dubstep. There's some dubstep that's real iffy but the good stuff is AMAZINGLY GOOD. I definitely think dubstep is similar to breaks in the same sense of how good the remixes are. High Contrast has some great dub tunes as well.

Also everyone should check out this song: 
TC and JOKER - It Ain't got a name.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmZ1pJzJ7aQ


----------



## kultron

> Excision just released his Shambhala 2010 Dubstep_Mix!!!!!!
> 
> It's fucking dope
> 
> Available to download from here


This mix is terrible. I would rather listen to the sounds of weedwackers and washing machines. The very worst of canadian dubstep.



> TC and JOKER - It Ain't got a name.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmZ1pJzJ7aQ


Now this is truly a great tune.


shikidala said:


> One of my favourite dubstep tracks at the moment *Rusko - Hold On (Sub Focus Remix) *



A horrible remix of an amazing song. I still can't believe people like this dissonant off-key crap.


----------



## Cheechy

don't know if this is technically dubstep, but it definitely has some wobbly parts to it. amazing song

A+
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EbkSMPbj_I




kultron said:


> A horrible remix of an amazing song. I still can't believe people like this dissonant off-key crap.



that's a great remix. don't know whats up your butt, but you should probably fish it out.


----------



## .phobic.

I saw 12th planet this summer,  he was really sick!
Some people don't know how to react to dubstep here since most people are so used to house, but I had a blast. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Excision just released his Shambhala 2010 Dubstep_Mix!!!!!!
> 
> It's fucking dope :D
> 
> Available to download from *here*



Mate thank you SO MUCH!! I have completely raped the Shambhala 2009 mix because it was so gosh darn good, I couldn't stop listening to it. Can't wait to sit down and listen to the 2010 mix %)


----------



## TheTuneOfTurbo

Here's a few other Dubstep remixes that I LOVE because of how much they remind of some good old breakbeat remixes. (I've noticed most of the artists remix a lot of songs by the same artist. Like....La Roux, The Streets, 

Nero - The Middle 
(GREAT SONG, but I could do without the UK swag rap in the song...)
>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SvQ_qdVKTg

Nero - Blinded By The Lights
>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_3VeZnIPeM

Jack Beats - I'm Not Your Toy
>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlGuZbwls9k

Skream - In For The Kill
>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFW4LqsTPO0

Nero - Act Like You Know
>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjgFYQMWtqo

DJ Fresh - Hypercaine (Nero Dubstep Mix) 
>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-ImRNP12DI

Calvin Harris - Ready For The Weekend HIGH CONTRAST REMIX 
>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNsXHVeQv3g

(I've got more, but if you liked any of those songs then peep my playlist on youtube, I've got all of these plus some more SICK dubstep tunes)

>My Youtube Massive Dubstep Trax Playlist 
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8B669D85C2CA787A


----------



## JoshE

n3ophy7e said:


> Mate thank you SO MUCH!! I have completely raped the Shambhala 2009 mix because it was so gosh darn good, I couldn't stop listening to it. Can't wait to sit down and listen to the 2010 mix %)



No worries n3o


----------



## JoshE

ChemicalSmiles said:


> thanks so much, i needed a new dubstep mix to groove to, and I LOVE excision...
> 
> ps; do you have the bassnectar shambala set? It has some VERY good mixes, he drops beastie boys with one of his newer tracks, I saw it on utube, just straight epic.



Yo Chemical Smiles, Never really been a fan of Bassnectar but ill check it out anyway 

Have you listed to Excision's 2010 mix yet? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Xtc <3

That excision mix is epic, thanks so much for posting that. I too have raped the 09 mix practically to death. :D


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

THe 2009 mix was the shit - 2008 I like too, but STILL haven't listened to 2010 - for some reason the download link just reloads his facebook page.

I have no new stuff to share for once.


----------



## thujone

i'm normally not really into dubstep and this is not exactly dubstep which is probably why i like it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RVKLcaIAE8

pretty awesome vid too, really captures the vibe that a lot of these club/events vids really suck at doing


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That's really sweet, I like it  



GurnEr JoshE said:


> Have you listed to Excision's 2010 mix yet? If so, what do you think?



Listening to it right now, it's pretty fuckin' awesome ay. I'm up to about 20mins. At this stage I like 2009 better but that's purely because of the familiarity of it.


----------



## PoppyLlama

im gonna have to say Caspa, hes my personal favorite along with Rusko
and even though its not dubstep per say, hes my favorite electronic musical artist of all timeL
edIT


----------



## kultron

> i'm normally not really into dubstep and this is not exactly dubstep which is probably why i like it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RVKLcaIAE8
> 
> pretty awesome vid too, really captures the vibe that a lot of these club/events vids really suck at doing



Close, it's a straight up 2-step tune, so it's technically half dubstep.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Yo Chemical Smiles, Never really been a fan of Bassnectar but ill check it out anyway
> 
> Have you listed to Excision's 2010 mix yet? If so, what do you think?



I have listened to the 2010 and the shambala mix. Both are solid. I really like the shambala mix though, im dying to find the bassnectar shambala mix because I have seen clips on youtube and it looks like one of the better shows ever! Does anyone have a link for the 08' or 09' Excision because I don't have them and have been lazy to find it sort of.  itried but only briefly to find it.

Im bored I just shared like 15 electro mixes with friends and bl'ers


----------



## ikkyu

PoppyLlama said:


> im gonna have to say Caspa, hes my personal favorite along with Rusko
> and even though its not dubstep per say, hes my favorite electronic musical artist of all timeL
> edIT



Same here, I just discovered them both via FabricLive.37.  For a while I didn't feel like ever listening to dubstep but this release changed all that for me.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Mmm yeah as a starting point that live set is a good one. ^ That's where I started too. "AFRICA!" *womp womp womp womp wom-wom-wom womp womp womp wompppp*


----------



## Trichomey23

I love me some bassnectar.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

thujone said:


> i'm normally not really into dubstep and this is not exactly dubstep which is probably why i like it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RVKLcaIAE8
> 
> pretty awesome vid too, really captures the vibe that a lot of these club/events vids really suck at doing



Pretty cool track, even though I am normally not a big fan of the whole Rusko style generic dubstep...


----------



## campaigns

ChemicalSmiles said:


> IDoes anyone have a link for the 08' or 09' Excision because I don't have them and have been lazy to find it sort of.  itried but only briefly to find it.



2008:
http://barefiles.com/download.php?id=3295

2009:
http://excision.crabdance.com/Excision_-_Shambhala_2009_Dubstep_Mix.mp3


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

THANK YOU! is there any dubstep or electro sets you need I have a lot. Maybe 40=50 hours of dubstep mixes and 200-300 hours of electro mixes..... PM me anything you want I may have it, thanks A LOT again. Thats what this forum is about, sharing. In fact I will share a few dubstep mixes with you guys in here and I posted over 25 hours of mixes in the electro/fidget thread if anyone is interested in grabbing those mixes while they are still up. I think they will be good for another 30 days maybe 20 .....  i dunno but not forever.... and some of my own mixes are in there, and have had some good feedback...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - IDJ Mixtape (My personal favorite and I just remembered that I lost this file when I cleared my HD so im about to bump this now its been a while since I heard it and it was my summer jam mix ... shit no it was my spring/earrrly summer shit. then i lost it  I smoked a lot of DMT while listening to this album all by myself, it was some of the best hallucinogenic experiences i have ever had. The music is so perfect for that trip that it becomes like hippy crack and you want to smoke and listen to this mix over and over... start smoknig 45 second into the first song or so.... lol..... off topic sorry but its my forum I will do it once since I am contributing a lot right now.
Bassnectar - Smashers & Mashers another great mix my 2nd fav from lorin that he released for free.

Bassnectar - LEFTFIELD DOWNTEMPO HYPHOP My least favorite mix by nectar but still worth the download. I listen to it, but not NEAR as much as other material... like how he varies styles though as new listeners will discover and anyone who has gone to more than 2 shows....

Bassnectar - Radio 1 Mix - What you expect from a radio 1 mix, lots of wobbly bangers crammed in a fast amount of time. Good execution, however.

Excision - Radio 1 Mix - Impressive dubstep dubplates one after another.... enjoyed thoroughly...

Excision - Live @ Shambala Music Festival 2010 I saw the videos on you tube and was imrpessed but after hearing the whole set it really flipped my lid in a good way  Great download and repeat for sure on the mp3 player..... if anyone has the bassnectar shambala set or bassnectar electric zoo set I will trade you 1 of my arms and 1 set of pretty much anyone you want.


----------



## kultron

Do you have any good, non-brostep mixes? It seems your excision mix is the same as the bassnectar one... though I checked it out on youtube. I think you should research what the term 'dubplates' means as I'm 100% positive there were no dubplates used in the making of that mix... How can bassnectar even be considered dubstep? It sounds like a combination of hip-hop and drum and bass to me... and just because it has wobble doesn't make it dubstep...


> Pretty cool track, even though I am normally not a big fan of the whole Rusko style generic dubstep...


LOL Rusko is a straight boss compared to the clowns posted on this last page... how can this stuff even be called dubstep? 

Here is a straight badman mix: http://www.mixcloud.com/FACTMixArchive/fact-mix-108-guido/


----------



## osi

kultron said:


> Do you have any good, non-brostep mixes? It seems your excision mix is the same as the bassnectar one... though I checked it out on youtube. I think you should research what the term 'dubplates' means as I'm 100% positive there were no dubplates used in the making of that mix... How can bassnectar even be considered dubstep? It sounds like a combination of hip-hop and drum and bass to me... and just because it has wobble doesn't make it dubstep...
> 
> LOL Rusko is a straight boss compared to the clowns posted on this last page... how can this stuff even be called dubstep?
> 
> Here is a straight badman mix: http://www.mixcloud.com/FACTMixArchive/fact-mix-108-guido/



Guido is the fucking man, his album is the tits too.


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcWIP4-ZcNw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz04I9jEZDg

^ those two are sick. check them out.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

kultron said:


> Do you have any good, non-brostep mixes? It seems your excision mix is the same as the bassnectar one... though I checked it out on youtube. I think you should research what the term 'dubplates' means as I'm 100% positive there were no dubplates used in the making of that mix... How can bassnectar even be considered dubstep?
> 
> LOL Rusko is a straight boss compared to the clowns posted on this last page... how can this stuff even be called dubstep?
> 
> Here is a straight badman mix: http://www.mixcloud.com/FACTMixArchive/fact-mix-108-guido/



I left bassnectar mixes because he drops dubstep commonly in live sets and occasionally in released mixes, plus others wanted the links, just trying to be kind.

As far as rusko,  I enjoy most of his tracks, his live show is pretty cool.... calm down, im not on a bassnectar campaign, trying to get others on the ship. I'll check the mix you linked out of respect like you did when listening to the bassnectar mixes.

edit: ps; the definition of dubplate was used mainly for dnb+jungle but it has now expanded to all genres and means "any thing that will instantly get 99% of the crowd going, a well know track dropped at the right time that will make people go NUTS.


----------



## Part Time Junkie

^ ^ Actually dubplate means vinyl comes from Reggae  Sorry Chem wasn't trying to be a know-it-all haha but just read the book Last Night A DJ Saved My Life


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

It may have originated that but it changed meaning's over time imho..... but I believe you....


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Yeah I would agree with you it def has more than 1 meaning your one was spot on too - bass heavy music like dnb/jungle/garage/electro/fidget/dubstep/breakbeat and even some hip hop DJ's/MC's call the best tracks dubplates.

I also found some more info on the 'original' term I was on about...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubplate


----------



## teh1buck

@ Kultron

The Excision Shambhala 2010 remix is fucking dope, man. From what I've read just on this page, it seems like you're just against heavy bangers.


----------



## kultron

I'm against noise music made by amateurs masquerading as my favourite genre.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

love all the excision mixes, and anything with datsik combined rocks the house always....

i like the new borgore stuff... what you guys think?


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Yeah I Love Excision, Datsik, 16Bit etc. They make dirty bass sounds well so they sound SICK but I do know what kultron means there are too many Dubstep producers that don't put enough time into their bass sounds so they just sound like crap, horrible noises.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

agreed ^ ^  i can see that


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Haven't heard the new Borgore actually got any links?? 

Has anyone heard the Ravestep stuff (or what ever it's called haha) that's been going around? It's a mix between Oldskool Ravebreaks and Dubstep...

My House (Running Man Rmx) - Rob Malfunktion


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

gimme some time i'll post some links... or i can pm a you a folder i think... i think i have all on my HD


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Sweet! Cheers!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

i'll upload the folder if it lets me in the next hour... and edi the post w/ a link later


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Wicked thanks for that! Really interested to hear Borgore's new stuff!


----------



## DynoSpec

i hugged excision, and met datsik last night.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ No wayyyy!! Awesomeness %)


----------



## dropsonde

saw doctor p friday night what a gong show

so  much bass yoy could feel it in your arm hairs... but 500 ppl in a small club with like a 30ft dancelfoor is sardines


----------



## DynoSpec

modern math?

last night the party got shut down by the cops, right before excisions set :/  but freq nasty and downlink fucking killed it! i didnt watch datsiks set cause the basement was fucking BOILING. 

some fuckheads were selling bad pills, and 11 people were treated for ods. it was like a after-shambhala party, 200000 watts of bass, the floors were wobbling


----------



## DynoSpec

pics!

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=8796738&postcount=677


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

kultron said:


> How can bassnectar even be considered dubstep? It sounds like a combination of hip-hop and drum and bass to me... and just because it has wobble doesn't make it dubstep...Here is a straight badman mix: http://www.mixcloud.com/FACTMixArchive/fact-mix-108-guido/



He's a badass...some of his stuff is dubstep, most isn't...I think he's a fucking legend anyways.

That mix was sick, but you got a stick up your ass.


----------



## kultron

Hmmm apparently having discriminating taste is called having a stick up your ass these days... duly noted.



> pics!
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost....&postcount=677


It's pics like these that make me *not* proud to be a Canadian...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

kultron said:


> pics!
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost....&postcount=677
> 
> 
> It's pics like these that make me *not* proud to be a Canadian...



fail


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

kultron nah not really - I have a discriminating taste, and then there's YOU - who has a preaching I'm gonna try and force my music taste on you kinda feel to your posts...just like barging in and saying that stuff is uber crap, and that it isn't even dubstep, which some of it clearly is, and some is evolved too far from what WE would call dubstep but has elements of it, so can quite easily be mixed WITH dubstep.

OUT.


----------



## kultron

ITT: Internet tough guys tell me what's up about brostep


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

this is for serious discussion kultron, leave if you want to.... dont make b.s. comments provoking people


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Mate I don't listen to "brostep" much at all - most of it is generic sounding as fuck, too much WOB WOB fuck off wobble, some of what's classed as such is cool, but on the whole, fuck it's boring.

Here's a few tunes
*
Marchmellow - "SupaKat Dub"*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqVIVmjBXOA

*]Monsta - got the love *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj0PWbRgkkU

*King SOly - Tamil Dub * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVIosJmR6n8&feature=related

*Cotti ft 2Nice - Warrior Charge* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf_Ep5qQpBk&feature=related

That will do for now rudeboys and rudegyals!!! 

Oh shit nah nah - this one will finish it off, seeing this dude tomorrow night, waving a big fat spliff - "MURDERERRRRRRRRR!!!" * dubplate by RSD - Murderation * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8EmiHJ9NLc&feature=related


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ok .... i agree to disagree .......


----------



## t.ska

as for excision 2010 new mix, kinda boring till about 30min in, then it turns my head.


----------



## Unbreakable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN8MnRZcgJ4&feature=related
Ke$ha - Tik Tok (Daytona Dubstep Remix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYNx4LQS1E8&feature=related
Rusko kid cudi Day n Night ( Dubstep remix )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29tWcuMefac
Eminem ft. Dido - Stan [Kai Wobblers Dub Mix]


----------



## Feste

Darkstar - Aidy's Girl's A Computer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsPeZhyTV5c

It's more future garage (or whatever people call it) that the wooobwooobwoooble type dubstep, but I guess it goes here.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

unbreakable that Kesha track is ....omg...I have to bite my tongue.

The RUsko remix is fun 

ANd that other one, thanks for posting that...love that song, and the remix is interesting...will have to listen to that again in a different mood.


----------



## dropsonde

have some sub antix. local dude. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3nwcQh6tfA

http://soundcloud.com/sub-antix


----------



## Unbreakable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVuZWfWUb1c&feature=more_related
Nneka - Heartbeat (Chase & Status Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-rv_ZsfPSk&feature=fvw
Imogen Heap - 2-1 (Murdok Dubstep Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH2CIWvdgPA&feature=more_related
Timbaland feat. Katy Perry - If We Ever Meet Again (Mellow DubStep Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIp6lUAasfk&feature=more_related
Eminem - Not Afraid( DUBSTEP Remix Phonic )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAWwuAnVLOM
Eiffel 65 - Blue (J.Rabbit Remix) (Dubstep) Full Version

Some more dubstep  some dirty beats!


----------



## teh1buck

> Yeah I Love Excision, Datsik, 16Bit etc. They make dirty bass sounds well so they sound SICK but I do know what kultron means there are too many Dubstep producers that don't put enough time into their bass sounds so they just sound like crap, horrible noises.


This is true, but to say that Excision is an amateur who doesn't put much time into his music is laughable. Even if you don't appreciate the sub-genre Excision specializes in, you should be able to realize that his Shambhala 2010 mix is insanely well done. The transitions and flow are great.


----------



## hiaSi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olH_jUJISgA
ed solo - egyptian horns

http://vimeo.com/11825693
eoto

Talking bout that sukh knight, ed solo, eoto. EOTO is killing everything in the scene right now. A must see live.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

From da UK yeah?!?! ^


----------



## dropsonde

Unbreakable said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVuZWfWUb1c&feature=more_related
> Nneka - Heartbeat (Chase & Status Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-rv_ZsfPSk&feature=fvw
> Imogen Heap - 2-1 (Murdok Dubstep Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH2CIWvdgPA&feature=more_related
> Timbaland feat. Katy Perry - If We Ever Meet Again (Mellow DubStep Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIp6lUAasfk&feature=more_related
> Eminem - Not Afraid( DUBSTEP Remix Phonic )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAWwuAnVLOM
> Eiffel 65 - Blue (J.Rabbit Remix) (Dubstep) Full Version
> 
> Some more dubstep  some dirty beats!



i didnt enjoy any of those


----------



## runmercirun

DynoSpec said:


> modern math?
> 
> last night the party got shut down by the cops, right before excisions set :/  but freq nasty and downlink fucking killed it! i didnt watch datsiks set cause the basement was fucking BOILING.
> 
> some fuckheads were selling bad pills, and 11 people were treated for ods. it was like a after-shambhala party, 200000 watts of bass, the floors were wobbling



...........so jealous.
wish there were lineups like that around here.


----------



## hiaSi

Nah i'm not from the UK. All artists from UK though are killing it. The others - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXaCF6Y8TeM&feature=related   ..  just saw Caspa and The Others tonight and they fucking rocked it!!!!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

dropsonde said:


> i didnt enjoy any of those



hahaaha i haven't looked yet...scared to lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

dropsonde said:


> have some sub antix. local dude.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3nwcQh6tfA
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/sub-antix



Wicked!!


----------



## Unbreakable

hiaSi said:


> Nah i'm not from the UK. All artists from UK though are killing it. The others - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXaCF6Y8TeM&feature=related   ..  just saw Caspa and The Others tonight and they fucking rocked it!!!!





Caspa going to be spinning this weekend in NYC..... If anyone is interested in seeing him  & are over 21 .....All it will cost is $1.00....that is right one dollar no joke


----------



## campaigns

Unbreakable said:


> Caspa going to be spinning this weekend in NYC..... If anyone is interested in seeing him  & are over 21 .....All it will cost is $1.00....that is right one dollar no joke



Fuck yes I'm going.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Have fun, he was pretty good @ Ultra


----------



## mango salsa

NaturalPhesta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/UKFDubstep
> 
> Nuff said.




Damn...  That was pretty sick.  Thanks for that one.


----------



## runmercirun

http://soundcloud.com/buygore/inspe...got-my-channel-back-exclusive-buygore-com-mix

^^first song on this is heavy. inspector dubplate makes some solid mixes.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

runmercirun said:


> http://soundcloud.com/buygore/inspe...got-my-channel-back-exclusive-buygore-com-mix
> 
> ^^first song on this is heavy. inspector dubplate makes some solid mixes.



Enjoyed the Bill Hicks sample at the beginning, nice way to start off a fantastik track.


----------



## Feste

dropsonde said:


> i didnt enjoy any of those



What is it with all the terrible pop song remxies? Bleh.


----------



## avrolling

Feste said:


> What is it with all the terrible pop song remxies? Bleh.



True that, pop songs should not be remixed....


----------



## OC_Rollin

Only country songs...


----------



## avrolling

OC_Rollin said:


> Only country songs...



Haha damn brooks and dunn dubstep?


----------



## avrolling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoHn2vmxKks

Wowza


----------



## rakketakke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFskoRPxTYk

RAGE


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Feste said:


> What is it with all the terrible pop song remxies? Bleh.



yuhhh 

That inspector Dubplate minmix is BAAAADDDDASSSSSS


----------



## n3ophy7e

rakketakke said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFskoRPxTYk
> 
> RAGE



Oh my god this is fucking awesome!!! 1,000,000 bonus points to you


----------



## avrolling

^^^ Right? That track was fucking amazing haha


----------



## campaigns

Lovin the Inspector Dubplate mix, particularly this song from it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLZ3Oz3kzpw


----------



## avrolling

^ that was Henry Rollins right? 

That song kicks ass though


----------



## campaigns

^Henry Rollins, yessir.


----------



## avrolling

Haha I didn't know he hated on electronic music... What a DOUCHE lol


----------



## runmercirun

Does anybody else find it funny that his last name is rollins? lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kojqUVVpYQ
^ more inspectorr


----------



## avrolling

^^ Haha that is kinda funny


----------



## Feste

I love the fact a guy famous for being in a punk band is complaining about music which (he says) is easy to make.


----------



## avrolling

^ big time! I like punk and everything but even as a band they suck. he sucks haha gotta love it


----------



## rincewindrocks

http://soundcloud.com/omegadubstep/cocorosie-werewolf-omega-remix-mastered-free-320

amazingly soulful track


----------



## Tunnelfission

Dubstep... just makes me think of the word DIRTY when I hear it, then I make a really wolfish smile and dance HARD. Brings out the animal in me


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ yessssss


----------



## OPP

I'm sure its been mentioned already but some of the songs I'm liking at the moment are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-H_rliJKww
 Mindri- I'll be funk (The chorus is "I'll be good" but its titled different in youtube)
Quite light in the beginning, nice vocals good song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9KtXzWThBQ
Kosheen-Guilty remixed by Plastician   
Heavy bass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecMBOZ8YDew
Lung- Afterlife
Just amazing!!! Listen to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mwL6R-Z1e4&feature=related
Emalkay - When I look at you
I'm sure you all know this one but had to list it


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

* Ekaros - Bass train* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC4GlsdoHFk 

aaaaand *Skyence - hatred* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai-2s0-m4eU 

and a lil bit o thiiis *Suspect - Skank Out (shit quality unfortunately but SICK tune)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTIMg31b9po&feature=related
(oh yesssss)

- Thought I'd upload something a bit different from the material I usually post.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

best dubstep mix evar!

mix master mike - napalm rockets mix in HQ

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0ewv2wngk8ekh6l/Mix Master Mike - Napalm Rockets DUBSTEP mix.zip


----------



## dropsonde

buddy sent me his stuff on FB.

http://soundcloud.com/moifay/liftoff-full
http://soundcloud.com/moifay/holdtight

also new sub antix

http://soundcloud.com/sub-antix/oracle


----------



## campaigns

Trolley Snatcha released his new EP yesterday.  I'm lovin' this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoT4yG-fiSc


----------



## hx_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCOFel7Na68
InspectorDubplate Mix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSVAfA7WwjY
Gramatik - Liquified

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI4KV29rZ7M
Borgore - Money (Cop Dickie remix) - this one is filth!


----------



## smackncheese

These have no doubt already been posted, but I can't get enough of these tracks!! 

Cookie Monsta - Optimus Prime

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek (Roksonix Dubstep Mix)


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USOtuzqWcW8


----------



## avrolling

New fav song

Nero - Innocence 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMx8C7GnbXA


----------



## freehugs

avrolling said:


> New fav song
> 
> Nero - Innocence
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMx8C7GnbXA



Simply amazing.


----------



## avrolling

freehugs said:


> Simply amazing.



Omg man it's become my addiction! Haha truly amazing music tho that's for sure!!


----------



## freehugs

avrolling said:


> Omg man it's become my addiction! Haha truly amazing music tho that's for sure!!



You should check this out.  If you ever get the chance to see Rusko live DO IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YhQ7BetDdM


----------



## avrolling

Yeah Rusko is up next for who I see live! 

This song is fucking sick with it too haha


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Xp3m4IQYk

*Bob Marley - fussin' N fightin' (DZ RMX)*


----------



## Chi-Blast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtM0a9l7FI0

Not sure if it's been posted, but I love Cookie Monsta. 

Cookie Monsta- Ginger Pubes


----------



## avrolling

fuuuuuuuck 

Gemini - Blue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLwRLC2AB3M


----------



## dropsonde

basssss. that low note in there is mmmmmmmm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVxW15lKKWk


----------



## Unbreakable

_Crystal Castles - Empathy _
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v2rzf10pFQ

I have been bumping this lately


----------



## smackncheese

Chi-Blast said:


> Not sure if it's been posted, but I love Cookie Monsta.



You should.. because Cookie Monsta freaking owns. :D


----------



## avrolling

Cookie Monsta is a beaaaast!!!


----------



## paridiso

Glebstar Dubstep Mini Mix 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMkzW7ij1ZY&annotation_id=annotation_16420&feature=iv

dope mix


----------



## 7ca5p

Heard this last night, absolutley destroyed the dancefloor!

Static Function - End to End


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ that is RUDE.


----------



## JoshE

Might Like You Better (Vaski Remix)


----------



## Chi-Blast

Someone posted this in another thread and I wanted to share the love. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQnEiC401nY


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Introucing this badman...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-ZItJ5hdnU&feature=related

6 million ways to diiiie - can't believe how many reloads this gets when I spin this.
*
SukH Knight - Up In Smoke*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsmBposxz7A&feature=related

*Lick It*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw5N3-VK7A0&feature=related *Beneath YOur Blouse*

and one of my old school favourites 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHNmjwbqMw&feature=related
*
GANJA DUB*

- this guy is too good for smoking a blunt and bouncing with a girl to, mmm


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

how could I forget this one?!?! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqlbFaratdw

*Knightlife*


----------



## chitown rollin

my faves are the obvious rusko skream, flux pavilion, nero... but some other ones physical, requake, ninja step, blue foudation, skism, reika, arctic monkeys, excision. feel frree to add some or check it out .


----------



## RobbyG

Always pull up to the club banging this with the system 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_Uk9FPfWGI

really gets everyone crunk


----------



## atri

http://mikeylikesit.bandcamp.com/

yall listen to mikey likes it? this cat is amazing


----------



## Graceful Mess

Inspector Dubplate, Diesel, Genetix, Liquid Stranger


----------



## monstanoodle

Methodology Recording's "Lost" Compilation. Including tracks from Forensics, Be-1ne, Legend4ry and Wrexile.
_An exploration of the deeper side of dubstep/ 140ish bpm bass music._

01 : Gilles - Instinct/Memory
02 : Cogidubnus - Bisquitine
03 : king slaFF - Sincerely
04 : Wrexile - Way of the Symurai
05 : Kuoyah - Deep Blue
06 : Legend4ry - Dah-un
07 : China~ - Dre
08 : Be-1ne - Lurking in the undergrowth
09 : Wrexile - Long wait untill morning
10 : Grooki - Tortoise
11 : Forensics - Wood for the trees

Release date : 10/01/2011

Stockists : Amazon, iTunes, Napster etc.
Methodology Recordings ©


----------



## hiaSi

check out J.rabbit - iBadman  .... fucking sick


----------



## JoshE

High Rankin - Don't Carry On Like A Rude Boy When Daddy's Got A Yacht


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kv3BkWnhIc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY0EMtiMhYg

Two great dubstep songs


----------



## Chi-Blast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYneTd0O3oY

Datsik & Bassnectar - Yes

BassnectarLabs:
_The first in a series of collaborations between Amorphous Music & Rottun Records! This song features samples from Rebel MC & Topcat (white label) and a bunch of bass. TURN YOUR SPEAKERS UP! Look for more twisted tunes in the future with styles & ideas from Bassnectar, Datsik, Excision, Downlink & more! _

It's only about to get better.


----------



## paridiso

^Word.  I've been listening to that shit all day.


----------



## DropDeadDevin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYokqnWTzbA

Vaski - Murder

A song my friend just showed me. I think the only way to appreciate this song is to turn your bass all the way up and your speakers to their wobbling point. (As if you didn't already.)


----------



## BransonWtF

chi-blast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mynetd0o3oy
> 
> datsik & bassnectar - yes
> 
> bassnectarlabs:
> _the first in a series of collaborations between amorphous music & rottun records! This song features samples from rebel mc & topcat (white label) and a bunch of bass. Turn your speakers up! Look for more twisted tunes in the future with styles & ideas from bassnectar, datsik, excision, downlink & more! _
> 
> it's only about to get better.




yes!


----------



## BransonWtF

Imogen Heap + Dupstep = Amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0H57JeQYN4


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edEr-Zgsu9g

amazing drop. check this out


----------



## BransonWtF

ColtDan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edEr-Zgsu9g
> 
> amazing drop. check this out



Yea that song is great


----------



## glowstickfever420

fuckinnnnn luvvvvvvvvvv dubsteppp, im into trance 2, that wu-tang cd enter the dubstep was sick, espeically the song my pencil/my piano...........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLlIGUHDt8A

i honestly had like 3am drives with this song all the turnt up wit my buddys subs blasting full while super high n this songgggggggg was like all we playeddd it was SOO SWEEEEETTTTTTT


----------



## glowstickfever420

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edEr-Zgsu9g

propzzz to colt dan 4this 1


----------



## BransonWtF

glowstickfever420 said:


> fuckinnnnn luvvvvvvvvvv dubsteppp, im into trance 2, that wu-tang cd enter the dubstep was sick, espeically the song my pencil/my piano...........
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLlIGUHDt8A
> 
> i honestly had like 3am drives with this song all the turnt up wit my buddys subs blasting full while super high n this songgggggggg was like all we playeddd it was SOO SWEEEEETTTTTTT



Holy shit! That song is badass!


----------



## theotherwoman

this one is my favourite
Cragga - Please mr postman


----------



## ColtDan

glowstickfever420 said:


> fuckinnnnn luvvvvvvvvvv dubsteppp, im into trance 2, that wu-tang cd enter the dubstep was sick, espeically the song my pencil/my piano...........
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLlIGUHDt8A
> 
> i honestly had like 3am drives with this song all the turnt up wit my buddys subs blasting full while super high n this songgggggggg was like all we playeddd it was SOO SWEEEEETTTTTTT



fucking tune!


----------



## dan k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UexCBJF_n-4


----------



## BransonWtF

dan k said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UexCBJF_n-4



Wow thats pretty intense! Love it.


----------



## BransonWtF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLt7OKEZDDI

Ginuwine - Pony (Boson Dubstep Remix)


----------



## bogmancometh

Thanks for all the good links


----------



## n3ophy7e

Chi-Blast said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYneTd0O3oY
> 
> Datsik & Bassnectar - Yes



Niiice!!



			
				dan k said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UexCBJF_n-4


Yeeeah  I _LOVE_ 16 Bit. The heavier, the better %)


----------



## wombus erectus

download any of the bar 9 remixes if you love dub.


----------



## paridiso

dan k said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UexCBJF_n-4



Holy jesus that's nuts.


----------



## dropsonde

so i went an saw cookie monsta & propa tingz, INSANE. cookie on funktion one is a whole nother level of bass. its just a different anus vibrating bass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yltD02Fq8g

anyone know what track cookie plays @ 3:10?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ SICK!! Looks like an awesome party  
Love the Seek and Destroy rif at about 50secs, what's that track? 
Oh and also, what's the track at 2mins? I've heard it in another mix and I love it  


Just have a tiny bone to pick with dubstep producers....
Why do so many of their label/album images depict evil characters or really really dark/evil imagery?? 
Prime example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3R4Eg20nWE 
Sorry but that song is not hard nor evil. 
Neither is this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3AKStfMItM 
I could come up with about 20 other examples in 3 minutes. 
Know what I mean? What's that all about?


----------



## alantis360

I know what you mean by all the evil stuff.  It kind of makes me think of the differences between pop rock, death metal , classic rock blah blah.  So I always feel like its a continuation of the whole death metal thing but in a electronic form.  I feel this way especially about d&b and I think dub step has a lot of dnb elements to it.


----------



## kultron

is this a joke thread


----------



## nwofoxhound

Almost like two songs in one. Pure sex!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMdXOqq3WL4
Hey Sexy Lady - i SQUARE (Skrillex remix)


----------



## n3ophy7e

alantis360 said:


> So I always feel like its a continuation of the whole death metal thing but in a electronic form.



That's a good point  



			
				kultron said:
			
		

> is this a joke thread


How so, sir?


----------



## cassetoi

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeeeah  I _LOVE_ 16 Bit. The heavier, the better %)




16bit Chainsaw Calligraphy is badass... this remix is wayyy better than the original, even: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cao0JOti0D4


----------



## effingcustie

Here is a short dubstep mix I just recorded if anyone wants to check it out.  I'm newer to dubstep (usually spin/listen to electro/house) so any feedback is appreciated.  

Tracklist:
Vaski - Murder
Boogaloo Crew - Days Go By
La Roux - I'm Not Your Toy (Nero Remix)
The Partysquad - Murderer (Diplo and Jayou Remix)
Toast - Sub Village
Rusko - Do You Wanna Have a Party?
Cookie Monsta - Bliss
Ellie Goulding - Lights (Dream Remix)
Marco Del Horno - Ho! Riddim (Funtcase Remix)
Baby D - Let Me Be Your Fantasy (Mensah Remix)
Bionic Commando - Bionic Commando (Rusko Remix)
Tunnidge - Bug Spray
Skinzmann - Ginger Dread Man (Suspect Remix)
Flux Pavillion - I Can't Stop


----------



## dropsonde

i stopped at vaski


----------



## avrolling

Mt Eden's new album is fucking amazing


----------



## Tiesto

M.O.Y.E - Game Over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UV-0qLnjY

Strictly Brutal - Revenge of the Fallen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORvRxHrazqc

Zeds Dead - Here Comes the Boom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb6FezLw_co

All of these are pretty heavy shit


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

this is tooooo fucking good - really love the intro, how it changes styles(always a winner if done well), and the drop is awesome and not generic.

It's seriously sexy, and just MMMM
_*
DeadMau5 - raise your weapons*_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HoBbuJQ9SA

lol any idea what song?

and is there an aftermarket iphone mic that can handle high dB bass


----------



## pLur4eVer<33

just youtube mt. eden's remix of silence

friggin HEAVY stuff


----------



## avrolling

pLur4eVer<33 said:


> just youtube mt. eden's remix of silence
> 
> friggin HEAVY stuff



Damn for sure, that is #2 on my list of best evar. Sierra Leone is fucking amazing too


----------



## ebola?

I think I keep asking this, but is this genre yet producing anything Skinny Puppy grade hard and dark? 

ebola


----------



## Tiesto

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> this is tooooo fucking good - really love the intro, how it changes styles(always a winner if done well), and the drop is awesome and not generic.
> 
> It's seriously sexy, and just MMMM
> _*
> DeadMau5 - raise your weapons*_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY



yeah this track is deadly

edit

sierra leone
silence

DEADDDDDDDDDDDLY

i also like beautiful lies, not too heavy
hide and seek is good too

(all mt eden for ppl that aren't aware)


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

I agree with *Jblazingphoenix100* and *Tiesto* that _Raise You Weapon_ is fucking epic. Even deadmau5 fans criticize his dubstep, but this shit is sick, especially the way it artfully changes styles mid-way through.


----------



## avrolling

Tiesto said:


> sierra leone
> silence
> 
> DEADDDDDDDDDDDLY



HELL yes


----------



## kultron

this thread is a lost cause. it's been pages and pages since a good song was posted


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

^http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw

Here's some epic dubstepish stuff


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I haven't been too turned on by dubstep lately but heard these Dubba Jonny tracks and was through the roof after feeling/hearing the drop(s).  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJzfTZlEl40
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RZ5A7pJ7ew


----------



## tritium

i really like dubstep as music, but is anyone else really annoyed with all the fanboys who are jumping on just because it suddenly got popular?

also the above links are awesome


----------



## avrolling

kultron said:


> this thread is a lost cause. it's been pages and pages since a good song was posted



Theeeen quit complaining and post a song...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ No I completely agree.

Pretty much all of the stuff that's been posted - well you can't even really call it dubstep.



tritium said:


> i really like dubstep as music, but is anyone else really annoyed with all the fanboys who are jumping on just because it suddenly got popular?
> 
> also the above links are awesome



YES.

Although I love people who get into music, and you can't hate on people getting into new music you just can't - BUT everyone's getting into "dubstep" without having any idea where all the shit you're hearing now even came from...and all they're getting is the generic remixes and nasty grimey shit, and also all the electro stuff which isn't even dubstep if we're going to be honest.

Whilst a lot of it may be good music - it's so far removed from original dubstep, you can hardly say it's evolution - it's just different music.


----------



## tritium

^ I really like a lot of the electro out there, but it annoys me to no end when people call it dubstep. just one of my pet peeves...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

At the end of the day, it shouldn't REALLY matter - it should all be viewed as MUSIC.

Somehow I need to get out the pedantry within.


----------



## avrolling

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> At the end of the day, it shouldn't REALLY matter - it should all be viewed as MUSIC.
> 
> Somehow I need to get out the pedantry within.



exactly man, yeah people may be "jumping on the band wagon" but atleast they arn't hating on it right?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Blap blap! 




Link to a really badass mix by my friend Misskittyflip - seriously, what's not to like?!?

http://djmix.net/missKittyflip/BlahBass/  - OK link not on the page anymore, but just put the mix on megaupload - the tracklisting is on the previous link though.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QEPGZ7BE


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Fuck labels. Good music is good music.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

YEEEAAAHH ^  



iamgardengnome said:


> dubstep hopefully just a  fad



Shat zee fack ap.


----------



## slef

ebola? said:


> I think I keep asking this, but is this genre yet producing anything Skinny Puppy grade hard and dark?
> 
> ebola



negatory, sir.

Nor will it ever.


----------



## jonnynapalm

i love dubstep, grew up in the uk on 90's jungle/d&b so it was a natural progression for me...i've liked all aspects of dubstep but i have fallen into being a fan of the lastest 'brostep/filthy-dub/fidget'.....mainly because it it the fastest developing & most diverse end of dubstep, & being a long-term fan i've sort of played-out alot of early dub...still cant go past a good set from skream & benga or joker though

its never been a dance-floor genre for me though, definatly a chill-out sound...untill more recent times with the filthy/dirty sets, but even then you cant really call it dance-floor music...maybe "munted, skank-out music" haha

this guy is good....really good in my opinion. maybe its just me but i love his style, & he's only 16...check out his page

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrDubgasm?feature=chclk


----------



## dropsonde

hi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6DdkU_lHTk

anyone know what tune this is?


----------



## Mercc96

Madness
http://soundcloud.com/lebelgeelectrod/caspa-the-terminator-lbe-drumstep-remix


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8TbZvy2msQ

incredible. check this out


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

not even close to dubstep...that's like nice downtempo shit... Starts off sounding like generic remix dubstep then ends up not being dubstep at all... nice tune  PUT IT SOMEWHERE ELSE.


----------



## StrutterGear

Datsik and Excision remix of an already awesome DnB tune by Apex - Nowhere to run

Larvelyyy, filthy as ya liiiike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2gArv7NJV4


----------



## ColtDan

^ love that!!!!


----------



## monstanoodle

Methodolgy Recordings "Lost" Compilation.
Very interesting album, many different styles but all very deep. Great artists involved and Methodology Recordings is a grand label - Needs some support! 
You can listen to some clips of the tracks on the site. If you don't like one track, you'll likely love one of the others (at the very least).


----------



## ebola?

> negatory, sir.
> 
> Nor will it ever.



But I don't see why not. 
...
I found that I like Scanone...and BlackmassPlastic's mix of a Scorn song.

ebola


----------



## tritium

as soon as the hype surrounding dubstep wears off im hoping to get a lot more high quality tunes, and a lot less idiots with FL studio. it has so much potential, and unfortunately its popularity is one of its downfalls...


----------



## slef

ebola? said:


> But I don't see why not.
> ...
> I found that I like Scanone...and BlackmassPlastic's mix of a Scorn song.
> 
> ebola



That's the original gritty UK stuff. 

Did you know Scorn is the drummer from napalm death? Mick Harris....I think his name is? pretty crazy, huh?


You may dig some stuff off of *Combat Recordings* 
ScanOne, Blackmass Plastics, Stormfield etc all run off that label.


----------



## JoshE

*Noisia - Machine Gun (16Bit Remix)*


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ _That_ is one of my all-time favourite dubstep tracks %)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

tritium said:


> as soon as the hype surrounding dubstep wears off im hoping to get a lot more high quality tunes, and a lot less idiots with FL studio. it has so much potential, and unfortunately its popularity is one of its downfalls...



couldn't agree more - same with all music - fakers tryna make it on the hype - they all get weeded out soon enough once everyone's calmed down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr4w...st=MLGxdCwVVULXeRvWSPlyZhS3z7GGX83JME&index=5
_*
Benga - evolution*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVpjPuzlvus
_*
Digital Mystikz- antiwar dub*_

REAL dubstep - original, in the truest meaning of the word.

oh and for good measure - some spacey bass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6pTSGvp7T8 _*Skream - midnight request line*_


----------



## TearItDown

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> couldn't agree more - same with all music - fakers tryna make it on the hype - they all get weeded out soon enough once everyone's calmed down
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr4w...st=MLGxdCwVVULXeRvWSPlyZhS3z7GGX83JME&index=5
> _*
> Benga - evolution*_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVpjPuzlvus
> _*
> Digital Mystikz- antiwar dub*_
> 
> REAL dubstep - original, in the truest meaning of the word.
> 
> oh and for good measure - some spacey bass
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6pTSGvp7T8 _*Skream - midnight request line*_



dubstep hipster?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## MindOverMethadone

I hope noones posted this one, but one of my all-time favorite: The Glitch Mob - Animus Vox. The drop makes me cream my pants every time.


----------



## TearItDown

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> what the fuck are you talking about?



you know what I'm talking about lol.

Mindovermeth, I saw glitch mob over the summer and they were shit compared to this song. I wish I enjoyed them more, their lights were amazing though.


----------



## MindOverMethadone

:/ that's a bummer. I enjoy there music. Good looking out though, now I know better than to go to one of their shows lol.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I'm thinking this is one direction I'd like to see dubstep move.  I'm loving the switched bass patches.  They're like drop after drop but not static in any way.  They morph and move in such a dope way.
Datsik - Jenova Project


----------



## Liric

Suffers alot of the same problems as rap, or even house perhaps, in that making a passable dubstep track is not a very technically demanding process, im pretty sure warrant put more work into recording cherry pie than what 95% of recent dubstep tracks require.

On the other hand, this format can deliver so hard when its elevated, im tryin to assemble a playlist of the sickest, most aggressive quality step that floats around.  So far features quite a few from nit grit and reso, downlink and doctor p aint bad either.  And chrispy vs krypton on team killer might be my fav track, i love this thing.  Suggestions welcome


----------



## DJ Revisionist

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I'm thinking this is one direction I'd like to see dubstep move.  I'm loving the switched bass patches.  They're like drop after drop but not static in any way.  They morph and move in such a dope way.
> Datsik - Jenova Project


That's actually pretty sweet. Datsik and Excision always seem to deliver when it comes to bass sounds.

Upon hearing this song I'm reminded of the trace remix another person did which is also pretty good:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnhPe0r-Uwo


----------



## osi

jonnynapalm said:


> i have fallen into being a fan of the lastest 'brostep/filthy-dub/fidget'.....*mainly because it it the fastest developing & most diverse end of dubstep,*



You can't be serious....


----------



## n3ophy7e

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I'm thinking this is one direction I'd like to see dubstep move.  I'm loving the switched bass patches.  They're like drop after drop but not static in any way.  They morph and move in such a dope way.
> Datsik - Jenova Project



Yeah I fucking love that track man  

Came across this last night when searching for Skrillex's Scary Monsters track (which is my current favourite, I know it's not a new track though)
http://soundcloud.com/freefire/isquare-skrillex-freefirebootleg


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyr5aajPzJ8. Phaeleh is the truth.

edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6GIdGhxyHw - Feed Me

Spors side project. that whole EP is epic win.


----------



## DoorsofPerception

These songs seem to keep getting stuck in my head lately...

*Rusko - Woo Boost*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKKDDyLSw8o

*16 Bit - Cobra*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4TMnhJF9PM


----------



## avrolling

DoorsofPerception said:


> *Rusko - Woo Boost*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKKDDyLSw8o



Yeah I had this song stuck in my head for like 6 months after I first hear it lol


----------



## dropsonde

http://soundcloud.com/sub-antix/stop-it


----------



## ti.ara

*SICK dubstep mashup*

Found this the other day, its a dubstep mashup of bassnectar/metallica/Queen and Shaun Boothe, done by a BC dj, Stylust. It's a free download and I figured I would share it on here. I've been listening to it non-stop.  

http://soundcloud.com/stylustbeats/...r-mettallica-queen-shaun-boothe-free-download


----------



## nwofoxhound

First time I heard this song I nearly creamed my pants lol

*Little Jinger - Polyhedron (Supra1 Remix)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-P9QqeEKfQ


----------



## DJ 303

nwofoxhound said:


> First time I heard this song I nearly creamed my pants lol
> 
> *Little Jinger - Polyhedron (Supra1 Remix)*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-P9QqeEKfQ



Fuck yeah!
Nwofoxhound appreciation moment!!
That tune is Hench as fuck.
I'm currently in my studio in Japan producing with a Japanese guy who is also on my record label. We just maxxed the amps and soundsystem out to that track and it shook a full bottle of wine and five glasses off a table which was at least a mjetre from the nearest speaker!


----------



## SuperPump250

Funny Dubstep story.

I had no idea what dubstep was in 09, never heard a track before.

At a rave I was rolling balls, and one of the stages started playing "this music" which turned out to be dubstep. 

I was SO AMAZED and shocked what this unknown, but amazing as fuck, kind of music I was presently hearing for the first time in my life, I was asking my buddy over and over "WTF IS THIS AMAZING MUSIC??""

He's like "chill out man it's just dubstep"

"well, WHAT THE FUCK IS DUBSTEP??"

I was rolling so hard on 3+ pills and all of a sudden this dubstep music came out of no where. Well the next day he sent me some Excision 08 and 09 sets, and I've been hooked ever since. 

The thing I love about dubstep while rolling is, the movements to the music are so much slower but flow so well, you don't need a break dancing as frequent like with electro.

Anyways, been dubstepping for a couple years now, heard a lot, these are my FAVORITE tracks.

First and foremost, my favorite dubstep track of all time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mwL6R-Z1e4
Emalkay - When I look At You

Then I love these very much as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIOciJXoCY4
Ajapai - Destroyed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEQ2jsLNIjY
Borgore - Ambient Dub Shit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WypMfSBfL_M
Bassnectar - Cozza Frenzy



Listen to each of these tracks from about 40 seconds in, where the good shit picks up and intros end. I'm more into the BOOM BOOM POW kind of dubstep, the hard stuff, none of that soft boring stuff.


----------



## JoshE

*Chase & Status - Let you go (Nero Remix)*

*Flinch - Hiero*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ that hiero one is not bad...it still makes me cringe though when attached to the name dubstep, it's music...but not that arghhh

*Emalkay - Explicit* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR_Vhygja9I

*" " - Mecha* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS0ykyJn9Zg

Emalkay is a nasty man - I LOVE his shit...not heard any in a while.


----------



## DynoSpec

just saw ajapai, he was unreal! threw down one of the best sets ive ever heard


----------



## avrolling

DJ 303 said:


> Fuck yeah!
> Nwofoxhound appreciation moment!!
> That tune is Hench as fuck.
> I'm currently in my studio in Japan producing with a Japanese guy who is also on my record label. We just maxxed the amps and soundsystem out to that track and it shook a full bottle of wine and five glasses off a table which was at least a mjetre from the nearest speaker!



Hell yeah man haha this song is fucking insanity!!!!


----------



## Spliff Politics

Deadmau5 - Faxing Berlin (Grifta Remix) Love a nice bit of chill dubstep


----------



## Pans-Advocate

I'm on the fence about Emalkay.

I fucking love "Mecha" but I fucking hate "When I Look At You."

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## dropsonde

Pans-Advocate said:


> I'm on the fence about Emalkay.
> 
> I fucking love "Mecha" but I fucking hate "When I Look At You."
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?



Explicit is a banger


----------



## bobby1111

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> I just find it lacking alot of the things that make electronic music interesting to me, ex: incredible original synth sounds, engaging melodies, engaging evolution of the pieces, and either making me want to dance my ass off, trance out, relax, or get lost in my head, but dubstep does nothing but bore me...
> 
> If someone could post the one MUST LISTEN TOO dubstep mix I wouldn't mind giving it another try though.
> 
> Oh and alot of it DOES sound like Grime just without the shitty MC's...



ya know thats a good point, i like it alot, but it is a lot different, i never gave any thought to how all of these elements are missing.  its kind of evenly balanced, if its done right, to the point where it might be uninteresting.  but for me right now im not as into hearing producers' sick skills on the synth or composition as i used to be. the kind for dancing, that cool elitists call brostep, has a few of these elements but theres not much balance in it.  id listen to the album untrue by burial, its by far my favorite dubstep album, idk what you could call the genre it has parts of everything in it.  
to me dubstep is kind of like modern trip hop


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I just love Emalkay - WHen I look at you always makes my skin tingle.


----------



## Spliff Politics

^ Should give the Sduk remix of that song a listen to, although the intro to the original is far better.

Gemini - Blue  Fucking love this!


----------



## avrolling

Spliff Politics said:


> Gemini - Blue  Fucking love this!



Hell yeah one of my favs for sure


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Spliff Politics said:


> ^ Should give the Sduk remix of that song a listen to, although the intro to the original is far better.



Heard that ages ago - It's OK...But doesn't even come close to the original.


----------



## avrolling

Yea the original is muuuuch better


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Calling these silly is probably an understatement.

Dubstep Santa 1
Dubstep Santa 2


----------



## shiznik

Noisia - Alpha Centauri (Excision & Datsik Remix)

Robots!

I think I like the original Noisia version better but I just found this.


----------



## DJ 303

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZOWcgULfoY

Datsik - Gizmo

Sorry.
I'm sure I or someone has probably posted this already, but does anyone else just not tire of this fuckin' choon? It's sick as f*ck!
Hench!!


----------



## foxyloxy55

deez_utz said:


> Spors side project. that whole EP is epic win.



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## dropsonde

DJ 303 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZOWcgULfoY
> 
> Datsik - Gizmo
> 
> Sorry.
> I'm sure I or someone has probably posted this already, but does anyone else just not tire of this fuckin' choon? It's sick as f*ck!
> Hench!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kck2GrNEYA8

mm lowbass


----------



## jhjhsdi

*gods child (dubstep remix 2011)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOjyVS9n6MQ

check it out peeps


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I don't know that I'd ever descrive dubstep as pretty...
except this track.


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Really diggin' this tune right about now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7vChXb0lK0


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I don't know that I'd ever descrive dubstep as pretty...
> except this track.



THis tune is quite pretty in places 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwSSr13ge1c


----------



## abado100

> Really diggin' this tune right about now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7vChXb0lK0



lovely fucking tune.


Bar 9 produces nice step:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de7LeU8Raxc&feature=related


----------



## nwofoxhound

DJ 303 said:


> Fuck yeah!
> Nwofoxhound appreciation moment!!
> That tune is Hench as fuck.
> I'm currently in my studio in Japan producing with a Japanese guy who is also on my record label. We just maxxed the amps and soundsystem out to that track and it shook a full bottle of wine and five glasses off a table which was at least a mjetre from the nearest speaker!



Hey man I am so glad you liked it. Try this one on for size!

turn it up @1:21 itlll blow your shit up.
*
Document One - Petty Cash*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJB02vg7ahY


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I don't know that I'd ever descrive dubstep as pretty...
> except this track.



16 Bit - Shallow

Pretty dubstep is definitely out there... It's just difficult to find. And I'd say the video and the vocals are what really make that track pretty.


----------



## abado100

how to do a dubstep remix 101:

Ginuwine - Pony (Boson Dubstep Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLt7OKEZDDI

perfection.


----------



## DoorsofPerception

abado100 said:


> how to do a dubstep remix 101:
> 
> Ginuwine - Pony (Boson Dubstep Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLt7OKEZDDI
> 
> perfection.



hell yeah thats great


----------



## citizen cained

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns9IDeTARto&feature=related

how about this for a tune?


----------



## citizen cained

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6zGLm9wr24&feature=related

or this?


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nktar7HiZys

earthquake.


----------



## abado100

another sweet remix:

The Prodigy - Breathe (Numbernin6 Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoHn2vmxKks&feature=relmfu


----------



## jhjhsdi

yeah that is THE only good prodigy dubstep remix....


----------



## jhjhsdi

citizen cained i like your taste...


----------



## abado100

> yeah that is THE only good prodigy dubstep remix....



mate, you're so right about that. i also hate 99% of those prodigy "remixes" that lurk around every corner on youtube - they're invariably worse than the original track.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Culprate - Crash Pretty dark tune, the video also goes very well with it.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I would highly recommend getting the "Echodub Loves Vol 1" compilation from the bottom of the webpage below: 

http://www.echodub.co.uk/ 

It's provided for free by the label. It's all really original dubstep, none of the usual brostep stuff (not that brostep doesn't have it's place).


----------



## monstanoodle

*levictus -* Cheers for that link mate!  Gunna check out all their free albums 

Gunna have to big up Methodology Recordings.
I'm part of them, but they're putting out some really, really interesting Dubstep, 111bpm and general Bass-laden-music 

I sincerely believe that they're going to be releasing some of the best Digi-releases in the near future ^_^
Staple Hill - Orbital Star (Synthony No 1, in D) [METHOD09] is a fantastic piece of music - 1  ~28min long track..... Fantastic....
Also, Dusk Ensemble has put out a utterly grand album on there 

I hope to release an album in the near future on there also.It's Forensics that runs it, and he tends to lean towards the deep, layered-yet-minimal side of the genre - both in the tracks he produces and the artists that he includes on his Compilations 
I'm loving his most recent tracks so much.. Hoping to do more collaborations with him in the future too.

Sorry for the self-promotion in there, but I'm mainly wanting to promote Methodology Recordings


----------



## dropsonde

ketamiiiine ocean ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## abado100

yeah - thanks for that link levictus (i keep wanting to say leviticus!!!) - am dl'ing now... looks like there's a volume 2 for free as well. nice.


----------



## Tiesto

I've been blasting this track all day.

Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites (Zedd Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLE1cWXcuUw

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 187coopa

Been jammin to this all day.
usually i listen to datsik but this is amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaQxn1Ke8AY&feature=related


----------



## getnice

ne one who is down with the womp womp d/l Generation dubstep... it is best dubstep mixtape i've listened to in a while....


----------



## citizen cained

oykef said:


> citizen cained i like your taste...



well thank you


----------



## citizen cained

Awebvodp said:


> SEX sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex  sex sex sex



this is all this user has posted on this forum...


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Just saw Excision, Downlink, and Antiserum yesterday and holy shit, they all fuckin murdered it. Some of the best dubstep I've heard yet.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Tiesto said:


> I've been blasting this track all day.
> 
> Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites (Zedd Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLE1cWXcuUw
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm



Why is that in here?!?!

Refound this album on thursday, sexy tiiiiiiiiiime 
*
Benga - zero m2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMZM-zLHv3Q


----------



## abado100

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tiesto
> I've been blasting this track all day.
> 
> Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites (Zedd Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLE1cWXcuUw
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Why is that in here?!?!
> 
> Refound this album on thursday, sexy tiiiiiiiiiime
> 
> Benga - zero m2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMZM-zLHv3Q



ya - i didn't get that one either.

the magic of shuffle reminded me of this awesome tune the other day - it had been forgotten which was a shame and thoroughly undeserved.

Kyza - Go (Bar 9 Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZumuZZEBrE


----------



## abado100

I forgot this one:

You stupid cunt (Ollie)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngDh49QC1P8

Not the best track but anything sampling Derek and Clive gets my vote every time.


----------



## getnice

Rusko - Woo Boost

La Roux - In for the kill(skream lets get ravey remix)

SundayGirl - Four Floors(diplo vs sundaygirl remix)

Majorlazor feat La Roux - Bulletproof

Nneka - Heartbreak(chase & status we just bought a guitar remix) OMG FUCKIN ILL TRACK

these are some fuckin awesome dubstep remixes... pm if u want others i am a dubstep dj outa nyc and have shittons of music.. drum n bass as welll


----------



## Cheechy

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Why is that in here?!?!
> 
> Refound this album on thursday, sexy tiiiiiiiiiime
> *
> Benga - zero m2*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMZM-zLHv3Q



because it's a good song that falls under the genre of dubstep? I understand you have your own tastes but that doesn't mean you get to decide whether or not something is dubstep. I've listened to both with my ad900's + fiio e5 and to be honest the benga song is quite bland.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

no it doesn't...that was like electro techy HOUSE. COmpletely wrong tempo, wrong vibes...wrong wrong WRONG thread.


----------



## AcidKid

bassnectar, rusko, dual, datsik, prettylights.. all must listen too..

more mainsream examples of what dubstep is about


----------



## osi

AcidKid said:


> bassnectar, rusko, dual, datsik, prettylights.. all must listen too..
> 
> more mainsream examples of what dubstep is about



pretty lights is not dubstep in the least.


----------



## christiger




----------



## n3ophy7e

Cheechy said:
			
		

> because it's a good song that falls under the genre of dubstep?



Ummm actually, that particular remix is without a doubt a house track. I never get "elitist" about genres but that is NOT dubstep. Plain and simple. 

The original, however, is one of my fave dubstep tracks at the moment, along with every other dubstep punter out there :D


----------



## dan k

magnetic man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j53mfWs8JlE


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

Dev, Bass Down Low ( proper villains remix ) booooomb track                              http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=ICfEJOcnlVg


----------



## dropsonde

new jantsen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNEPdu4joSw


----------



## sssssssssss

dubstep was cool for like 2 months.


----------



## JoshE

Dubstep Dance France

Wicked vid too!


----------



## psytaco

Sorry if this has already been answered a hundred times.

i've been to a few doofs (raves in the bush in Australia) where they have played dubstep as well as psytrance.

I was wondering if you guys could recommend some good dubstep artists to download. The only dubsteppy kind of music that I have on my computer is Bassnectar - which is fucking awesome and I am seeing him when he comes to Australia but would like some other artists too. 

Thanls guys


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ to you good sir: Skream, Benga, Tomba, Borgore(earlier), Reso (EVERYTHING), RUckspin, Kromestar, Datsik, Goth-Trad, Digital Mystikz, Mala, Coki, Nero, Stenchman, Suspicious Stench, Sukh Knight, Jazzsteppa, THe Bug, Joker, Loefah, will edit and put more soon - got shit to do.



sssssssssss said:


> dubstep was cool for like 2 months.



Wow that was contributing something worthwhile and original.

A lot of us like dubstep not coz it's "the cool new electronica", but because it has resonances for us that are just MMMM GNAAARRLLYYY...


drums Bass sex!!

Fucking good stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_UGYcxF5lU _*Coki - Goblin*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSnTWNybhIc *Sukh Knight - shooting stars*

Heard this the other day - and it shits on the original 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE34GdJramk - *Like a G6 (BareSKin RMX)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRGHwPqBgJg _*Flux Pavilion - Excuse Me*_ (RIP the messiah, Bob Marley   Big love)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agE8kE1eyNE _*Jelly Bass & Brother CUlture - No love (Jazzsteppa & Borgore RMX)*_

Just found THIS gem - score.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32G0EURdkAg _*Madonna - Frozen (Sonigo RMX)*_


----------



## Spliff Politics

Dodge & Fuski - Fierce


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

Subvert - Speaker Humpin 
Enjoy
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=cccY66iTY1A


----------



## abado100

all this dubstep is messing with my mind - i sat down last night to compose the final movement of my new violin sonata (in G#) and instead brought something monstrous into this world.


http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/dd-a2-tr


----------



## christiger

benga - zero m2


Dillinger Escape Plan - Mullet Burder ( live )

Same song?


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

^not the same song imo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwfXj9JVXrI

first tune i posted on here.  Thought it wasent bad.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

christiger said:


> benga - zero m2
> 
> 
> Dillinger Escape Plan - Mullet Burder ( live )
> 
> Same song?



LOL TROLL.

Nice one - not heard Dillinger in a while.

But no...not even close - however listen to X-Ray by SUb Focus and see what AMerican band influenced that


----------



## christiger

Hahah didn't mean to TROLL!!  Sounded similar though.  



> Sub Focus - "X Ray"



Sounds like a Pendulum song...


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48xLGXm4tpM

*Sine Language (DatsiK Remix) - The Crystal Method feat. LMFAO*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

christiger said:


> Hahah didn't mean to TROLL!!  Sounded similar though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Pendulum song...



no no...facepalm.jpeg - listen to it again and think Nirvana.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay, Jblazing, can we just take the music superiority down a notch?? kthnx


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

My remix of Wiley's 'Ice Rink' is a bit of a dubstepper if anyone fancys a listen?

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e/wiley-ice-rink-mark-es-2011


----------



## n3ophy7e

psytaco said:


> i've been to a few doofs (raves in the bush in Australia) where they have played dubstep as well as psytrance.



The kind of dubstep played at Aus doofs isn't _uuuusually_ the regular mainstream dubstep. Most of the time it's a fusion of psy, breaks and dub. So if you're looking for that kinda dubstep specifically (which you may or may not be!) you're best bet might be to take note of who the particular DJ is playing at the time and then look them up on soundcloud or something. 

For example, one of my mates up in the Sydney doof crew occasionally drops psychedelic dubstep in at about 4-5am %): 
http://soundcloud.com/phsiris/ramsey-st
http://soundcloud.com/phsiris/executive-dub


----------



## christiger

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> no no...facepalm.jpeg - listen to it again and think Nirvana.



hahhaa umad-dancing-trolling-daddy.gif

I didn't pick up on it at first, went through the comments and found that.  I hear it.


----------



## freehugs

DoorsofPerception said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48xLGXm4tpM
> 
> *Sine Language (DatsiK Remix) - The Crystal Method feat. LMFAO*



straight up dirt


----------



## christiger

freehugs said:


> straight up dirt



FFFUUUUUUUUU had to clean my ears after that one.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

\^oh no, not one of THESE?!?!


----------



## The Chemist

Local crews out here are: Hy-Tekk and Re:Animated Audio Visual Entertainment

Been bringing really good local dubstep and from across North America.


----------



## christiger

YUUUUHHH one of those!!!! I thought they were required???

this is filthier than my search history
this is dirtier than amy winehouse's nostril
this is etc etc

whats the other one?

DAM WHEN THAT BASS DROPPED I SHIT MY PANTS  -   yep

dj concept funk - "I shat my pants when I listened to this dubstep" mix 
-Excision and Datsik - Ruffneck 09 Remix
-Rusko -Come Ere N Say That (Hide and Seek Remix)
-Flux Pavillion - Got 2 Know
-Tomba - Jaws


----------



## dropsonde

im curious and looking for old Datsik tunes (dont hate, i dont like him much either)

did he make any dnb tunes? i swear ive heard some

or any good fairly unknown datsik mixes.


----------



## christiger

im prety sure his first release was Excision & Datsik - Swagga ...he only started recording music in \2009


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

christiger said:


> YUUUUHHH one of those!!!! I thought they were required???
> 
> this is filthier than my search history
> this is dirtier than amy winehouse's nostril
> this is etc etc
> 
> whats the other one?
> 
> DAM WHEN THAT BASS DROPPED I SHIT MY PANTS  -   yep



lulz...now DIE!


----------



## christiger

FORSRS guys.  i have been listening to this stuff way too much.  my life has a bassline now.  i'm always on edge, waiting for it to drop.  i was in guitar center today and someone dropped a bass guitar while it was amped up and it made a big BWONG sound i was like SIIIIICCCKKKKKK

forsrs v 2.  
*
chill dubstep.  *
mt eden
*NOT DUBSTEP*
vaccine
spaceape
kode9

also music i will be listening to later on that isn't dubstep:

pretty lights.


quiet night ahead


----------



## dan k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hLduV1p88


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

christiger said:


> FORSRS guys.  i have been listening to this stuff way too much.  my life has a bassline now.  i'm always on edge, waiting for it to drop.  i was in guitar center today and someone dropped a bass guitar while it was amped up and it made a big BWONG sound i was like SIIIIICCCKKKKKK
> 
> forsrs v 2.
> *
> chill dubstep.  *
> mt eden
> pretty lights
> vaccine
> spaceape
> kode9
> 
> 
> quiet night ahead



Pretty Lights play dubstep? Really?


----------



## christiger

levictus said:


> Pretty Lights play dubstep? Really?



No no no I was mistaken I guess.  More specifically, their music is the product of digital sampling and crosses many genres, forming a combination of "glitchy hip-hop beats, buzzing synth lines, and vintage funk and soul samples, sometimes grime. Pretty Lights' sound is generated by synthesizing samples and organic beats using the monome and the Akai MPD32. Pretty Lights uses these digital controllers to program the music production software Ableton Live 8.


Let me just fix that..


----------



## abado100

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48xLGXm4tpM
> 
> Sine Language (DatsiK Remix) - The Crystal Method feat. LMFAO



cut the first 58 seconds (what is the point of that?)  and you got a tune...


----------



## deficiT

Old skream tunes are pretty dope,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBzZTSZ7-TM

I like his new album too but not quite as much.


----------



## jam uh weezy

I really like this song. Dubba Jonny - Home


very melancholy and soothing


----------



## deficiT

^ that dubba johnny is sick


----------



## hoodrichgmoney

This thread is just covered in shitty brostep. 

Real dubstep; 
Mount Kimbie, Burial, Clubroot, Hyetal, Pariah and Scuba. Check that shit out and explode.


----------



## jynxxx

sup peeps.... im a DC DnB dj here is a few short mixxx's for ya kept em short so ya wantin more.......let me know if u like em and ill post a hour or so mixxx...... 
jynxxx.....DC

heres a nice little teaser set to jump in a k-hole 2.

http://www.beatplexity.com/mix/?id=9770

http://soundcloud.com/jynxxx/jynxxx-dc-demo-type-mix

get @ me.......


----------



## mgmt&mdma

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> I really really dislike the dubstep I have heard...
> 
> Alot of it sounds like reggae-dub with all the things that make reggae dub interesting removed... it definately seems targeted towards the "stoner" crowd (as that cartoon above seems to illustrate)...  I have heard a few tracks but most of the stuff makes me want to yawn, all the dubstep fans i know babble about the crazy "sub-bass/ultralow" sounds and such... silly shit it seems, maybe I haven't heard the right stuff...



^^lightshows!!!!

my 2 fave songs 

Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites	- Skrillex
Kill Everybody - Skrillex


----------



## abado100

> This thread is just covered in shitty brostep.
> 
> Real dubstep;
> Mount Kimbie, Burial, Clubroot, Hyetal, Pariah and Scuba. Check that shit out and explode.]



I just listened to a track each from the above, or rather I started a track each but didn't manage a whole track because none of them had what I look for in a dubstep tune. No energy, no danger, no balls.

Completely underwhelmed by the lot of them - please don't tell me they're British (they're not are they?)


----------



## dropsonde

this is good dubstep.


----------



## kultron

> I just listened to a track each from the above, or rather I started a track each but didn't manage a whole track because none of them had what I look for in a dubstep tune. No energy, no danger, no balls.
> 
> Completely underwhelmed by the lot of them - please don't tell me they're British (they're not are they?)



Not everyone makes shitty noise like you, bro. You should just stick to being a wigger. They are all British. 

I agree with hoodrichgmoney, this thread is covered in shitty brostep. However the examples you posted are a bit too 2-step/ambient/out there for these trogs.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

abado100 said:


> I just listened to a track each from the above, or rather I started a track each but didn't manage a whole track because none of them had what I look for in a dubstep tune. No energy, no danger, no balls.
> 
> Completely underwhelmed by the lot of them - please don't tell me they're British (they're not are they?)



lol you don't even know what dubstep is, clearly...."no danger, no balls" - it sounds like you want a transsexual tbh imo.


----------



## n3ophy7e

dropsonde said:


> this is good dubstep.



Niiiice. Thanks for the link


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZOisibC4Bw anything by Kromestar


----------



## abado100

Maybe I hadn't given the Mount Kimbie, Burial, Clubroot, Hyetal, Pariah and Scuba etc. a proper listen. So, just picked a Burial tune at random:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtEBEVC0HUc

Utter, utter shite. Elevator music. Please can someone explain to me how this gets to be called dubstep?

dubstep sounds like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtM0a9l7FI0


----------



## dropsonde

dubstep is a broad term you idiot...


----------



## Rated E

The whole bro-step vs post-dubstep argument is kind of entertaining. I like the way it brings out people's values to be plainly measured alongside and compared with one another.

Arguments against post-dubstep: it's pretentious, has no balls.
Arguments against bro-step: it's stupid jock noise, lacks creativity.

I think people should probably read this wiki article on post-dubstep. It offers quite a good explanation. And might even show why the term "post-dubstep" is a bit misleading. Some people believe that the new direction that dubstep took on with "bro-step" (lead by the likes of Rusko) was against the original ideals of dubstep. So, bro-step would actually be the "post-dubstep". Where as the genre currently known as post-dubstep, is actually the one trying to return the genre to it's roots (which, as a step in this process, involves adding more experimentation... confusing huh?)


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UR1eshMvx4

*Fabrication - Emalkay*


----------



## OCitchy714

Good dubstep would be Excision,datsik,Liquid stranger,downlink. Artist like skream and rusko blow i dont get how they are so fucking popular there music is so simple and boring its the guys you dont here much about like the ones i mentioned its realy dark heavy shit that make my ears bleed of course this is just my opionion


----------



## avrolling

DoorsofPerception said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UR1eshMvx4
> 
> *Fabrication - Emalkay*



Good fucking track right here


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

DoorsofPerception said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UR1eshMvx4
> 
> *Fabrication - Emalkay*



OHHHHH BADASS TUNE.

 THan k you for sharing.


----------



## undead

christiger said:


> FORSRS guys.  i have been listening to this stuff way too much.  my life has a bassline now.  i'm always on edge, waiting for it to drop.  i was in guitar center today and someone dropped a bass guitar while it was amped up and it made a big BWONG sound i was like SIIIIICCCKKKKKK



I lol'd!


----------



## undead

Also...

Figure - Werewolf


----------



## undead

Also...

Figure - Werewolf


----------



## e1evene1even

Looking forward to seeing Mount Kimbie in 10 daze 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1--MD_yVNQ

Also really looking forward to seeing Bird of Prey at Shambhala this year... :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uflhKm9PT4g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTmK5lJLHi8


----------



## abado100

> Looking forward to seeing Mount Kimbie in 10 daze
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1--MD_yVNQ



OK - that one was allright but I'm not believing in these ambient-type "dubstep" tunes. It's all far too refined and clinical. Where's the energy, the urban filth?


----------



## The Chemist

Cyberoptics, My Teddy Eats Children-11PM (Cyberoptics Remix)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

abado100 said:


> OK - that one was allright but I'm not believing in these ambient-type "dubstep" tunes. It's all far too refined and clinical. Where's the energy, the urban filth?



nukka, have you heard of balance? From the sound of the kinda dubstep you're into, you haven't found it yet.

Om.


----------



## dropsonde

if i want to go party and get fucked up on party drugs and booze, grind on random chicks and mosh hard ill go to a brostep show (datsik was ROWDY AS FUCK)

but if i want to trip and enjoy the music.. no thanks


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD6IfbfHyUY&feature=fvwrel

*Sorry - George Lenton*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsEaUJyOL7Y&feature=related

*Troll - George Lenton*

One of the most underrated dubstep producers out there, the guys got talent.


----------



## Glowing aaron

skream, benga, datsik, doctor p, caspa, rusko, emmalkay, breakage, flux pavillion, scuba, gentlemans dub club.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfkOJcDkrjs

In fact skream played in one of the small clubs in my area managed to get meet him and blaze a zoot with him  Bought benga a pint too.


----------



## jack-special-k

*Bass cannon for #1?*

Personly I don't like this song, but I hear that everyone else I know likes this song. What are your thoughts?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

You might want to post a youtube link to this track, so ppl can contribute. Just saying...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

great track... been played for 5 months or so now lol


----------



## Godzilla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRID_mmItf0

what do you think 

cotton mouth - grandpas revenge


----------



## avrolling

Not a bad track for sure!


----------



## trotsky82

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zn-xBW-fbo

I really like it despite generally being opposed to all the noisy shit that seems to pass for dubstep these days. 
It wont be for everyone but you cant disagree it completely goes off when dropped on a big sound system

Best to set this to high quality

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCT6VCFTLMk


----------



## dropsonde

Cardopusher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur_9nFvaxVM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcnJJ6UR3fs


----------



## junglejuice

Did somebody say *DUBSTEP?!?*






*ThAt'S ThE SeCrEt WoRd oF ThE DaY!!!*

merged

:D


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

Subvert-Speaker Humpin'

Damian Marley - It Was Written (Chasing Shadows remix)

Dev - Bass Down Low (Proper Villians remix)

Tell me these 3 aren't booooomb


----------



## Spliff Politics

NiT GriT - The Awakening

Helios - In Heaven (Shem remix)


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMQiG7IBNgw

Link to my Youtube channel. Dubstepy Breakbeat Remix by myself of an old Grime tune. Got a Charlie Sheen sample mashed in, check it out d(x_x)b


----------



## RiverRat

i luv it


----------



## g3rmz23

Dubstep rapes


----------



## dropsonde

80-90bpm WOMPSTEP

http://soundcloud.com/westerley/wes-carrington-2010-friday-night-set-westerley-gmail-com


----------



## avrolling

WWWWOOOOMMMMMPPPPP step 

idk lol


----------



## The Chemist

16 bit - Tale Of the Exploding Fist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHD_fXqc4Q


----------



## avrolling

Yessssss 16 bit is awesome!


----------



## The Chemist

^Lol I haven't listened to him in a little while, but that one is a good track.

Have you checked out Cyberoptix before?

or this:Misshin - Forest Witchhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHD_fXqc4Q


Edit: Just dicovered this groovy filthy gem! :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca-telggXfM&NR=1


----------



## dropsonde

avrolling said:


> WWWWOOOOMMMMMPPPPP step
> 
> idk lol



did you even listen?

im not gonna call it dubstep, because it isnt.


----------



## avrolling

Yeah! I'm not sure what you would call it though bro.. It's got like an urban style to it maybe... Idk man!

Chemist- Nah, not before now. Some pretty sick shit though! Who else do you jam too bro?


----------



## Pans-Advocate

The Beach Boys - Wouldn't it be Nice (Mr Jennings Dubstep Remix)


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Ahh, PLF.  They're huge around here....

Good track too.


----------



## davez

Dubstep like mt eden and shit yeah?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm not sure I follow.  What I meant was PLF (Party Liberation Front) is based in the city where I live and there's a huge dubstep/electro/trance scene here.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

I spent the weekend at Mr. Jennings' house for PLF's New Year's Eve party.  That shit was fucking AWESOME.  In fact I'm probably going to camp at Burning Man with those kids this year, and Transformus as well.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Chesire - The Place To Be Love love love it!


----------



## Joozeboi

The Dubstep scene in my area is so dead.
All we get in clubs are daddy yankee and pitbull type shit. fml.


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUPCRo4hC_A


----------



## The Chemist

just for before i step out the door to go to Cirque Do So Rave tonight (look it up--fb)

Bass Cannon (Ghetter Remix) : http://snd.sc/goP5x6


----------



## Soda-Pop

OKay, for all those Soundcloud lovers, check this out!

http://soundcloud.com/vaski/vaski-the-gateway-mix

Also, Zeds Dead came out with a new track "1975" - check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTPTbgkHhVk

(Seeing Zeds Dead on the 21st in SF!!!!!!!)

Anyways.. So yah, been to my fair share of dub shows, thats the only time i actually pop  once a month or so. haha


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNc75QYcwis

get yo bassface on


----------



## kultron

Come on dropsonde, what the hell is that shit? You usually post good stuff. More "filthy" garbage from the rest of the posters. Do you guys even listen to the tunes you guys post? It all sounds the same. 

Maniac - Wreckage (even though he is a prick...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaukIAPnDSw

Sukh Night - Slang like Dis ft. P-Money
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSLlDL39Tz4

Or the remix (just wish I could find it without the drops):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj_exYpHyEg&feature=related

This one needs no introduction:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9_jXaGX708&feature=related

this one is a classic, before Rusko got shitty:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZkruzPr4bY

LOL at the dude who posted one of the most ambient Burial tracks. I sincerely hope you goofs aren't DJs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDwpluZsE9Y&feature=related


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ you appreciate fucking good music mate.


----------



## dropsonde

popular dubstep of 3 years ago!

i havent heard those before!

http://soundcloud.com/westerley/westerley-january-2011-mix-westerley-gmail-com


----------



## jynxxx

thought i might as well add to this page,heres a couple mix's for ya.
DnB mix
http://soundcloud.com/jynxxx/jynxxx-titude-on
Dubstep mix
http://soundcloud.com/jynxxx/jynxxx-roll-out-dub-mix-set
Dubstep mix
http://soundcloud.com/jynxxx/dubin-it-jyn-mix

enjoy
         jynxxx...Killaz DC


----------



## DJ 303

http://soundcloud.com/bigman-productions/damonsta

my latest dubstep mix

Heavy!!!


----------



## dropsonde

saw last night. amazing deep minimal dub bass music and beyond. went so well inside a tight closed room totally dark with fatty bassbins reverb in there so the bass surrooundds

http://soundcloud.com/michaelred
http://soundcloud.com/maxulis


----------



## The Chemist

http://www.filth.fm/listen.html


LIVE NOW


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niCLldpJMkg&feature=related

*Razor - Daladubz*

FUCKING SICK


----------



## StrutterGear

Spanking new remix of Flux Pavillion - Bass Cannon by Zomboy, which absolutely pisses over the original IMO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYoOzesBS_4


----------



## Fixed5217

*Dubstep--so 2011*

So dubstep sprang out of nowhere seemingly in the states, I like it in small doses. 
MXE+Dubstep=fluid but wierd dancing.
If we can thank weed for jazz, acid for psychadelic rock, ecstacy for techno, and heroin for nearly everything,

Is Ketamine responsible for the birth of Dubstep?
What do you think?


----------



## Albion

I think mephedrone is responsible for the rise of dubstep. The formula of dubstep (steady build-up, steady build-up, steady build-up, steady build-up, DROP) is perfectly suited to the adrenaline and euphoria of mephedrone.

So back last year, mephedrone was all over Britain (Don't forget dubstep originates from London), in the press, in the universities, in the schools, in the clubs, and dubstep rose to prominence, evolving the bass wobbles into often unbelievably cataclysmicly discordant, heart-racing, adrenaline pumping bass drops. I have no doubt in my mind that dubstep evolved that way because of mephedrone. There are even dubstep tracks _about_ mephedrone, with basslines so gnarly they cross the boundary between music and white noise loosely based around a beat.

I fucking love dubstep btw 

It is like the black sheep of music. It breaks all the rules of song structure and content. It's basically just A/B/A/B/A/B, sometimes with little changes here and there to keep things interesting. On paper it shouldn't work, but dubstep is fucking massive. No other genre could pull off such a ridiculous formula.

I think the flavour of dubstep America has adopted leans more toward rave culture. Artists like Bassnectar create bouncy, jumpy dubstep tracks that people can roll to and throw glow sticks around to. It's a cool hybrid, but since mephedrone isn't that big in America, and since dubstep has only just become prominent in the States, it won't enjoy the same happy accident that made dubstep 'dubstep'. It's dubstep....but with a very different personality.

It's the post-meph dubstep that has caught the eye of America, although I bet a lot don't realise just how different dubstep was before mephedrone.

So IMO if it weren't for mephedrone, dubstep would never have made it to America in the first place, and it'd still be relatively niche and unheard of over here too.




Some examples/sick tunes:

Earlier, pre-rampant mephedrone use, dubstep - DZ - Old Timers

More recent, dirtier dubstep created when mephedrone use was at its peak - Tek One - Sleep With One Eye Open Remix

Dubstep track blatently about mephedrone, aimed firmly at users - Bare Noize - Plant Food 
(Btw in case you were unaware, the supposed 'street name' for mephedrone was meow meow...)


Btw shouldn't this be in EMD? Dubstep is pretty electronic.


----------



## Fixed5217

lo siento for incorrect placement. I'm new to posting/starting threads...move as necessary.

And despite glaring similarities the UK/US are very different.

Meph never grew to an epidemic here; i mean those in the rc scene tried it, told their friends and it drew some media attention from unfortunate OD's.
That was all...it hasn't unseated our massive all-american pandemic: meth. 
Seen breaking bad, spun? It's real man.

Dubstep just hit this past year stateside, and hit hard.

Using MXE and dancing on it is just too natural (me and my friends stopped dancing to look up at each other--we never dance dude!--Fuck it! is waht we said); that and the face that Ketamine is nearly non-existent as far as I'm concerned states--at least compared to our drugs of choice. Dubstep's also supposed to be ten years in the making.
In my mind meph is just as conducive to trance as any electronica.
Dubstep and MXE just mesh...too well.

I kan see some guy in a k-hole dj'ing to his twisted vibes...it fits a lil' too well.

So meph may have been the thing to do at the dubstep clubs, but do you think it birthed dubstep? It wasn't even around to have been a factor.

Useless conjecture, but I firmly believe musical style results from an individuals somatic state; plain emotions fit with some; completely different perception and visceral effect fits with others...


----------



## Albion

Whilst you wrote that, I was spending a lot of time elaborating my first post haha. I agree that UK/US dubstep are worlds apart. I like them both, but UK dubstep has the nostalgia attached to it for me. Plus I like the more sinister edge of it too...


Meph didn't birth dubstep, it changed dubstep, and the change elevated it to unbelievable popularity overnight, and into the form that has since hit America.

It's certainly possible that ketamine is somewhat responsible for the birth of dubstep. The further back in time you go, the more sedate and wobbly dubstep becomes. Shit...it could be the first genre to have two completely different drugs attributed to its evolution! Ketamine and mephedrone couldn't be more different.


----------



## Fixed5217

JSPete said:


> Whilst you wrote that, I was spending a lot of time elaborating my first post haha. I agree that UK/US dubstep are worlds apart. I like them both, but UK dubstep has the nostalgia attached to it for me. Plus I like the more sinister edge of it too...
> 
> 
> Meph didn't birth dubstep, it changed dubstep, and the change elevated it to unbelievable popularity overnight, and into the form that has since hit America.
> 
> It's certainly possible that ketamine is somewhat responsible for the birth of dubstep. The further back in time you go, the more sedate and wobbly dubstep becomes. Shit...it could be the first genre to have two completely different drugs attributed to its evolution! Ketamine and mephedrone couldn't be more different.



1. thanks for moving the thread
2. I agree completely that meph is probably responsible for the complete evolution of dubstep as we now know. Still think that it's roots are compliments of ketamine users...just a useless conjecture though...


----------



## Albion

Fixed5217 said:


> 1. thanks for moving the thread
> 2. I agree completely that meph is probably responsible for the complete evolution of dubstep as we now know. Still think that it's roots are compliments of ketamine users...just a useless conjecture though...



I didn't entirely notice you mention the birth of dubstep in your first post...which explains my slightly irrelevant argument about mephedrone and dubstep 

Originally dubstep originates from garage and 2-step, as well as Jamaican dub. Garage isn't particularly k-hole material, and with that Jamaican influence I'll bet there's a shiiiitload of marijuana culture mixed in there too!

Perhaps it's just a generally druggie genre. A bit of weed here, a bit of ket there, a lot of meph over here. Some methoxetamine influenced dubstep out yonder...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Fixed5217 said:


> Is Ketamine responsible for the birth of Dubstep?
> What do you think?







JSPete said:


> I think mephedrone is responsible for the rise of dubstep. The formula of dubstep (steady build-up, steady build-up, steady build-up, steady build-up, DROP) is perfectly suited to the adrenaline and euphoria of mephedrone.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back last year, mephedrone was all over Britain (Don't forget dubstep originates from London), in the press, in the universities, in the schools, in the clubs, and dubstep rose to prominence, evolving the bass wobbles into often unbelievably cataclysmicly discordant, heart-racing, adrenaline pumping bass drops. I have no doubt in my mind that dubstep evolved that way because of mephedrone. There are even dubstep tracks _about_ mephedrone, with basslines so gnarly they cross the boundary between music and white noise loosely based around a beat.
> 
> I fucking love dubstep btw
> 
> It is like the black sheep of music. It breaks all the rules of song structure and content. It's basically just A/B/A/B/A/B, sometimes with little changes here and there to keep things interesting. On paper it shouldn't work, but dubstep is fucking massive. No other genre could pull off such a ridiculous formula.
> 
> I think the flavour of dubstep America has adopted leans more toward rave culture. Artists like Bassnectar create bouncy, jumpy dubstep tracks that people can roll to and throw glow sticks around to. It's a cool hybrid, but since mephedrone isn't that big in America, and since dubstep has only just become prominent in the States, it won't enjoy the same happy accident that made dubstep 'dubstep'. It's dubstep....but with a very different personality.
> 
> It's the post-meph dubstep that has caught the eye of America, although I bet a lot don't realise just how different dubstep was before mephedrone.
> 
> So IMO if it weren't for mephedrone, dubstep would never have made it to America in the first place, and it'd still be relatively niche and unheard of over here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some examples/sick tunes:
> 
> Earlier, pre-rampant mephedrone use, dubstep - DZ - Old Timers
> 
> More recent, dirtier dubstep created when mephedrone use was at its peak - Tek One - Sleep With One Eye Open Remix
> 
> Dubstep track blatently about mephedrone, aimed firmly at users - Bare Noize - Plant Food
> (Btw in case you were unaware, the supposed 'street name' for mephedrone was meow meow...)
> 
> 
> Btw shouldn't this be in EMD? Dubstep is pretty electronic.





these are pretty laughable...

Music is druggy because you make it druggy... it's not instrinsically linked, people have been influenced - but these days (like DnB), contemporary excessive drug taking seems to make music sound generic as fuck and totally unimaginative.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Check out my Dubstep/Grime remix of Devilmans Dutty Bastard, it's only a sample as it's a work in progress.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ckF1hsQAs0


----------



## yucatanboy2

Ha, i realized i actually have a dubstep track on vinyl.  its on the flipside of a fidget track i really like.

Fast Eddie - Yo yo get funky (Crissy Criss remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVwY0EUK0Io&feature=related


----------



## TheTwighlight

StrutterGear said:


> Spanking new remix of Flux Pavillion - Bass Cannon by Zomboy, which absolutely pisses over the original IMO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYoOzesBS_4



Where's the whole thing?!? THAT IS SICK AS FUCK!


----------



## sssssssssss

the drops are always such a huge build up and then a disappointing drop.


----------



## gomorrah

Charlie sheen dubstep


----------



## JoshE

gomorrah said:


> Charlie sheen dubstep



You'll borrow my brain for 5 seconds and just be like "Dude"! Can't handle it...


----------



## frogboy

So yes I'm new to Dubstep and yes I live in the US and not in some cool place l live in ohio hillbilly hell land. I'm a little lost on a few things I use to listen to DnB but I can't take the MC's anymore that's why I started to get into Dubstep. Why is it that on utube and such the Dub kids seem to hate the DnB kids? Is it not true that most of the people into Dub were once DnB fans? Please tell me more about the culture around this music.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Can anyone recommend any good dubsets?


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjxJItKbLQ

went out and got the 12"

speechless.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

40 pages long, time to lock and archive! 

You can find the new thread here:
This track is filthier than ... aka Dubstep Part II


----------

